# Mr. Fancy Moderator looking quite swishy........



## fetchitgold




----------



## Patrick Johndrow

OMG :shock:


He looks like one of the Fab Five.......


----------



## achiro




----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


>



AND YOU SHARED A ROOM WITH HIM!!


----------



## KJB

Patrick Johndrow said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOU SHARED A ROOM WITH HIM!!
Click to expand...

 :rofl: That, as Shayne would say, IS GENIUS!!!!!


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Patrick Johndrow said:


> OMG :shock:
> 
> 
> He looks like one of the Fab Five.......



LOL!!!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

WAIT A MINUTE!!!!

What's with those anklets???? Do "real men" wear those??????

I would love to see Shayne in some shorts that are a little shorter also 

Vicky


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Is that a school bus on "legs" in the background over Shayne's left shoulder??????

Maybe I need to get better reading glasses 

Vicky


----------



## DKR

Vicky Trainor said:


> What's with those anklets???? Do "real men" wear those??????


Real Men *NO*

Fab 5 *YES*


----------



## KJB

Vicki:

I looked at the high resolution copy. It's just a bus on the interstate with a fence in the foreground--but it looks like it in this pic.

John


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Vicky Trainor said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!!!
> 
> What's with those anklets???? Do "real men" wear those??????
> 
> I would love to see Shayne in some shorts that are a little shorter also
> 
> Vicky



I was lookin' at the necklace. Looks kinda "Surfer Like" to me, DUDE.


----------



## fetchitgold

But, the necklace kinda matches the hat band. He's TRYING at least! :twisted: 


Tracy


----------



## EdA

Cray Stephenson said:


> I was lookin' at the necklace. Looks kinda "Surfer Like" to me, DUDE.


I was thinking more like a refugee from Survivor


----------



## Cray Stephenson

fetchitgold said:


> But, the necklace kinda matches the hat band. He's TRYING at least! :twisted:
> 
> 
> Tracy


But, would a real man worry about the necklace and hat band matching....I know, I know, "The Fab 5 would" Hehehehehe


----------



## Andy Carlson

I agree with Vicky - I would like to see shorts just a little bit shorter. Those are almost long enough to be capri pants :shock: 

Andy


----------



## achiro

Andy Carlson said:


> I agree with Vicky - I would like to see shorts just a little bit shorter. Those are almost long enough to be capri pants :shock:
> 
> Andy


Looked like kulots(sp?) to me!


----------



## captdan

I started the other thread before I saw this; now, I wish I had put it here.

Dan


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Do the "western wear" stores sell necklaces to match their hat bands or do I really have to picture Shayne going to Wally World and trying to match up the necklace with the hat band????????????????????????

Vicky
- since we aren't in Texas, we have "western wear" stores in Maryland


----------



## Bait

Yo, people, go a little easy on the guy. His dog went under the knife today. But, seriously Shayne, my wife wanted me to ask if Macho Dawg is coming home from the vet with a collar to match your necklace and hatband? Just kiddin', man. We both hope MD is awright. BAIT


----------



## fetchitgold

Bait said:


> Yo, people, go a little easy on the guy. His dog went under the knife today. BAIT


US?!? Go easy on the fancy moderator???? :twisted: After what he puts all of us through? Hehehe.


----------



## fetchitgold

Cray Stephenson said:


> But, would a real man worry about the necklace and hat band matching....I know, I know, "The Fab 5 would" Hehehehehe


Well, Cray... word has it there may be a Fab 6!!  LOL


----------



## JusticeDog

OH NO! Please tell us that Russ stole his Real clothes and left only those in his hotel room...... those were not a real CHOICE, were they? :lol:


----------



## Franco

*dogs*

Dude, your cover is blown! Little petite bottle of water, anklet stockings, Jose the Hairdresser style hat. Had your dogs manhood clipped. Is your home neat and tidy? :roll:


----------



## achiro

JusticeDog said:


> OH NO! Please tell us that Russ stole his Real clothes and left only those in his hotel room...... those were not a real CHOICE, were they? :lol:


BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!!! Now thats GENIUS!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

OH MY GOD YALL SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is wrong on sooo many levels. FIRST of all... that is a horrific picture and i was in mid sentence when John took it. Second of all... i don't remember the shorts being that short, Third, my hat is cool and yall need to step off!!!!!

Uh, Tracy... you know its on now right????????

Shayne


----------



## fetchitgold

Who loves ya Shayne?!?  

BTW... was under a threat when I put that up. Does that help at all???


Tracy


----------



## Polock

Don't they call them 'clam diggers'?

And to think, THAT'S comin' to NAW YARK........

Lord Help Me............................ :drinking: :drinking: :drinking: :drinking:


----------



## AmiableLabs

Geesh Shayne, the capri pants, the matching necklace and hatband. Why couldn't you at least have had a beer in your hand! :shock: 

:lol:


----------



## lablover

That picture looks like one of the subjects of "don't ask, don't tell"!  

Which ear is the earring in? :?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Yall are friggin brutal!!!! I'm glad i didn't have my shades on.

Shayne


----------



## achiro

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Yall are friggin brutal!!!! I'm glad i didn't have my shades on.
> 
> Shayne


Yoiu think this is bad, you should have heard the gallery!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yall are friggin brutal!!!! I'm glad i didn't have my shades on.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> Yoiu think this is bad, you should have heard the gallery!
Click to expand...


You mean they could speak? :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yall are friggin brutal!!!! I'm glad i didn't have my shades on.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> Yoiu think this is bad, you should have heard the gallery!
Click to expand...

Yeah, but most of those people know me... that shouldn't be anything new to them.

Shayne


----------



## meleagris

Shayne:

I'm sorry man. If I had thought people would pick on you I never would have sent that picture out. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

John
________
Best buy gift cards


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


> Shayne:
> 
> I'm sorry man. If I had thought people would pick on you I never would have sent that picture out. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> John


such an ass!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne:
> 
> I'm sorry man. If I had thought people would pick on you I never would have sent that picture out. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> such an ass!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Hmm, don't remember seeing much of an ass. But what I remember is more important. You did one helluva job as Marshall and that's what's important to me and my Co-Judge.

Jerry


----------



## K G

Bait wrote:



> Yo, people, go a little easy on the guy. His dog went under the knife today.


Are you _sure_ it was the MD that went under the knife? :shock: ?!?!?!?!?!

8) .....................

Keith Griffith


----------



## fetchitgold

Keith Griffith said:


> Bait wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, people, go a little easy on the guy. His dog went under the knife today.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you _sure_ it was the MD that went under the knife? :shock: ?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 8) .....................
> 
> Keith Griffith
Click to expand...

BWAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

Okay, already paid my dues for this thread... so, look closely everyone!


----------



## Steve Shaver

Jerry said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne:
> 
> I'm sorry man. If I had thought people would pick on you I never would have sent that picture out. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> such an ass!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, don't remember seeing much of an ass. But what I remember is more important. You did one helluva job as Marshall and that's what's important to me and my Co-Judge.
> 
> Jerry
Click to expand...

Atta boy Jerry.
Someones gotta stick up for poor ol Shayne. Gotta hand it to the guy he can sure take a bunch of $#!t.
What some of these people don't realize is that oh say three years or so ago our buddy Shayne would not have let them get away with talking about him like that. He'd would have chewed'em up and spit'em out and Chris would ban him from the forum.


----------



## Franco

[quote="fetchitgold








[/quote]

Are these the winning handlers at the N Texas Trial?


----------



## Ron Schuna

Andy,

Is that what they call them? Heck, Just try to find a regular pair of shorts nowadays. I'll be sure to think about my wardrobe when I return to Lobsterland this summer.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Hey Shayne...Can you hook a brother up with some with some interior design ideas? :lol:


What is that you say all the time Shayne? 

Oh yeah...that is genius Tracy!!!


----------



## kjrice

Someone beat me to it but here it goes! 8)


----------



## fetchitgold

BWAHAHAHA Kevin!!!

Yours is MUCH better!!!! :lol:  :lol: 


Tracy


----------



## JusticeDog

kjrice said:


> Someone beat me to it but here it goes! 8)




Now THIS is priceless!!! :lol:


----------



## Andy Carlson

Ron Schuna said:


> Andy,
> 
> Is that what they call them? Heck, Just try to find a regular pair of shorts nowadays. I'll be sure to think about my wardrobe when I return to Lobsterland this summer.


Hey Ron - Look forward to seeing you this summer! I think your wardrobe will be ok - I'm thinking the capri pants, etc might just be a Texas thing! :wink: :wink: (Love ya Shayne!  )

Andy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ok... the Queer Eye pictures are slightly funny... i'll give you that. But it would be a LOT funnier if it was of someone else. :lol: 

Yall are a cruel hateful bunch and i'm not sure my self esteem can survive this.

Shayne


----------



## Margo Ellis

Funny that is NOT how I picture Shayne to look :shock: 

I guess I was pictureing well someone who, well um I guess I won't go there.  

Margo


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> Funny that is NOT how I picture Shayne to look :shock:
> 
> I guess I was pictureing well someone who, well um I guess I won't go there.
> 
> Margo


That is not how i look!!!!! That is a suck ass picture and there is nothing abnormal about my wardrobe (except that most of my pants are to big for me now).

HERE... THIS is me....


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:
 

> That is a suck ass picture and there is nothing abnormal about my wardrobe (except that most of my pants are to big for me now).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is the pants...everything else look okie dokie....BWAHAHAHAHAHAH :lol:


----------



## Margo Ellis

That is still not how I pictured you but that is somewhat better. 
Somehow the picture of a computer geek with black glasses with tape wrapped around the bridge of them was where I was leaning.  

Nice necklace :roll: 

Margo


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> That is still not how I pictured you but that is somewhat better.
> Somehow the picture of a computer geek with black glasses with tape wrapped around the bridge of them was where I was leaning.
> 
> Nice necklace :roll:
> 
> Margo


At work....










Ive been called a lot of things... but geek is not one of them.


----------



## achiro

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Margo Ellis said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is still not how I pictured you but that is somewhat better.
> Somehow the picture of a computer geek with black glasses with tape wrapped around the bridge of them was where I was leaning.
> 
> Nice necklace :roll:
> 
> Margo
> 
> 
> 
> At work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been called a lot of things... but geek is not one of them.
Click to expand...

Why does the "at home grunging out" pics background match the background of the "at work" pic? :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Why do the "at home grunging out" pics background match the background of the "at work" pic? :roll:


That's my home office... duh.

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


> Why do the "at home grunging out" pics background match the background of the "at work" pic? :roll:


That is his before Fab 5 and after Fab 5 pictures...... :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the "at home grunging out" pics background match the background of the "at work" pic? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That is his before Fab 5 and after Fab 5 pictures...... :roll:
Click to expand...

Very harsh Johndrow!!!!!!!


----------



## WRL

That is fantastic Kevin!

I sense a new header pic!!!

WRL


----------



## DKR

kjrice said:


> Someone beat me to it but here it goes! 8)



I agree with Lee lets put this up now and put Dozer back in a few days. 
Should we poll the RTF


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Are yall ALL tryin to get on my sh!t list??????????????????? Tracy is already doomed. Yall suck.


----------



## fetchitgold

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Tracy is already doomed. Yall suck.


Excuse me?!? What about Kevin..... his picture was FAR more genious than mine!!!!  

And thought we had kissed and made up! :twisted: Get over it. Sometimes the fancy moderator job puts you on the firing line... I'm sure it's in the job description! Hehehe.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Crikey!! He looks like the Crocodile Hunter in drag!! :shock: 

M


----------



## EdA

It certainly gives an entire new meaning to the title

_FANCY MODERATOR _

:roll:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do the "at home grunging out" pics background match the background of the "at work" pic? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That is his before Fab 5 and after Fab 5 pictures...... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very harsh Johndrow!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Just messing with you man... Now what Tracy has done to you is harsh.....I would make sure you get even with her.


----------



## meleagris

I just hated for this thread to get off the front page :twisted: :twisted: 

John
________
Group Sex Cams


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


> I just hated for this thread to get off the front page :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> John


Your a real pal John.


----------



## Kurt-MO

I can only think of one thing right now.....

Some daughter is going to take "that" home to meet daddy. Poor kid, poor daddy.....


By the way, in that one pic, those look just like arms, only smaller??? :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Kurt-MO said:


> By the way, in that one pic, those look just like arms, only smaller??? :wink:


HAHAHAHAHA no doubt... i need to hit it harder at the gym.


----------



## Guest

I am going to crawl out of my hole and just say ...... wow. Nice picture. Great look! Beats the hell out of the mullet I guess.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Red Ryder said:


> I am going to crawl out of my hole and just say ...... wow. Nice picture. Great look! Beats the hell out of the mullet I guess.


Kevin!!!!!!! Where ya been man? 

Shayne


----------



## Guest

Lurking. Only have a few dogs. Back to the basics!
Get to run some quals this year maybe tho. Ok, going back in hole now.


----------



## chprblst (Jim)

dude, really.. the copenhagen ring is your only saving grace


----------



## AmiableLabs

chprblst said:


> dude, really.. the copenhagen ring is your only saving grace


Dude, look at his pants! That ain't Copenhagen. It ain't even Skoal.

Its either shredded bubble gum or that mint substitute!

:lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

AmiableLabs said:


> chprblst said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, really.. the copenhagen ring is your only saving grace
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, look at his pants! That ain't Copenhagen. It ain't even Skoal.
> 
> Its either shredded bubble gum or that mint substitute!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Harsh... sooooo harsh.

I wish it was bubble gum or the mint substiture.... but Copenhagen is the culprit.

Shayne


----------



## Margo Ellis

YOU CHEW???? :shock: Oh there goes my vision of you. :barf: 

That is over the edge of gross! 

What guy in his right mind would chew???? It is worse than smokin. 

You should go with the bubble gum. It suits your swishy image better.


----------



## AmiableLabs

I smoked a pack and a half of cigarettes a day for five years, then switched to Skoal for health reasons. 

I chewed for about five years, and then started to see my gums were receeding.

So I quit chewing. I think that was the easiest way of quitting smoking ever! :? 

Now all I ever do is smoke (not inhale) a pipe, once every couple of days. Feeds that Freudian need about having something in my mouth. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> YOU CHEW???? :shock: Oh there goes my vision of you. :barf:
> 
> That is over the edge of gross!
> 
> What guy in his right mind would chew???? It is worse than smokin.
> 
> You should go with the bubble gum. It suits your swishy image better.


no no no... i just carry it at field trials to fit in.


----------



## Margo Ellis

Shayne wrote:


> no no no... i just carry it at field trials to fit in.


Yeah right. You have more sh!t that a Christmas turkey Shayne.

Margo


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> Shayne wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> no no no... i just carry it at field trials to fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. You have more sh!t that a Christmas turkey Shayne.
> 
> Margo
Click to expand...

nuh uh... do not


----------



## Uncle Bill

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Margo Ellis said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CHEW???? :shock: Oh there goes my vision of you. :barf:
> 
> That is over the edge of gross!
> 
> What guy in his right mind would chew???? It is worse than smokin.
> 
> You should go with the bubble gum. It suits your swishy image better.
> 
> 
> 
> no no no... i just carry it at field trials to fit in.
Click to expand...


You ain't foolin' me man. I can recognize that extra-large-economy size of Trojans any day. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

UB


----------



## Aussie

Shayne,

I think you look very FETCHing. 

Julie - who does not care what she wears as long as I have a white top on when training.


----------



## Anthony Heath

bump


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Anthony Heath said:


> bump


a-hole

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

I think that picture of Shayne should be the official Monday morning header picture from now on. What do you all think?


----------



## achiro

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I think that picture of Shayne should be the official Monday morning header picture from now on. What do you all think?


Now thats funny!(not the post, just that you bumped this thread to the top yet again!


----------



## Emily Faith

Don't ya'll mess with Shayne! With this great, up to the minute National news, he's my hero!


----------



## Anthony Heath

> a-hole


You're welcome :!: :lol: 

I was tryin' to reference the pic to reply back to the snakes thread, but my computer was gettin' buggy. Thought maybe Shayne had thrown some computer voodoo my way.


Anyway, the point I was going to make in response to the Democrat comment was:

Shayne,

For some reason (reference pic at beginning of this thread, I don't much trust your judgement. :twisted: :wink: 

Anthony


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Anthony Heath said:


> a-hole
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome :!: :lol:
> 
> I was tryin' to reference the pic to reply back to the snakes thread, but my computer was gettin' buggy. Thought maybe Shayne had thrown some computer voodoo my way.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the point I was going to make in response to the Democrat comment was:
> 
> Shayne,
> 
> For some reason (reference pic at beginning of this thread, I don't much trust your judgement. :twisted: :wink:
> 
> Anthony
Click to expand...

Quit posting in this thread dammit! 

Shayne - don't know why i don't just delete the picture. :roll:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

This is GREAT! :lol: 

One of the threads I missed when I was out of town back in April. 

Thank you soooo much for bumping it up. Now I can spot Shayne in any crowd. :shock: 

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> This is GREAT! :lol:
> 
> One of the threads I missed when I was out of town back in April.
> 
> Thank you soooo much for bumping it up. Now I can spot Shayne in any crowd. :shock:
> 
> Lisa


This isn't great, this sucks ass... you just wait until i get a cheesy picture of you and post it on here!

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that picture of Shayne should be the official Monday morning header picture from now on. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats funny!(not the post, just that you bumped this thread to the top yet again!
Click to expand...


Russ I didnt bump it....Anthony bumped it.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Let's take a poll. Who looks swishier, Ah-nold with his 70's do and lack of body hair, or Shayne?  

Lisa


----------



## Bubba

No question about it Lisa, Shayne definitely wins the swishoff. It's the pearl necklace I think that really tips the scales.

Bubba


----------



## Ken Newcomb

I don't know Shayne there is just something about "Bubba" admiring your looks. Don't drop the soap!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Bubba said:


> .... It's the pearl necklace....


That's just not right. :lol:


----------



## 150class

Polock said:


> Don't they call them 'clam diggers'?
> 
> And to think, THAT'S comin' to NAW YARK........
> 
> Lord Help Me............................ :drinking: :drinking: :drinking: :drinking:


clam diggers has a MUCH different meaning in these parts of the world....now back to your regular programming


----------



## fetchitgold

Ken Newcomb said:


> I don't know Shayne there is just something about "Bubba" admiring your looks. Don't drop the soap!!!!



BWAHAHAHA!!!! :lol: 

So happy to see this thread come back to life! :twisted: 


Tracy


----------



## Doc E

*Not Me*



Andy Carlson said:


> I agree with Vicky - I would like to see shorts just a little bit shorter. Those are almost long enough to be capri pants :shock:
> Andy


I definitely *DO NOT* want to see his panties any shorter.....Actually, I'd like to see them a *LOT* longer. That's gotta be the worst lookin pair of calves I've ever seen. (Where's the 'pukie' smilie?)


----------



## Polock

Yo, Fancy Mod, what will be the attire for the airplane trip?

The Fab Five will be listening...........so go for it BIG GUY!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Polock said:


> Yo, Fancy Mod, what will be the attire for the airplane trip?
> 
> The Fab Five will be listening...........so go for it BIG GUY!


QUIT POSTING IN THIS DAMN THREAD!!! hehehe

Travel attire... t-shirt, shorts, flip-flops.

Shayne


----------



## Polock

Look to pick ya up in , Halter Top, Hot Pants, Fishnet Stocking and GO-GO Boots. I think I'll stand out.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Polock said:


> Look to pick ya up in , Halter Top, Hot Pants, Fishnet Stocking and GO-GO Boots. I think I'll stand out.



You going to wear that same outfit again Polock? Didnt work the first time dont know why you think it will work this time.


----------



## Franco

Polock said:


> Look to pick ya up in , Halter Top, Hot Pants, Fishnet Stocking and GO-GO Boots. I think I'll stand out.


Dan, if you wear that outfit down here for our NFRA event, we may have to put you to work serving the Jambalaya at the tailgate ball. Ya could probably earn enough in tips to buy some sea shell earings! 8)


----------



## Polock

But PJ, I'm meetin' a Flamer, it'll work, they love that pierced B-Button.


----------



## Polock

Mr Booty said:


> Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look to pick ya up in , Halter Top, Hot Pants, Fishnet Stocking and GO-GO Boots. I think I'll stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan, if you wear that outfit down here for our NFRA event, we may have to put you to work serving the Jambalaya at the tailgate ball. Ya could probably earn enough in tips to buy some sea shell earings! 8)
Click to expand...

But Booty, I love that Jambalaya and keep thinkin' about dem Poy-Boy sandwiches Gerard talks about. To the Spillway men, dawgs they be a runnin'.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Polock said:


> But PJ, I'm meetin' a Flamer, it'll work, they love that pierced B-Button.



He's not a "Flamer"...he is just a regular one of those guys. :lol:


----------



## Polock

OH, THEM KIND, NOW I UNDERSTAND


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> QUIT POSTING IN THIS DAMN THREAD!!! hehehe
> 
> Shayne



Ok


----------



## captdan

Shayne,

Don't wear that get up to NY next week or the black flies and ticks will cut you off at the knees.

Dan


----------



## meleagris

________
Inner ear disorders advice


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


>


you totally suck!


----------



## meleagris

________
Vermont marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


>


TINAAAAAAA.... make him stop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TINAAAAAAA.... make him stop!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 :rofl: 

After you besmirched my virtue last week? 

NOT A CHANCE! :twisted:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> After you besmirched my virtue last week?


I don't know what that means... but it sounds fun!!!! Was i drunk? :shock: 

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you besmirched my virtue last week?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means... but it sounds fun!!!! Was i drunk? :shock:
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

I don't know, do you generally get drunk at work? :evil: What it means is that you said something mean about me, and untrue, and hurted my feelin's. You shmuck. So there. I hope Polock takes lots of pictures of you next weekend and posts all the unflattering ones here!


----------



## Guest

Sorry I missed this the first go round... One word....

*METROSEXUAL*


----------



## meleagris

kjrice said:


> Someone beat me to it but here it goes! 8)


Kristie:

I assume you saw this. Ha Ha!!!

Shayne:

You see if I hadn't bumped it Kristie would have never seen it. I think it is important for us all to keep this in sight :lol:

John
________
Hpv forums


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

kristie said:


> Sorry I missed this the first go round... One word....
> 
> *METROSEXUAL*




OMG...now that is funny!!! 

Better watch yourself around Polock this weekend...I think he likes your pics a little TOO MUCH.


----------



## Fire Angel

This post was getting dangerously close to going to the second page. I knew that Shayne would not like that so I decided to help him out and get it back towards the top. No thanks are needed Shayne, as we all know you are very busy with the pick'em game.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Fire Angel said:


> This post was getting dangerously close to going to the second page. I knew that Shayne would not like that so I decided to help him out and get it back towards the top. No thanks are needed Shayne, as we all know you are very busy with the pick'em game.


Greg, you, my friend, are an ASS!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yall all suck suck suck suck!!!! I hope your internet goes down 30 seconds before they announce the winner at the National.

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Thank you, Greg.

Like The Alamo, it's something we should never forget.

Shayne's probably feeling like he's fighting The Alamo right now...

Lisa


----------



## Margo Ellis

And here I was worried about that little old picture of me on the HRC site you saw Shayne. This one tops just about anything. :lol: 

Hope you all have fun next weekend.


----------



## Fire Angel

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Greg, you, my friend, are an ASS!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yall all suck suck suck suck!!!! I hope your internet goes down 30 seconds before they announce the winner at the National.
> 
> Shayne


Just doing what I can to help you out at this busy time! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MelissaM

Think we can get this up to 10 pages before lunch?? :lol: 

Who knew Shayne's fashion sense could do so much for the retriever world? 

MelissaL - thankful for something entertaining to read on this boring Friday at work...


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Fire Angel said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, you, my friend, are an ASS!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yall all suck suck suck suck!!!! I hope your internet goes down 30 seconds before they announce the winner at the National.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing what I can to help you out at this busy time! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


Friends helping friends...that is what RTF is all about. :lol:


----------



## meleagris

________
Gm Ls Engine


----------



## KNorman

I'm just trying to get this up to 10 pages, I don't have anything to add to this fine example of SA Friday GDG :lol:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> I don't have anything to add to this


Well, I DO!

I politely, P-O-L-I-T-E-L-Y, mind you, asked Shayne if he would, pretty please, help me edit that picture so I could use it as my avatar.

Can you believe it? HE REFUSED! :x 

I even signed all x's and o's at the bottom.

Lisa - thinks Shayne's a poor sport


----------



## EdA




----------



## meleagris

Lisa:

Which one do you want??? I can put it in a small pic and email it to you.
 

John
________
redhead girl Webcam


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Meleagris said:


> Lisa:
> 
> Which one do you want??? I can put it in a small pic and email it to you.
> 
> 
> John


I would like to have one....HEY...everyone change their avatars to that picture...How cool would that be?


----------



## meleagris

Ok:

I'll post an avatar size pic in a few minutes.

John
________
W196


----------



## JET4

:twisted: :twisted: 











:lol: [/url]


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> I can put it in a small pic and email it to you.



:Fade-color Why, John, how very _sweet_ of you to offer. :scatter: 

I believe I will take you up on it. The swishy one, please. :lilangel: 

:angel: I just don't know what gets into Shayne! I mean, it's not like Ah-nold gets HIS panties in a wad over my choice of avatars! lympic: 

Not that Ah-nold actually HAS any panties to get in a wad, if you know what I mean.  

Lisa


----------



## meleagris

Ok---

You can steal it from my avatar for now. I've got a few more I'm working on.

John
________
Jailbroken


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Meleagris said:


> Ok---
> 
> You can steal it from my avatar for now. I've got a few more I'm working on.
> 
> John


Sweet....now we dont have to bump this thread every day.


----------



## meleagris

Dang it!!!! Patrick got us to page 10--I wanted to do it  

John
________
THE BEST VAPORIZERS


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

We did it!

10 pages.

Think he'll sh*t his pants when he gets back from lunch? :lol:

Lisa


----------



## Fire Angel

Maybe Chris could make that a permanent header pic and put it next to the rotating header pic. What do you think?

I'm think'n none of us has a chance in hades of winning the National pick'em!


----------



## KNorman

Why is everyone copying my avatar?????? :evil: 

Heh he heh....methinks I see a trend here


----------



## meleagris

Ok, here are a couple more.




















 

John
________
MISCARRIAGE / STILL BIRTH FORUMS


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> methinks I see a trend here


Yeah...a trend toward being banned from RTF for life!

hehehehehe

If this keeps up, we could see the membership cut by, what, at least half?

Lisa (join us, join us, resistance is futile!)


----------



## MelissaM

:lol: Wonder how many pages we can get by the end of the day?? 

And how many avatars of Shayne we can get going. :twisted:

MelissaL


----------



## MelissaM

oh.. this one is pretty. I especially like the pink background.. goes great with that hat.

MelissaL


----------



## meleagris

John
________
Liver Disorders Forums


----------



## EdA




----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Nice shorts, Ed!

For my total lack of maturity, I will end up not just having to buy Shayne a beer, but a whole dam brewery!

Lisa


----------



## meleagris

Man--am I going to be in TROUBLE!!!!
________
Website Design


----------



## KJB

Meleagris said:


> Man--am I going to be in TROUBLE!!!!


Yep. :twisted:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> pink background


I think it's really more fuchsia (that's pronounced FEW-shuh, Shayne! :twisted, don't you?

Pink would be, like this.

John; you can't get in trouble, after all, anyone can see how I forced you to acquiesc to my demands. I am _so_ harsh. You really didn't have any other option!

Lisa


----------



## KNorman

It's like a snowball that's rollin' downhill.........

We are powerless to stop it......


----------



## meleagris

Lisa Van Loo said:


> pink background
> 
> 
> 
> John; you can't get in trouble, after all, anyone can see how I forced you to acquiesc to my demands. I am _so_ harsh. You really didn't have any other option!
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Yea!!! Lisa made me do it.


________
300 Slr


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I'm laughing so hard, tears are rolling down my face. My co-workers think I am nuts.

Shayne is gonna whop John & me upside the head for this! :shocked!: 

Lisa


----------



## meleagris

Lisa:

Tina just called and said it was a good thing that I wasn't winning the pick-em because I might be in for trouble if I was.

John
________
Vaporizers


----------



## JET4

<-------------How 'bout this one?????

JET


----------



## KNorman

Why would you be in trouble? :lol: 

(Every post counts)


----------



## KNorman

Think we can get a whole page of "special" avatars?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Too busy.

I never liked the rainbow. It has all the colors organized wrong. They should never have put colors next to each other that clash.

Lisa


----------



## JET4

picky picky


----------



## meleagris

John:

I think the rainbow is good!!! It adds a little Fab 5 to the avatar.
________
LovelyWendie


----------



## KNorman

Well, the rainbow has to go in the order of the spectrum......

ROY G BIV (red orange yellow green blue indigo violet)


----------



## kjrice

I love Fridays!


----------



## JET4

Cat Squirrel said:


> Well, the rainbow has to go in the order of the spectrum......
> 
> ROY G BIV (red orange yellow green blue indigo violet)


Aren't ya'll missing the point here? We are here to make fun of Shayne.

Picky picky

:roll:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Yeah, I understand, I mean I did take Physics once upon a time!

But c'mon, yellow next to ORANGE?

Ewwww.

Even Shayne has better fashion sense than that!

Lisa (there, I edited it so it makes fun of Shayne)


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

UH-OH!

Shayne just showed up. :shock: Everybody act normal!

Lisa (whistling tunelessly)


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

I'm in!!!


----------



## KJB

Think I'll get any mercy since in my avatar Mr. Swishy is at least engaging in the manly activity of sitting on a tailgate drinking beer?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

*UNF#CK!NBELIEVABLE* :shock: :shock: :shock: 

This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo messed up.

Yall are ALL in trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Think I'll get any mercy since in my avatar Mr. Swishy is at least engaging in the manly activity of sitting on a tailgate drinking beer?


THAT PICTURE MAKES ME LOOK FAT(ter)!!!! NOT COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

That wrath of the Fancy one is sooooooo gonna come crashing down!!!!!

I'm taking names right now... if i don't already have a picture of you (or video ::coughDrEdcough:: ) i shall make it my personal mission to get one!!!

Shayne


----------



## KNorman

KJB said:


> Think I'll get any mercy since in my avatar Mr. Swishy is at least engaging in the manly activity of sitting on a tailgate drinking beer?


Perhaps....however, I feel compelled to note that that looks like one of those foriegn (sp?) girly beers. Or one of those low carb concoctions.

Post trial...."Anyone like a low-carb St. Pauli Girl?"

Shayne...."Oh! (insert squeal here) Me, me please"


Edit.....Ha ha ha....he's HERE........


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Cat Squirrel said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll get any mercy since in my avatar Mr. Swishy is at least engaging in the manly activity of sitting on a tailgate drinking beer?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps....however, I feel compelled to note that that looks like one of those foriegn (sp?) girly beers. Or one of those low carb concoctions.
> 
> Post trial...."Anyone like a low-carb St. Pauli Girl?"
> 
> Shayne...."Oh! (insert squeal here) Me, me please"
> 
> 
> Edit.....Ha ha ha....he's HERE........
Click to expand...

It's a Bud Light a-hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Maybe Miller Lite, can't remember)

Shayne


----------



## KJB

It was a Miller Lite. I fetched for him. :?


----------



## KNorman

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought you Texas boys drank Shiner......


----------



## meleagris

Shayne:

I think it was a Nattie-light!!! That is what you wanted.

 

John
________
Medical Marijuana Dispensaries In Macomb


----------



## JET4

Shayne Mehringer said:


> *UNF#CK!NBELIEVABLE* :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo messed up.
> 
> Yall are ALL in trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :rofl: :rofl: :multi:


----------



## Margo Ellis

I just noticed Shayne has girlie lips.


----------



## Margo Ellis

Hey I got the picture to load up , kool! :lol:


----------



## MelissaM

Cat Squirrel said:


> Think we can get a whole page of "special" avatars?



Is that like short bus special?? :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> *UNF#CK!NBELIEVABLE* :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo messed up.
> 
> Yall are ALL in trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He man...Tina made me do it.


----------



## meleagris

Where is Achiro on this one?????

John
________
Lovely Wendie99


----------



## KJB

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UNF#CK!NBELIEVABLE* :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo messed up.
> 
> Yall are ALL in trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He man...Tina made me do it.
Click to expand...

NUH-UH!!! NO I DID NOT! IT WAS THAT LISA VAN LOO. SHE INSTIGATED ALL OF THIS.  (looking aggrieved) 

Russ must have the day off. I mean, he doesn't have to be inside today. 8)


----------



## KNorman

I was plyed with feminine charms to post an upsidedown avatar of the Fancy Moderator.........

I'm so ashamed......   










Not Really


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> I just noticed Shayne has girlie lips.


Somebody's jealous!!!!!!!! hehe

Shayne


----------



## achiro

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

See what I miss when I step out for a minute! This is so much better than my fishing was this morning! :lol:


----------



## fetchitgold

Man, and I almost missed out on the fun!!

Thanks for giving me a heads up, Patrick!!!  


Tracy....lisa's a genious!!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


> Man, and I almost missed out on the fun!!
> 
> Thanks for giving me a heads up, Patrick!!!
> 
> 
> Tracy....lisa's a genious!!



Ok this is BS!!!...Tracy and Tina are setting me up!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Hey C.S. You're lookin' mighty _*C.S.*_ on this, if you get my drift...

Lisa


----------



## KNorman

haruumph........


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Ahhhhh!

Feminine charm wins out again! :wink: 

Lisa


----------



## KNorman

I'm a sucker for a blonde :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jerry

Shayne, please notice that your friend, Unca Jerry, did NOT join in on this escapade!!!!

Jerry




WOULD SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO DO THAT STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jerry said:


> Shayne, please notice that your friend, Unca Jerry, did NOT join in on this escapade!!!!
> 
> Jerry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO DO THAT STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hehehehehe


----------



## meleagris

Jerry:

Hold your mouse cursor over one of our pictures. Then click the right button and a menu should come up.
One of the options should be save picture as--click this.

Then a box should open asking where you wnat to save it and what to name it (make sure you know where it saves)--do this.

Now go to profile on the top of this page and click on it. Go down to where it says upload avatar from my machine and click browse. Go to the spot where you saved the picture and click on it. You should have a new avatar pic.

John
________
Herbal Vaporizer


----------



## Jerry

Meleagris said:


> Jerry:
> 
> Hold your mouse cursor over one of our pictures. Then click the right button and a menu should come up.
> One of the options should be save picture as--click this.
> 
> Then a box should open asking where you wnat to save it and what to name it (make sure you know where it saves)--do this.
> 
> Now go to profile on the top of this page and click on it. Go down to where it says upload avatar from my machine and click browse. Go to the spot where you saved the picture and click on it. You should have a new avatar pic.
> 
> John


DO WHAT??????

I gotta hold my mouse and cuss over one of them pictures???

Sweet Bride would call the cops!!! Especially when that box opened and wanted me to save it!!! She don't like the ones I've discarded in the past.

Jerry


----------



## meleagris

Jerry said:


> DO WHAT??????
> 
> I gotta hold my mouse and cuss over one of them pictures???
> 
> Sweet Bride would call the cops!!! Especially when that box opened and wanted me to save it!!! She don't like the ones I've discarded in the past.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry:

Please don't upset the sweet bride!!!!

 

John
________
UGGS


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

Just cause I love ya brother.


BUMP



Paul-TEXAS


----------



## EdA

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## achiro

Ed Aycock said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EdA

we're gonna keep this one at the top of list 8)


----------



## Bubba

I think it is mean spirited and childish to keep pushing this sensitive topic back to the top. Fun though.

Also just wanted to be the 200th post. Must be some kinda record eh? Do I get a prize?

Bubba


----------



## EdA

Bubba said:


> Also just wanted to be the 200th post. Must be some kinda record eh? Do I get a prize?
> 
> Bubba


yeah, maybe Shayne will give you that ridiculous looking hat that he wouldn't donate to the pick'em contest 8)


----------



## Bubba

I suppose that's better than the sunglasses.


       

Bubba


----------



## Jerry

L I B...

Am I a computer geek or what?????

Jerry


----------



## EdA

GOOD JERRY, GOOD JERRY


----------



## achiro

Jerry said:


> L I B...
> 
> Am I a computer geek or what?????
> 
> Jerry


Woohoo!.....
.....
.....
Geek!


----------



## KNorman

ha


----------



## meleagris

________
Penny stock picks


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

f*ck!n amazing


----------



## KJB

I can't help but notice, darling Shayne, that most of your cult appears to be male :shock: 

Ha ha ha! 8)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> I can't help but notice, darling Shayne, that most of your cult appears to be male :shock:
> 
> Ha ha ha! 8)


I noticed that too.... i need more chicks.

Shayne


----------



## Margo Ellis

Not jeolous of your girlie lips just making an observation. But seeing as how most of your followers are guys .......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Bump! :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> Bump! :roll:


dammit


----------



## EdA

just keeping it at the top of the column


----------



## Kurt-MO

Bumpty dity Bump.....

Can I play?????

Kurt


----------



## Joe S.

Kurt-MO said:


> Bumpty dity Bump.....
> 
> Can I play?????
> 
> Kurt


ROFLMFAO!

Kurt-MO....hehehe THAT avatar killed me!!!

Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## achiro

Hey Shayne, a question. Is this the post that you hate because it keeps jumping TO THE TOP! :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Hey Shayne, a question. Is this the post that you hate because it keeps jumping TO THE TOP! :lol:


Yeah, something like that.

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

HEY!

I ain't no _guy_.

I actually _like_ the picture. I think it's cute.

Lisa - givin' my man Shayne his props


----------



## Joe S.

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I actually _like_ the picture. I think it's cute.
> 
> Lisa - givin' my man Shayne his props


Ladies and Gentlemen...please keep in mind LVL also _likes _Chessies!!!! :wink: 

So, Shayne...you got a lot of moving parts firming up that swishiness. With help like Lisa's, you should get it cleared up any decade now...

Just sayin' and all...

Regards,

Helpy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa's just suckin up cuz she knows there WILL be a picture of her taken this weekend at the NFRA event.

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Forget pictures of me. Get one of The Greatness of Deacon retrieving a drinks cooler. Definitely header material!

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Forget pictures of me. Get one of The Greatness of Deacon retrieving a drinks cooler. Definitely header material!
> 
> Lisa


There will be lotsa pictures.. i can promise ya that!

Shayne


----------



## Kurt-MO

Darn, wish I was there!!!

:lol:


----------



## Bubba

Hey Big Chris,

This dang thread keeps sneaking it's way down the page. Is there a way to make it a sticky?

Just trying to help out in the worst way Shayne.

  

Bubba


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Bubba said:


> Hey Big Chris,
> 
> This dang thread keeps sneaking it's way down the page. Is there a way to make it a sticky?
> 
> Just trying to help out in the worst way Shayne.
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba


Yeah there is a way to make it a sticky, and i pity the logical mod that tries to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> i pity the logical mod that tries to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why, what will you do? Call him a "thilly gooth?"

Lisa ("Cripple fiiiiiiight!!!!!")


----------



## achiro

Lisa Van Loo said:


> i pity the logical mod that tries to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why, what will you do? Call him a "thilly gooth?"
> 
> Lisa ("Cripple fiiiiiiight!!!!!")
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Thilly Gooth! HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Thilly gooth?!?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOLY SH!T THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!

LVL could quite possibly be the funniest chick ever.

Shayne


----------



## EdA

bump time or would that be hump time


----------



## Steve Amrein

Upon closer inspection :lol:


----------



## EdA

Steve Amrein said:


> Upon closer inspection :lol:


Steve, I think you're gonna fit in just fine :lol:


----------



## JET4

Steve Amrein said:


> Upon closer inspection :lol:


Classic!!!!

new header pic right there!!!

JET


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

ain't that a bitch

you know i'm judging a trial in MO in a couple months


----------



## achiro

Steve Amrein said:


> Upon closer inspection :lol:


Man that is awesome!


----------



## Jerry

Shayne, not to worry!!! I can get that thing off of you in a heartbeat and you wont know it. Even practiced on Sweet Bride just yesterday to see if I could still do it!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## achiro

Jerry said:


> Shayne, not to worry!!! I can get that thing off of you in a heartbeat and you wont know it. Even practiced on Sweet Bride just yesterday to see if I could still do it!!!!!
> 
> Jerry


 :shock:


----------



## KJB

Jerry said:


> Shayne, not to worry!!! I can get that thing off of you in a heartbeat and you wont know it. Even practiced on Sweet Bride just yesterday to see if I could still do it!!!!!
> 
> Jerry


That is quite possibly more disturbing than Achiro's threesome :shock:


----------



## achiro

KJB said:


> Jerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne, not to worry!!! I can get that thing off of you in a heartbeat and you wont know it. Even practiced on Sweet Bride just yesterday to see if I could still do it!!!!!
> 
> Jerry
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite possibly more disturbing than Achiro's threesome :shock:
Click to expand...

Ah come on now, that was a larry the cable guy joke!


----------



## Jerry

We old, but we ain't dead!!! Sort of like the old geezer on Laugh In, she whopped me upside the head but I was still smiling cause I did it!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Aussie

Poor Shayne, how can they be so mean to you especially after your great efforts during the AM national. 

You better come to Australia where we would respect you. Ditch the necklace and white socks first though.


----------



## KJB

No, Unca Jerry. <long-suffering sigh>

You and the missus is one thing. You and Shayne (who has rather impressive cleavage, guess I missed noticing that in person) is what is DEE-STURBING!

Russ,
I never saw Cable Guy, if that is what you're referring too. And now, I don't think I ever will!
Tina


----------



## achiro

KJB said:


> No, Unca Jerry. <long-suffering sigh>
> 
> You and the missus is one thing. You and Shayne (who has rather impressive cleavage, guess I missed noticing that in person) is what is DEE-STURBING!
> 
> Russ,
> I never saw Cable Guy, if that is what you're referring too. And now, I don't think I ever will!
> Tina


You've gotta hear Larry! Rent the blue collar comedy tour, you'll get to hear some of his act there. He's hilarious.


----------



## Jerry

Now Kristina!!! You pay attention, young lady!!!

I was simply offering my expertise to rid my friend Shayne of a burden!!!

I am still in awe of you girls that can, on a moments notice, unhook that sucker and whip it out your shirtleeve in the blink of an eye!!!!

How do you do that??? Guys spend months trying to perfect the old "two hook release".

Jerry


----------



## Steve Amrein

Hey Shanyne Are you judge the MVRC fall trial? If So I,m Co-Chairing. Let me know so I can buy you a beer


----------



## KJB

Jerry said:


> Now Kristina!!! You pay attention, young lady!!!
> 
> I was simply offering my expertise to rid my friend Shayne of a burden!!!
> 
> I am still in awe of you girls that can, on a moments notice, unhook that sucker and whip it out your shirtleeve in the blink of an eye!!!!
> 
> How do you do that??? Guys spend months trying to perfect the old "two hook release".
> 
> Jerry


But if you take his bra off, his "burden" will have no support. How is that helping him?

The answer to your second question is, we take bras off A LOT more often than yall do  :twisted:


----------



## Jerry

touche'   

Jerry


----------



## Kurt-MO

I'm thinking if you're coming to MO MO Shayne'O, then you ought to be tellin me soon so I can make some plans.....

Unless you are opposed to free beer and bail money on a moments notice.....

Kurt


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Kurt-MO said:


> I'm thinking if you're coming to MO MO Shayne'O, then you ought to be tellin me soon so I can make some plans.....
> 
> Unless you are opposed to free beer and bail money on a moments notice.....
> 
> Kurt


I'm definitely coming... judging a derby.

Shayne


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

Steve's av is priceless!!!!


Oh BUMP

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> Hey Shanyne Are you judge the MVRC fall trial? If So I,m Co-Chairing. Let me know so I can buy you a beer


I just hope your running your dog under me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shayne


----------



## JET4

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shanyne Are you judge the MVRC fall trial? If So I,m Co-Chairing. Let me know so I can buy you a beer
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope your running your dog under me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Don't worry Steve, Shayne is all talk (with a swishy walk)hahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: 

JET


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jet4613 said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shanyne Are you judge the MVRC fall trial? If So I,m Co-Chairing. Let me know so I can buy you a beer
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope your running your dog under me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Steve, Shayne is all talk (with a swishy walk)hahahahahahaha :lol: :lol:
> 
> JET
Click to expand...

1. I have a manly walk.

2. I think you know i ain't all talk when it comes to settin up good stuff!!!! azz

Shayne


----------



## DKR

From looking at Steve's avatar I'd say ShaYne took advantage of the semi-annual sale at Victoria's Secret. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JET4

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Jet4613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shanyne Are you judge the MVRC fall trial? If So I,m Co-Chairing. Let me know so I can buy you a beer
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope your running your dog under me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Steve, Shayne is all talk (with a swishy walk)hahahahahahaha :lol: :lol:
> 
> JET
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I have a manly walk.
> 
> 2. I think you know i ain't all talk when it comes to settin up good stuff!!!! azz
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Yeah. like a flyer station right in the middle of the setup that is 25 yards from the line with big flashing neon signs and the BB whoopin and hollerin, that the dog has to look past to see a bird thrown at 500 yards with a shot from a Max Blaster that the BB forgot to prime until you called for the bird so it goes "poof". Yes Shayne, thats "good stuff". :roll: 

JET


----------



## JusticeDog

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I just hope your running your dog under me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think that's against the law....... :?: Besides, isn't he supposed to just go and get the birds.....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jet4613 said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet4613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shanyne Are you judge the MVRC fall trial? If So I,m Co-Chairing. Let me know so I can buy you a beer
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope your running your dog under me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Steve, Shayne is all talk (with a swishy walk)hahahahahahaha :lol: :lol:
> 
> JET
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I have a manly walk.
> 
> 2. I think you know i ain't all talk when it comes to settin up good stuff!!!! azz
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. like a flyer station right in the middle of the setup that is 25 yards from the line with big flashing neon signs and the BB whoopin and hollerin, that the dog has to look past to see a bird thrown at 500 yards with a shot from a Max Blaster that the BB forgot to prime until you called for the bird so it goes "poof". Yes Shayne, thats "good stuff". :roll:
> 
> JET
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good series to me! Just make sure you let your wife run the dog, that way you'll get a ribbon!!!!!!!!

Shayne


----------



## meleagris

BUMP  

This one is from Achiro.









________
Bongs


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Nice bling-bling.

Lisa

Oh, yeah. 

BUMP :lol:


----------



## achiro

Meleagris said:


> BUMP
> 
> This one is from Achiro.


HAHAHA! Thats awesome! Scary thing is, he probably thinks he looks like 'da bomb in that pic!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Yall *ALL *friggin suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JET4

poor Shayne. Bwahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: 

JET


----------



## Steve Amrein

sorry no revenge. Q and All age dogs. If you think thats bad wait till you see the hotel we put you in.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

You people have lost all touch with reality... have you forgotten who your dealing with? I am making a list of names and sweet revenge shall be mine. I will electronically pick you off one at a time. :snipersmile: 

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> You people have lost all touch with reality... have you forgotten who your dealing with? I am making a list of names and sweet revenge shall be mine. I will electronically pick you off one at a time. :snipersmile:
> 
> Shayne


Like my new signature line? Is the number correct? I can't imagine I'm higher on the list than LVL, Meleagris, Achiro, JET, or Steve A. Maybe I'm like # 10 even. Maybe I'm not even on the list since I DID get the Macho Dawg his blue ribbon :?:


----------



## Bubba

> Maybe I'm not even on the list since I DID get the Macho Dawg his blue ribbon


Nice try Tina, the deal is that you make it even higher on the list for being a double agent. First in line for the big old Cyber purse swat!

   

Bubba


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Careful, Tina.

Shayne might have to call you a bad name.

 

Lisa


----------



## KJB

Umm, Lisa, what's up with your avatar. Isn't that Mr. Garrison's love slave?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Umm, Lisa, what's up with your avatar. Isn't that Mr. Garrison's love slave?


yeah... hehehehe

Tina is prolly way down on my list, but unfortunately for her i actually have several pictures of her in action.... quite possibly my easiest target.

I also have pictures of Meleagris (John B), Achiro (Russ A), Jerry, Ed, JET (John Todd), and after this weekend LVL!

So we'll just see... maybe i can put them all into one big nekkid pile o' love!!!

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

You said it, Tina, not me.

Remember that at our trial.

Lisa


----------



## Ozpa

Shayne Mehringer said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, Lisa, what's up with your avatar. Isn't that Mr. Garrison's love slave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we'll just see... maybe i can put them all into one big nekkid pile o' love!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

--shudder-- ukie:


----------



## meleagris

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I also have pictures of Meleagris (John B), Achiro (Russ A), Jerry, Ed, JET (John Todd), and after this weekend LVL!
> 
> So we'll just see... maybe i can put them all into one big nekkid pile o' love!!!
> 
> Shayne


I will not bring LVL into it, but the thought of the rest of that pile scares me--and probably everyone else as well!!!! :x 

John
________
Penny stocks to watch


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> maybe i can put them all into one big nekkid pile o' love!!!


Well, at least nobody will "Tekyerjerb!"

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have pictures of Meleagris (John B), Achiro (Russ A), Jerry, Ed, JET (John Todd), and after this weekend LVL!
> 
> So we'll just see... maybe i can put them all into one big nekkid pile o' love!!!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> I will not bring LVL into it, but the thought of the rest of that pile scares me--and probably everyone else as well!!!! :x
> 
> John
Click to expand...

But you would like it if it were just you, Tina, and LVL in one big nekkid pile o' love?

Just sayin'

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have pictures of Meleagris (John B), Achiro (Russ A), Jerry, Ed, JET (John Todd), and after this weekend LVL!
> 
> So we'll just see... maybe i can put them all into one big nekkid pile o' love!!!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> I will not bring LVL into it, but the thought of the rest of that pile scares me--and probably everyone else as well!!!! :x
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you would like it if it were just you, Tina, and LVL in one big nekkid pile o' love?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Shayne......


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have pictures of Meleagris (John B), Achiro (Russ A), Jerry, Ed, JET (John Todd), and after this weekend LVL!
> 
> So we'll just see... maybe i can put them all into one big nekkid pile o' love!!!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> I will not bring LVL into it, but the thought of the rest of that pile scares me--and probably everyone else as well!!!! :x
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you would like it if it were just you, Tina, and LVL in one big nekkid pile o' love?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shayne......
Click to expand...

What? 

John said it... not me. :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne.....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Shayne.....


What?


----------



## KJB

Did you get your shirt?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Did you get your shirt?


Yep... i look damn good in it to! hehe

THANKS

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

1 Please post the list so I can check my rating.

2 Who's on top of the nekkid pile and who's on bottom.

3 If I were spending my time training dogs instead of playing on the computor I'd be on my way home from NY.

4 Scratch that I dont want to know who's on bottom.


----------



## achiro

I'm not sure how I am near the top of the list. :angel: Some names you may be forgetting and not really sure how, fetchitgold, mr. johndrow, justice dog, kjrice...


Russ

Wondering why KJB had Shayne's shirt.  (psst, dude are you crazy, you saw how big John is!)


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Yes, please do post the list.



> fetchitgold


I know it was 19 pages ago, and we are dealing with an _extremely_ short attention span, but do focus on who it was, precisely, who started this mess in the first place.

Lisa :lilangel:


----------



## meleagris

Russ:

Actually it was Philip that had Shayne's shirt. Long story  .

Another pic -- Thanks to Cat Squirrel









________
Upskirt white


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Shayne has a camel toe. :shock: Who knew?

Lisa


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

DAMN!

Still not 20 pages.

Lisa


----------



## achiro

I've got 20 pages
:wink:


----------



## KJB

I think Cat Squirrel and John are tied for 1st on the list now.

Tina- hoping ol' Camel Toe ain't on top of the pile :shock:


----------



## KNorman

...


----------



## KNorman

Meleagris said:


> Russ:
> 
> Actually it was Philip that had Shayne's shirt. Long story  .
> 
> Another pic -- Thanks to Cat Squirrel



Nice toe!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Yes, please do post the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fetchitgold
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was 19 pages ago, and we are dealing with an _extremely_ short attention span, but do focus on who it was, precisely, who started this mess in the first place.
> 
> Lisa :lilangel:
Click to expand...

Ya know... you folks make a good point. But i think Miss Tracy knows when NOT to play with fire. She realizes who holds the trump card and is trying to disappear into the shadows....

Ain't that right Tracy? Who's yer daddy!!!! C'mon say it... 

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

You guys are killing me. :!: :!: :!: 

I here those poodles are making a come back :twisted: 

The list......


----------



## Steve Amrein

How do you paste pics in copy area?

This should really make me dangerous


----------



## captdan

* Who is this guy that has monopolized this thread??*

Dan


----------



## KNorman

It has to be hosted on another server like Hunt101.com then posted to the board, then "quoted"

Test....here is some fodder for Shaynester


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

eeeewwwwwww a chocolate dog!!! That explains a lot.

I'm not taking any crap from someone who owns a chocolate!!!

But I guess having my stupid picture posted all over the net is not near as embarassing as having a chocolate. I feel better now. Thanks!

Shayne


----------



## KNorman

> But I guess having my stupid picture posted all over the net is not near as embarassing as having a chocolate. I feel better now. Thanks!


Anything I can do to help..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## achiro

Hey CS, could you make that picture any BIGGER, I can't even see the dog.


----------



## JusticeDog

achiro said:


> I'm not sure how I am near the top of the list. :angel: Some names you may be forgetting and not really sure how, fetchitgold, mr. johndrow, justice dog, kjrice...
> 
> 
> Russ
> 
> Wondering why KJB had Shayne's shirt.  (psst, dude are you crazy, you saw how big John is!)


Hey Russ... let's not push the rest of us into the pile. I've just been trying to improve his appearance for the rest of ya! Have we gotten rid of that [email protected] necklace yet? And those culottes? I hope he doesn't wear those in NY...... it'll give the south and west and bad name. :lol:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Thanks Cat Squirrel

Armed with new weapons I promise not to use for the good of mankind.

This will surely allow me to rise to at least your level on "THE LIST"


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Hey guys and gals........*

 BE NICE TO SHAYNE....... I need him in a GOOD mood in NY this weekend..........LOL 


see Shayne I am defending YOU ...........


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

WOW! Can't believe this post is still going.


----------



## Terry Britton

Patrick Johndrow said:


> WOW! Can't believe this post is still going.


Patrick - I can't beilieve no one has posted your PIC with Tiernan's new WCX award. How is Tiernan's head after hitting that cyclone fence Saturday?

I can't say much. I haven't worked on Ginger yet to teach her that shotshell wads are not a retrieve item.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> WOW! Can't believe this post is still going.


no sh!t


----------



## EdA

bumpity, bump bump


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I DID IT!!!!

Introducing the new, improved "Mr. Shlayve" avatar.

And I did it all my ownself.

Lisa


----------



## Kurt-MO

That's good LVL, that's really good.

Dontchya luv seein this thread at the top????

Kurt


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Kurt-MO said:


> That's good LVL, that's really good.
> 
> Dontchya luv seein this thread at the top????
> 
> Kurt


And your gonna love seein my avatar when i get back from NY. Even if LisaDee wusses up and doesn't show, i've already found transportation over to her place. IT'S ON!!!!

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> i've already found transportation over to her place.


First you have to _find_ my place.

Lisa - even people with detailed directions can't find it...


----------



## achiro

Lisa Van Loo said:


> i've already found transportation over to her place.
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to _find_ my place.
> 
> Lisa - even people with detailed directions can't find it...
Click to expand...

Just get in the area and start asking nieghbors about the "crazy lady with the even crazier looking curly haired mean dogs" they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I live in hillbilly country.

You can't find my neighbors, either.

They don't want to be found. 8) 

Fair warning.

Lisa - wonders how Shayne would look with # 3 1/2 rock salt in his behind...


----------



## achiro

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I live in hillbilly country.
> 
> You can't find my neighbors, either.
> 
> They don't want to be found. 8)
> 
> Fair warning.
> 
> Lisa - wonders how Shayne would look with # 3 1/2 rock salt in his behind...


Did you just say you were a hillbilly?

My grandpa married a hillbilly from northern NY. When her family comes to visit...well anyway, lets just say that Arkansas hillbillies have nothing on those from NY! :shock:


----------



## Miriam Wade

achiro wrote:



> Just get in the area and start asking nieghbors about the "crazy lady with the even crazier looking curly haired mean dogs" they'll point you in the right direction.


You just described half the folks in upstate NY. I think you're safe Lisa.

M


----------



## Miriam Wade

Oh & another thing! Shayne wrote (on another thread-I cheated):



> Someone suggested "popping in" on them and i'd say that is a good idea IF your goal is to totally piss them off. I think it is totally disrepectful to show up unannounced at anyone's job or home.


Lisa-
Remind Shayne that he is a well-mannered Arkansas boy (oxymoron I know) who would never call on you w/out an invitation.

M


----------



## EdA

Miriam Wade said:


> Remind Shayne that he is a well-mannered Arkansas boy (oxymoron I know) who would never call on you w/out an invitation.
> 
> M


that would be "good ol' boy" but delete the Arkansas, he's just a Texas good 'ol boy displaced in Clinton Land :wink:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Arkansas hillbillies have nothing on those from NY! :shock:


Don't be talkin' smack 'bout my homies, Oakie-boy! :2gunfire: 

Lisa


----------



## Miriam Wade

Ed Aycock wrote:



> that would be "good ol' boy" but delete the Arkansas, he's just a Texas good 'ol boy displaced in Clinton Land


Ha! That explains everything. He & Bill not only are legends in their own minds (except Shayne says "I _did_ have sexual relations with that woman), but they both have chocolate dogs (the only "Buddy" Bill could find!).

M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> Oh & another thing! Shayne wrote (on another thread-I cheated):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone suggested "popping in" on them and i'd say that is a good idea IF your goal is to totally piss them off. I think it is totally disrepectful to show up unannounced at anyone's job or home.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa-
> Remind Shayne that he is a well-mannered Arkansas boy (oxymoron I know) who would never call on you w/out an invitation.
> 
> M
Click to expand...

Oh yeah... i left off a sentence by mistake...

"Unless of course they muck up a picture of you and use it as their avatar on the internet. In which case, showing up unannounced strictly to breath the sweet air of revenge is not only acceptable, but encouraged."

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

By the way Miriam... aren't you running under me this weekend???????

Just sayin'

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> muck up a picture of you


I think the picture that got _*m*ucked_ up was Mr. Slave's.



> aren't you running under me this weekend???????


Ummm. Don't you have a co-judge? 

Just sayin'.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> muck up a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> I think the picture that got _*m*ucked_ up was Mr. Slave's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you running under me this weekend???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm. Don't you have a co-judge?
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Yeah.. you mucked up my picture AND Mr. Slave's..... how wrong is that?????

Yeah i think i have a co-judge... not sure who on the day M is running. But a co-judge can't stop me from harassing her!

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

It takes 2 judges to drop and only 1 to call back.

as for placements hmmmmm


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> It takes 2 judges to drop and only 1 to call back.
> 
> as for placements hmmmmm


And only one to poke you in the butt with a stick right before you give a back cast!!!

Shayne


----------



## Miriam Wade

Shayne wrote:



> By the way Miriam... aren't you running under me this weekend???????
> 
> Just sayin'


Well-I filled out a form, am paying an entry fee, traveling a great distance, staying in a cheap motel, but...
...since my handling truly sucks my goal is that my dog gets a couple of birds & agrees to drive home with me at the end of the weekend.

Just sayin'

M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> Shayne wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Miriam... aren't you running under me this weekend???????
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Well-I filled out a form, am paying an entry fee, traveling a great distance, staying in a cheap motel, but...
> ...since my handling truly sucks my goal is that my dog gets a couple of birds & agrees to drive home with me at the end of the wekend.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> M
Click to expand...

What day(s) are you gonna be there? Running Master right? Do you happen to know what i'm judging? I need to go look.... be right back.

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ok i'm back...

I'm judgin Open on Friday, Master on Saturday (with the lovely and talented Vicky Trainor), and Senior on Sunday.

So where are ya runnin?

Shayne


----------



## Miriam Wade

Shayne wrote:



> I'm judgin Open on Friday, Master on Saturday (with the lovely and talented Vicky Trainor), and Senior on Sunday.
> 
> So where are ya runnin?


Open on Friday. Yea that's the ticket. :shock: Not! I'm going to sit in the gallery on Friday. Running (showing up at) Master on Saturday & I _thought_ running Senior on Sunday (for a little upland flavor). I thought Uncle Bill was judging Senior on Sunday?!?
M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> Shayne wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm judgin Open on Friday, Master on Saturday (with the lovely and talented Vicky Trainor), and Senior on Sunday.
> 
> So where are ya runnin?
> 
> 
> 
> Open on Friday. Yea that's the ticket. :shock: Not! I'm going to sit in the gallery on Friday. Running (showing up at) Master on Saturday & I _thought_ running Senior on Sunday (for a little upland flavor). I thought Uncle Bill was judging Senior on Sunday?!?
> M
Click to expand...

The premium i got says Shayne and Tony J. judging senior on Sunday.

Shayne


----------



## Miriam Wade

Ohoh! I might have totally ____ed up! I am not going to have you making fun of my blonde bombshell 2 days in a row!!
:roll: 
M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> Ohoh! I might have totally ____ed up! I am not going to have you making fun of my blonde bombshell 2 days in a row!!
> :roll:
> M


I would never ever ever ever make fun of your dog! I only make fun of chocolates and chessies. A golden would be my third choice as a competitive dog.

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohoh! I might have totally ____ed up! I am not going to have you making fun of my blonde bombshell 2 days in a row!!
> :roll:
> M
> 
> 
> 
> I would never ever ever ever make fun of your dog! I only make fun of chocolates and chessies. A golden would be my third choice as a competitive dog.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

What is your second choice?


----------



## Miriam Wade

> Shayne Mehringer wrote:
> Miriam Wade wrote:
> Ohoh! I might have totally ____ed up! I am not going to have you making fun of my blonde bombshell 2 days in a row!!
> 
> M
> 
> 
> I would never ever ever ever make fun of your dog! I only make fun of chocolates and chessies. A golden would be my third choice as a competitive dog.
> 
> Shayne


I think I have a severe headache & driving to NY would be far too much for me (not to mention Fluffy) this weekend! :evil: 
M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohoh! I might have totally ____ed up! I am not going to have you making fun of my blonde bombshell 2 days in a row!!
> :roll:
> M
> 
> 
> 
> I would never ever ever ever make fun of your dog! I only make fun of chocolates and chessies. A golden would be my third choice as a competitive dog.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your second choice?
Click to expand...

My choices for competitive dogs...

1. Black Lab
2. Yellow Lab
3. Golden Retriever
<insert pistol to head here>
4. Chocolate Lab
5. Flatcoat
6. Chessie

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> I think I have a severe headache & driving to NY would be far too much for me (not to mention Fluffy) this weekend! :evil:
> M


Take 4 Advil and get yer azz to NY. I'll be there at noon tomorrow!!!!

Shayne


----------



## achiro

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohoh! I might have totally ____ed up! I am not going to have you making fun of my blonde bombshell 2 days in a row!!
> :roll:
> M
> 
> 
> 
> I would never ever ever ever make fun of your dog! I only make fun of chocolates and chessies. A golden would be my third choice as a competitive dog.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your second choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My choices for competitive dogs...
> 
> 1. Black Lab
> 2. Yellow Lab
> 3. Golden Retriever
> <insert pistol to head here>
> 4. Chocolate Lab
> 5. Flatcoat
> 6. Chessie
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Dang, a flatcoat over a Chessie!!!!


----------



## Steve Amrein

You forgot poodles

S


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Dang, a flatcoat over a Chessie!!!!


Yeah... a flatcoat is like a lab, with longer hair.... so is a Golden - sorta. A Chessie is like, well, i don't know what they are like other than a chessie. :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## meleagris

Shayne Mehringer said:


> A Chessie is like, well, i don't know what they are like other than a chessie. :lol:
> 
> Shayne


A pain in the A#$  

John
________
MOTORCYCLE TIRES


----------



## meleagris

It looks like Shayne is driving the internet short bus again. I wonder if we'll be able to add LVL to the bus after this weekend???  










John Brunjes
________
FERRARI 412T SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


> It looks like Shayne is driving the internet short bus again. I wonder if we'll be able to add LVL to the bus after this weekend???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Brunjes


THAT IS GREATNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I think Dr Ed is lookin at my butt!!!!! HAHAHA

Shayne - glad i saw this before i went to bed, gotta get up in 4 hours. :shock:


----------



## achiro

Meleagris said:


> It looks like Shayne is driving the internet short bus again. I wonder if we'll be able to add LVL to the bus after this weekend???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Brunjes


The bus is great!, no way I'm in the top 2! Not even sure why I would be ON the list. I think Ed is looking at your butt Shayne! :shock:


----------



## Jerry

That dude that has "everyone's back" is my Hero.

Jerry


----------



## achiro

Jerry said:


> That dude that has "everyone's back" is my Hero.
> 
> Jerry


Maybe but that big ol' head on his tiny little body makes him look kinda goofy.


----------



## EdA

I think John needs to either spend a little more time on his dissertation or a lot more time training Skimmer :wink: 

but that is hilarious.........and I am most definitely not looking at Shayne's butt..........Russ wouldn't like me eyeing his fella 8)


----------



## achiro

Ed Aycock said:


> and I am most definitely not looking at Shayne's butt..........Russ wouldn't like me eyeing his fella 8)


----------



## EdA

bumpity, bump, bump, bump


----------



## KwickLabs

345 posts on a topic that starts with "Mr. Fancy" and ends with "swishy" borders on the bizzare (or not). :BIG:


----------



## meleagris

Ed Aycock said:


> I think John needs to either spend a little more time on his dissertation or a lot more time training Skimmer :wink:


Dr Aycock:

Don't you worry about Skimmer, she'll be kicking butt and taking names before you know it. Knowing her handicap (her trainers) when compared to future superstar brothers Bob and Guido, she's putting in some extra effort!!!!

Sometimes I get bored while waiting for SAS to churn through my dataset. It can leave me with quite a bit of time to do nothing but be creative  

John
________
Weed


----------



## EdA

Meleagris said:


> Sometimes I get bored while waiting for SAS to churn through my dataset. It can leave me with quite a bit of time to do nothing but be creative
> 
> John


the bus was extremely creative, too bad we don't have a few more passengers 

psst....I'm not concerned at all about Skimmer :wink: 

and how long do you think we can keep this thread alive?


----------



## Jerry

And poor Shayne was trying to get 10 pages out of the "Good Dog" thread!!!!   

Jerry


----------



## EdA

surely we can make 30 pages and set a standard for meaningless DGD


----------



## Kurt-MO

Wrong, Wrong, Wrong....Just plain ole WRONG!!!!

But I like it......


BUMP

Kurt


----------



## meleagris

Dr Aycock:

Ok I was able to add a few more "players". 










John
________
Arizona Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## Bubba

> surely we can make 30 pages and set a standard for meaningless DGD


DGD???

Just noticed that this was starting to drift off the bottom AGAIN. Chris, we really need some help on this one.

Bump - Right to the TOP

Bubba


----------



## achiro

Meleagris said:


> Dr Aycock:
> 
> Ok I was able to add a few more "players".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


This one is much more believable as a short bus, I mean look at the orange hat with the big ugly O on it, thats short bus material for sure. :wink:


----------



## bigjimthunder

SAS churning in Lubbock - now I'm homesick again!


----------



## KJB

Wow, this was so close to the bottom of the page :shock: 

Big Jim, you are welcome to come do SAS data analysis any time you want to overcome that home sickness. You can even sleep on the floor with 3 loving labs! :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Aycock:
> 
> Ok I was able to add a few more "players".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> This one is much more believable as a short bus, I mean look at the orange hat with the big ugly O on it, thats short bus material for sure. :wink:
Click to expand...


How could that be any more believable as the short bus?


----------



## KJB

Patrick,
Anyone who wears orange for anything other than safety on the job or hunting needs to ride the short bus. :twisted: 
Tina


----------



## KNorman

KJB said:


> Patrick,
> Anyone who wears orange for anything other than safety on the job or hunting needs to ride the short bus. :twisted:
> Tina


Ha ha ha....does this include Texas, Oklahoma State and Tennesee fans??????

Purple and Gold baby!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Jerry

Now, now, Tina attends Texas Tech. I'm quite sure that she understands that Orange sucks, but BURNT Orange is the BEST!!!

Jerry


----------



## KJB

Sorry, Unca Jerry....

Orange, period, most definitely sucks! UT (Texas or Tenn) UF, Clemson, Auburn, Miami......

I bleed red and black baby - UNIVERSITY OF GEORGIA - GO DAWGS, SIC 'EM WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!!!


----------



## Steve Amrein

Before I was married I got set up on a blind date. I thought that there was somthing strange with her. Not wanting to be to obvious I asked her when she went to school did she ride in a short bus or a long bus.

Didnt get lucky that night


----------



## Jerry

Now Kristina, Unca Jerry went to Tech out of High School. Daughter has a BA from Tech. I'm sort of fond of the Red & Black also. However, my Degree is from THE University, so I'm a little partial to the Burnt Orange.

I know you loaned me a lead when I was in a bind and I truly appreciate it. I also think you are good looking. But PLEASE let's just put up with each other.

Jerry


----------



## bigjimthunder

You know what is REALLY funny up here? People think that cuz I'm from Texas, I'll root for ut. or aTm. or any of the other schools in the state. it bothers me heavily. They think they know football up here too... NO clue. none. not a one. 

why root for the orange when I bleed red, and my dog is black? I see no merit in it.

and since Krisitina is a Red Raider (close enough anyway, you pay fees there), she is spectacularly beautiful - it goes without saying.I haven't met her, but I know it. Like "it's nice out" in Houston means it's hot and humid. It;s just a known fact man... being a Red Raider also means smarter than average, tolerant of dust and generally nicer to be around than most of the 512 area code!


----------



## achiro

Cat Squirrel said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick,
> Anyone who wears orange for anything other than safety on the job or hunting needs to ride the short bus. :twisted:
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha....does this include Texas, Oklahoma State and Tennesee fans??????
Click to expand...

Pretty much! :wink: The big O just confirms it for sure!


----------



## achiro

Cat Squirrel said:


> Purple and Gold baby!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)


And you call Shayne Swishy. :?


----------



## KNorman

achiro said:


> Cat Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple and Gold baby!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> And you call Shayne Swishy. :?
Click to expand...

You just jealous of that NT trophy

HA HA HA HA.......    

I have a feeling that OK, LSU, and SoCal (urp) will be in the running for a couple of years........


----------



## achiro

Cat Squirrel said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple and Gold baby!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> And you call Shayne Swishy. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just jealous of that NT trophy
> 
> HA HA HA HA.......
> 
> I have a feeling that OK, LSU, and SoCal (urp) will be in the running for a couple of years........
Click to expand...

Not so sure about scal but we could easily have a repeat of last years game. I doubt it will happen just because the odds of that are slim but both teams have a lot of talent and great coaching.


----------



## JusticeDog

time to get this bumped back up to the top again.


BUMP!!!


----------



## KC Steve

Uncle Jerry and Tina.............I'm another TT Red Raider on the RTF! UJ we won't hold your lack of education against you, you have to much to offer us amatuers on dog stuff! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Jerry

KC Steve said:


> Uncle Jerry and Tina.............I'm another TT Red Raider on the RTF! UJ we won't hold your lack of education against you, you have to much to offer us amatuers on dog stuff! :lol:
> 
> Steve


   Steve, if you think I've got a lot to offer then I think that you were not in any ADVANCED classes!!!   

Jerry


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

I hope Shayne and Miriam better. I just couldn't let this post go off the front page.

BUMP!

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Paul-TEXAS said:


> I hope Shayne and Miriam better. I just couldn't let this post go off the front page.
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> Paul-TEXAS


THAT IS COLD PAUL! COLD! but I like it. :lol:


----------



## DKR

I've wanted to slide this to the top for a while now.

Who loves ya ShaYne. 

Pinch a nurse to see if you're awake.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Shayne...........*

 I have a pic of you in "big boy" pants I want to post on here but blackdi hasn't emailed it to me yet...................NOW that New York is history I can pick on you too.........LOL


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

*Re: Shayne...........*



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> I have a pic of you in "big boy" pants I want to post on here but blackdi hasn't emailed it to me yet...................NOW that New York is history I can pick on you too.........LOL



Big Boy pants? Does he look like Kip? :lol:


----------



## Len

I cannot believe you brought this to the top AGAIN Patrick, that's just not right :wink: 

Len


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

You guys are _harsh_!

The poor guy is lying in the hospital, in excruciating agony, and all you can do is keep bumping this thread to the top of the page.

:shock: 

Lisa


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

What Lisa US ???????????   :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Lisa Van Loo said:


> You guys are _harsh_!
> 
> The poor guy is lying in the hospital, in excruciating agony, and all you can do is keep bumping this thread to the top of the page.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Lisa


Yeah, so what is your point Lisa? :lol:


----------



## fetchitgold

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Yeah, so what is your point Lisa? :lol:


That you men are BAD, very, very BAD!!!  


Tracy


----------



## Jerry

fetchitgold said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so what is your point Lisa? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That you men are BAD, very, very BAD!!!
> 
> 
> Tracy
Click to expand...

Shayne would KILL us if we ignored him!!!!! He can't stand rejection.

Jerry


----------



## meleagris

Is anybody else confused by Patrick and Tracy's switching avatars???

John
________
FORD GT90 PICTURE


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Meleagris said:


> Is anybody else confused by Patrick and Tracy's switching avatars???
> 
> John


What are you talking about John? :?


----------



## achiro

Meleagris said:


> Is anybody else confused by Patrick and Tracy's switching avatars???
> 
> John


The avatars are kind of like the persons face to me(remember that if you have an ugly avatar  ), I can't remember names worth crap but I never forget a face so switching avatars throws me pretty good. :wink:


----------



## meleagris

I would swear a couple minutes ago, Tracy's avatar was the one with three dogs and Patrick's was a single dog---maybe I'm going crazy--too much statistics :x 

John
________
European cooking


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Meleagris said:


> I would swear a couple minutes ago, Tracy's avatar was the one with three dogs and Patrick's was a single dog---maybe I'm going crazy--too much statistics :x
> 
> John



You need to get some rest John....your mind is wondering. :lol:


----------



## Kurt-MO

I don't know about you guys, but I don't notice a difference between Shayne on morphine and Shayne not on morphine.

What's up with that???

I am glad they are doing well, spend a few days away from here and all hell breaks loose!!

Kurt - thinking this thread will NEVER die...


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so what is your point Lisa? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That you men are BAD, very, very BAD!!!
> 
> 
> Tracy
Click to expand...


That is a good looking dog Tracy....where did you find him?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Nice save, PJ! :twisted: 

Lisa


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Nice save, PJ! :twisted:
> 
> Lisa



Wasn't it ?!


----------



## fetchitgold

Meleagris said:


> I would swear a couple minutes ago, Tracy's avatar was the one with three dogs and Patrick's was a single dog---maybe I'm going crazy--too much statistics :x
> 
> John



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Crazy??? You may be. LOL..... I certainly would NEVER have a black dog on my avatar, mister! :twisted: 

Or it may just be that I was helping him with his avatars (again) :wink: My dog look anything like one of his??? 

He's mine now.... Patrick doesn't want him anymore.  


Tracy


----------



## fetchitgold

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice save, PJ! :twisted:
> 
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it ?!
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.... not really, Patrick. WAY too obvious, and now you don't get your dog back!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice save, PJ! :twisted:
> 
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it ?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... not really, Patrick. WAY too obvious, and now you don't get your dog back!
Click to expand...

\


Good, keep him...he aint no good anyway.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

HOLY MOLY!...almost went off the first page. :wink:


----------



## Ozpa

This just isn't as funny now that y'all have changed your avatars back.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*almost lost this...*

 Shayne hope you are doing better..........Best thing about this is I can TELL you that...............Otey


----------



## achiro

:wink:


----------



## JusticeDog

Bumpity bump bump bump. Let's get back to some pics, etc. about Shayne lookin' quite swishy...... :lol:


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

BUMP...........400


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Why don't yall all line up and kiss this!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson

So is this the "butt shot" that we have been teased and tantalized with??!! :wink: 

Andy - who's inquiring mind wants to know


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Andy Carlson said:


> So is this the "butt shot" that we have been teased and tantalized with??!! :wink:
> 
> Andy - who's inquiring mind wants to know


Yeah... that's muh booty! hehehehe I'm thinkin Guthrie needs to give me about half of his and we'd both have good butts.

Shayne


----------



## Andy Carlson

Ken does have enough to share!  

Andy


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Why don't yall all line up and kiss this!!!!




KISS WHAT?! That is the most pitiful excuse of an a$$ I have ever seen! 

:lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> KISS WHAT?! That is the most pitiful excuse of an a$$ I have ever seen!
> 
> :lol:


      i'm wearin rain pants. That is mean.


----------



## fetchitgold

Okay.... way too hard to judge... not enough information. Could we please see the shot in the hospital gown?!? :twisted: 

Hope you're feeling better, Swishy! :wink: 


Tracy


----------



## achiro

fetchitgold said:


> Could we please see the shot in the hospital gown?!? Tracy


I'll pass, thanks anyway! :barf:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## KNorman

[quote by Patrick Johndrow:]KISS WHAT?! That is the most pitiful excuse of an a$$ I have ever seen! 
[/quote]

Patrick, I find this a disturbing comment...I can just see you in a judges chair.......

"Well son, you have a very nice dog there, excellent job...and BTW, you have a nice ass" :shock: :shock:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Cat Squirrel said:


> [quote by Patrick Johndrow:]KISS WHAT?! That is the most pitiful excuse of an a$$ I have ever seen!


Patrick, I find this a disturbing comment...I can just see you in a judges chair.......

"Well son, you have a very nice dog there, excellent job...and BTW, you have a nice ass" :shock: :shock:[/quote]


Is there something wrong with that? :?


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Patrick,

When I'm judging, I look at it as one of the few "benefits" of the assignment :wink: 

I'm sure there are quite a few male judges that feel the same way when female handlers are on the line!!

Vicky


----------



## KNorman

Vicky Trainor said:


> Patrick,
> 
> When I'm judging, I look at it as one of the few "benefits" of the assignment :wink:
> 
> I'm sure there are quite a few male judges that feel the same way when female handlers are on the line!!
> 
> Vicky


Oh my gosh....now I have to worry that the female judge behind me is checkin' out muh butt :shock: Time to start doin some leg presses and butt builder exercises so I can get a pass.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Vicky Trainor said:


> Patrick,
> 
> When I'm judging, I look at it as one of the few "benefits" of the assignment :wink:
> 
> I'm sure there are quite a few male judges that feel the same way when female handlers are on the line!!
> 
> Vicky


And maybe miss whether the handler got that point on a water blind?....yohoo Jan.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

> And maybe miss whether the handler got that point on a water blind?....yohoo Jan.
> _________________
> Nancy


There's plenty of time to take a peek while the handler is setting up the dog :wink: 

Besides, haven't seen any that would distract me to the point of missing something the dog is doing :shock: 

But, then again, I haven't had the pleasure of judging the "greatness of Shayne"

:lol: 
Vicky


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Vicky Trainor said:


> But, then again, I haven't had the pleasure of judging the "greatness of Shayne"
> 
> :lol:
> Vicky


I'm pretty sure you were distracted while we were judging together. No wonder you sent Will out in the field!!!! hehehehe

Shayne


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Too busy to be distracted while we were judging together..........

But.....................

did you wonder why I sent Will back out to the truck when we walked in on you in your undies at the hospital? ROFL

I'll never tell :wink: 

Vicky

P.S. We did have fun judging together, didn't we!?!?!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Vicky Trainor said:


> did you wonder why I sent Will back out to the truck when we walked in on you in your undies at the hospital? ROFL
> 
> I'll never tell :wink:
> 
> Vicky
> 
> P.S. We did have fun judging together, didn't we!?!?!!!!!!!


I thought that part was pretty normal... i did kinda think it was wierd when you took the sponge from one of the aids giving me a sponge bath. :lol: 

I had a great time judging with you.

Shayne


----------



## South Bay

Vicky Trainor said:


> Patrick,
> 
> When I'm judging, I look at it as one of the few "benefits" of the assignment :wink:
> 
> I'm sure there are quite a few male judges that feel the same way when female handlers are on the line!!
> 
> Vicky


I'm way too focused on the dogs to notice such trivial things


----------



## Vicky Trainor

> I'm way too focused on the dogs to notice such trivial things


I hope you are kidding.

If not, you need to stop and smell the roses! Life is too short :wink: 

Vicky


----------



## fetchitgold

South Bay said:


> I'm way too focused on the dogs to notice such trivial things


Well, that doesn't sound like that much fun! LOL. If I can't have a little fun, then I'm not signing up to judge!! :wink: 


Tracy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I've only truly been distracted ONCE while judging. That little hottie that Angie B was hanging with this summer has a GREAT back end, and i totally didn't pay attention to the dog. He broke on the honor so i didn't get in trouble for not paying attention to the dog work. :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I've only truly been distracted ONCE while judging. That little hottie that Angie B was hanging with this summer has a GREAT back end, and i totally didn't pay attention to the dog. He broke on the honor so i didn't get in trouble for not paying attention to the dog work. :lol:
> 
> Shayne



Who told you the dog broke? :wink:


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

It DAM# sure wasn't me!
SAAAWHEEET!!!!!!!!!
I'm not sure if that diamond "T" was
for TEXAS or T-back.

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only truly been distracted ONCE while judging. That little hottie that Angie B was hanging with this summer has a GREAT back end, and i totally didn't pay attention to the dog. He broke on the honor so i didn't get in trouble for not paying attention to the dog work. :lol:
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you the dog broke? :wink:
Click to expand...

co-judge told me


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only truly been distracted ONCE while judging. That little hottie that Angie B was hanging with this summer has a GREAT back end, and i totally didn't pay attention to the dog. He broke on the honor so i didn't get in trouble for not paying attention to the dog work. :lol:
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you the dog broke? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> co-judge told me
Click to expand...


I can just hear the conversation:


Co judge: That damned dog just broke??.. 

Shayne: You mean she was running a dog? :shock: 

Co judge: :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I can just hear the conversation:
> 
> 
> Co judge: That damned dog just broke??..
> 
> Shayne: You mean she was running a dog? :shock:
> 
> Co judge: :roll:


Since that was her only dog, i'm pretty sure i was more upset about it breaking than she was (since i wouldn't see her again).

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just hear the conversation:
> 
> 
> Co judge: That damned dog just broke……..
> 
> Shayne: You mean she was running a dog? :shock:
> 
> Co judge: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Since that was her only dog, i'm pretty sure i was more upset about it breaking than she was (since i wouldn't see her again).
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Shayne, you should have called for the NFRA "Do Over Rule" .


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne, you should have called for the NFRA "Do Over Rule" .


I didn't know NFRA has a Mulligan rule.... i really should read the rulebook.

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne, you should have called for the NFRA "Do Over Rule" .
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know NFRA has a Mulligan rule.... i really should read the rulebook.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

It doesn’t have a “do over rule” per say.... but by the time someone successfully challenged your ruling the event would be over.


----------



## DKR

Will this be the 30th page? 8)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Chris Atkinson said:


> Not going to say anything else being pc and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

I think for the folks on this board being PC is a lot like brain surgery. Most the people know what brain surgery is in theory but NONE of them really know how to do it.


----------



## Latisha

DKR said:


> Will this be the 30th page? 8)




Almost. But I think this makes 30. 






Or maybe not..............


----------



## achiro

caliber said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this be the 30th page? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Almost. But I think this makes 30.
Click to expand...



















Good try anyway! :lol:


----------



## Latisha

achiro said:


> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this be the 30th page? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Almost. But I think this makes 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good try anyway! :lol:
Click to expand...


hehehe... I just wanted an excuse to get in on the longest thread in RTF history. Uhhh... this is the longest one, right??


----------



## Ozpa

30


----------



## Steve Amrein

I know this is important but I wish it was fall so trial and hunting season were here :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Steve Amrein said:


> I know this is important but I wish it was fall so trial and hunting season were here :lol:



Which brings up another question….Hey Shayne, can we get a preview of your fall trial ensembles? 
:?:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Oooooooh!

Just think how sexy-cool our FancyMod would look in one of those mesh camo bug suits.

With nothing on underneath. :shock: 

Lisa - gonna get booted for sure


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Oooooooh!
> 
> Just think how sexy-cool our FancyMod would look in one of those mesh camo bug suits.
> 
> With nothing on underneath. :shock:
> 
> Lisa - gonna get booted for sure



Lisa...there are some things that cannot be unseen :?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Oooooooh!
> 
> Just think how sexy-cool our FancyMod would look in one of those mesh camo bug suits.
> 
> With nothing on underneath. :shock:
> 
> Lisa - gonna get booted for sure


Lisa,

If you like that style, you should see his quail attire. Goretex Chaps, an orange cap, and boots...and some sunscreen. Oh, and a belt to keep the chaps up.


----------



## Steve Amrein

No Vicky its the Internet bus on his way to Pick shayne up


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Steve Amrein said:


> No Vicky its the Internet bus on his way to Pick shayne up



That would be the SHORT internet bus Steve.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*more*

 Time for this to go back to the top.............LOL
Shayne, how are you feeling? Hope better....


----------



## JET4

Look what I found on the second page. Bump! :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jet4613 said:


> Look what I found on the second page. Bump! :lol:


a-hole


----------



## JET4

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Jet4613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found on the second page. Bump! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a-hole
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve Amrein

I am very dissappointed, slip from the first page.

Over? Over? Nothings over till we say it is
Was it over when the germans bombed pearl habor, hell no......


----------



## KC Steve

Can I play in this league?

BUMP!


----------



## captdan

Steve Amrein wrote:


> Was it over when the germans bombed pearl habor, hell no......



Germans . . .?????

Dan[/quote]


----------



## Joe S.

captaindan said:


> Steve Amrein wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it over when the germans bombed pearl habor, hell no......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans . . .?????
> 
> Dan
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Animal House reference...

"Mind if we dance wit yo dates?" Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Ozpa

"Why, No, go right ahead!"


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

too close to bottom of page...............LOL


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> too close to bottom of page...............LOL


Yall know i'm making a list right?????????

Shayne


----------



## Jerry

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> too close to bottom of page...............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know i'm making a list right?????????
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Will that list be as sophisticated as EntryExpress or will we be "second class"????

Jerry


----------



## AmiableLabs

Can someone please re-post that picture of Shayne looking "Quite Swishy?"

Thanks.


----------



## fetchitgold

Kevin,

Your wish is my command!! :twisted: 











Tracy.... so proud to be the one to have started this thread :wink:


----------



## kjrice

What I love is the ******* 2 story in the background! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Steve Amrein said:


> I am very dissappointed, slip from the first page.
> 
> Over? Over? Nothings over till we say it is
> Was it over when the germans bombed pearl habor, hell no......


My advice to you:

Start drinking heavily.

Classic movie.


----------



## achiro

kjrice said:


> What I love is the ******* 2 story in the background! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats a bus on I-35. Looks like its on stilts.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> too close to bottom of page...............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know i'm making a list right?????????
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


A list of what? :?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Will that list be as sophisticated as EntryExpress or will we be "second class"????


More like third or fourth class. My understanding is Shayne went completely Amish on this one. Had to go to the stationery store and buy a pencil and paper. Didn't want to waste computer space on us.

Lisa - prolly hovering around #1 on that list


----------



## KNorman

achiro said:


> kjrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I love is the ******* 2 story in the background! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bus on I-35. Looks like its on stilts.
Click to expand...

Probably a deer blind.....


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Your wish is my command!! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy.... so proud to be the one to have started this thread :wink:



Tracy...who's your buddy? :lol:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Probably a deer blind.....


Could be...

On Grizzly Island Marsh, CA, there were some "duck clubs" that had "clubhouses" that were buses on stilts. TMac could say if they are still there.

Nothin' like going first class, I always say. :roll: 

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> too close to bottom of page...............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know i'm making a list right?????????
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of what? :?
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> too close to bottom of page...............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know i'm making a list right?????????
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of what? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that is why I asked the question.....I am getting confused :?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> too close to bottom of page...............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know i'm making a list right?????????
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of what? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that is why I asked the question.....I am getting confused :?
Click to expand...

Good.

The confusion will clear when i post a picture of you wearing thigh high stockings, high heels, and a garter belt.

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> too close to bottom of page...............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yall know i'm making a list right?????????
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of what? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that is why I asked the question.....I am getting confused :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.
> 
> The confusion will clear when i post a picture of you wearing thigh high stockings, high heels, and a garter belt.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

I was told that picture had been destroyed!


----------



## kjrice

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Probably a deer blind.....
> 
> 
> 
> Could be...
> 
> On Grizzly Island Marsh, CA, there were some "duck clubs" that had "clubhouses" that were buses on stilts. TMac could say if they are still there.
> 
> Nothin' like going first class, I always say. :roll:
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

It might make a person wonder if they get put in the short bus blind.


----------



## Steve Amrein

He's making his list and checking it twice
gonna find out who's naghty and nice
he sees you when your sleeping and knows when your awake
he knows when youve been BAD :twisted: or good :angel: 
so be good for goodnes sake
Shayna Claus is coming to town :x-mas: :x-mas: :x-mas:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Steve Amrein said:


> He's making his list and checking it twice
> gonna find out who's naghty and nice
> he sees you when your sleeping and knows when your awake
> he knows when youve been BAD :twisted: or good :angel:
> so be good for goodnes sake
> Shayna Claus is coming to town :x-mas: :x-mas: :x-mas:



Ok, now that is creepy


----------



## AmiableLabs

Lisa Van Loo said:


> On Grizzly Island Marsh, CA, there were some "duck clubs" that had "clubhouses" that were buses on stilts. Lisa


Lisa, how did you know? Were you from California?

I was born and raised in the San Jose area. Grizzly Island was one of my favorite duck hunting haunts.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Nothin' like going first class, I always say.


But you have chessies???? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## EdA

so how's the FM's back these days????


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*well*

SINCE I have already made the LIST I might as well put this back on top ........it was ten from the bottom.........Hi Shayne..............LOL  :lol:


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Hmmmmm, wonder if this will work on this thread like it did on the one about that movie.......

POOF!

:wink:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Vicky Trainor said:


> Hmmmmm, wonder if this will work on this thread like it did on the one about that movie.......
> 
> POOF!
> 
> :wink:



Nope...still here. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, wonder if this will work on this thread like it did on the one about that movie.......
> 
> POOF!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...still here. :wink:
Click to expand...

Ya know i can fix that right?? hehe 

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, wonder if this will work on this thread like it did on the one about that movie.......
> 
> POOF!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...still here. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know i can fix that right?? hehe
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


That would just be wrong


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Wasn't this whole thread about Shayne being "poofy"?

Lisa - confused as always


----------



## AmiableLabs

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Wasn't this whole thread about Shayne being "poofy"?


Can someone please repost that pic of our Moderator looking "quite swishy?"

Thanks.


----------



## Ken Guthrie

*when*

When will this thread ever end?

Good Lord please let this thread go to another place.


----------



## DKR

fetchitgold said:


>





> Can someone please repost that pic of our Moderator looking "quite swishy?"


We will continue to repost and repost and repost...



> When will this thread ever end?
> 
> Good Lord please let this thread go to another place.


never never never This is like the bunny it just keeps going and going and going.

Hmm I working in threes today


----------



## Jerry

I agree, we should retire this thread and replace it with "Guthrie's Butt" at North Texas when "Dozer" was about to break!!!!!!!!

Who still has that picture??

Jerry


----------



## Polock

Hey Jerry, ya think Guthrie would come to NY in 2005?
A little singin', some brisket and a few brew...............just like the majors..........and he can still bring a DOG with him to the PARTI...........................HEY Kenny..........look before ya speak................95 MPH fastball...................


----------



## Jerry

That's a long drive for us Texas boys.

Jerry


----------



## Polock

Yeah, but I'm flyin' you...............the catcher will have to make it on his own......been wined and dined enough fer that fat paycheck....................Ken......duck.........in coming.............


----------



## Len

DKR said:


> fetchitgold said:
Click to expand...

Has everyone seen this picture?

Len


----------



## DKR

Len said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fetchitgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has everyone seen this picture?
> 
> Len
Click to expand...

What picture?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Len said:


> Has everyone seen this picture?
> 
> Len


Popular phrase, descriptive: First word, 3 letters.... Sounds like "ass". Second word, 4 letters.... Sounds like "hole". Oops... i guess suck at scharades.

Shayne


----------



## DKR

Shayne Mehringer said:


> i guess suck at scharades.
> 
> Shayne



And several other things as well. :twisted:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> And several other things as well.


That's just plain mean. :evil: 

If his "nurse" didn't have him tied down to the bed, he'd probably run you down and smack you for that!:lol: 

Lisa


----------



## DKR

Lisa Van Loo said:


> And several other things as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain mean. :evil:
> 
> If his "nurse" didn't have him tied down to the bed, he'd probably run you down and smack you for that!:lol:
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Just wondering who's idea was it to tie him to the bed?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Just wondering who's idea was it to tie him to the bed?


You know, I have no idea :!: 

I also had no idea nurses wore black leather and carried whips. :shock: 

Lisa


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

kjrice said:


> Someone beat me to it but here it goes! 8)



This one is great...had it on my office bulletin board for about three weeks.


----------



## JohnS

I don't have time to read all 34 geeeez 34 pages of this thread, but I can tell you that what I have read of it is purdy funny. Hey man I haven't said it yet, but you take care of yourself and do what the doctors say. Hope you get to feeling better. About those drugs you are taking...I had some dilaudid in pill form that do absolutely NOTHING to me, but given it in an I.V. now that is another thing alltogether. Don't you wish they could send you home with an I.V. and one of them buttons you push for pain. Now THAT would be nice. (I occasionally get kidney stones is how I know...NO, I'm not a druggie)
John


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*hey gang..........*

 Do you think this will be the FIRST 50 page thread?........ Shayne you have got to be thought well of with all the ribbing that you have gotten on this thread......... How is that brace working? Hope it is making the pain not as bad...........The pup is looking good.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

*Re: hey gang..........*



Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Do you think this will be the FIRST 50 page thread?........ Shayne you have got to be thought well of with all the ribbing that you have gotten on this thread......... How is that brace working? Hope it is making the pain not as bad...........The pup is looking good.


The brace does take some pressure off the part of my back that was hurting. But now this new "proper" posture i'm forced into is kicking my butt. Constant discomfort - but good for me, so i fight through it.

Shayne


----------



## Bubba

Bada Bing!!!!!!

This just in........

Bubba breaks the barrier tape in one final sprint. Yes that's right sports fans, 500 posts in honor of our favorite swishy moderator.

Bubba

Back to your regular programming


----------



## Guest

Ed Aycock said:


> Cray Stephenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was lookin' at the necklace. Looks kinda "Surfer Like" to me, DUDE.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more like a refugee from Survivor
Click to expand...


ROFLBO Oh My God Ed, I thought I would die cause that is what I was thinking but being new didn't have the courage to say it.
REd


----------



## achiro

Red said:


> Ed Aycock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cray Stephenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was lookin' at the necklace. Looks kinda "Surfer Like" to me, DUDE.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more like a refugee from Survivor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLBO Oh My God Ed, I thought I would die cause that is what I was thinking but being new didn't have the courage to say it.
> REd
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA!
Dissed by the new "chick" :lol:

Russ
The term "chick" was not meant to offend, rather used as a term of endearment in this case, thank you for your time


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Shayne.........*

 Glad to hear the brace is helping some..... Just stay INDOORS when the next thunderstorm with lightning comes by..........LOL........
:twisted:


----------



## Len

It is simply amazing that this thread was started on April 19 and somehow remains on the first page..........

:lol: 

Len


----------



## Kurt-MO

Deserves to be on the front page!!

Ain't America great? You can still pick on the hurt guy!!!

Get better Shayne.....I'm coming down for lunch soon.....

:lol: 

Kurt


----------



## Guest

achiro said:


> Red said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Aycock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cray Stephenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was lookin' at the necklace. Looks kinda "Surfer Like" to me, DUDE.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more like a refugee from Survivor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLBO Oh My God Ed, I thought I would die cause that is what I was thinking but being new didn't have the courage to say it.
> REd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!
> Dissed by the new "chick" :lol:
> 
> Russ
> 
> 
> Russ, Dont tell him that :shock:
> You gonna get me in trouble :!: I dont want him to add a banner that reads trouble to my replies. LOL
> Red
> 
> The term "chick" was not meant to offend, rather used as a term of endearment in this case, thank you for your time
Click to expand...


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


>



I was alerted that this almost fell off the front page...THANKS LEN!....now go buy Layla that puppy. :lol:


----------



## Len

Patrick Johndrow said:


> fetchitgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was alerted that this almost fell off the front page...THANKS LEN!....now go buy Layla that puppy. :lol:
Click to expand...

My pleasure Mr. Johndrow, I would have bumped it myself, but you have sort of become the "Keeper of *THE* Thread"; I felt you should have first shot at it.......

Len


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

How many letters did Chris say we needed to replace in cusswords? 

I remember he said 1 wasn't enough.... 
So.... You A--ho-es!!!!!!!! _insert a couple "s"s and a "l" whereever you deem appropriate!_ hehehehehe

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

Hey Shayne ....Allhoses......why would you call them that? :?:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Not as clever on different page


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> Not as clever on different page


HAHAHAHAHAHA I know whatcha mean! Still funny, and those Allhoses best step correct if that don't want the wrath of the oh so fancy one upon them!!!

Shayne


----------



## JET4

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as clever on different page
> 
> 
> 
> .....and those Allhoses best step correct if that don't want the wrath of the oh so fancy one upon them!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

What was your pimp name again? geez :roll: 

Peace out my brutha


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jet4613 said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as clever on different page
> 
> 
> 
> .....and those Allhoses best step correct if that don't want the wrath of the oh so fancy one upon them!!!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was your pimp name again? geez :roll:
> 
> Peace out my brutha
Click to expand...

I don't remember... but i've watched Undercover Brother about a dozen times in the last month! Total genius!

Shayne


----------



## achiro

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as clever on different page
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA I know whatcha mean! Still funny, and those Allhoses best step correct if that don't want *the wrath of the oh so fancy one upon them!!!*
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Ummmm first threat in this thread was on April 19th!



Shayne Mehringer said:


> Uh, Tracy... you know its on now right????????
> Shayne


You keep making idle threats and no one will take you seri....um nevermind :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as clever on different page
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA I know whatcha mean! Still funny, and those Allhoses best step correct if that don't want *the wrath of the oh so fancy one upon them!!!*
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm first threat in this thread was on April 19th!
Click to expand...


It is the UN and Iraq all over again. :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Ummmm first threat in this thread was on April 19th!
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Tracy... you know its on now right????????
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making idle threats and no one will take you seri....um nevermind :lol:
Click to expand...

Look here you fricken allhose...

I think we all noticed that Tracy shut her pie hole. So maybe they aren't so idle... hehehe

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm first threat in this thread was on April 19th!
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Tracy... you know its on now right????????
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making idle threats and no one will take you seri....um nevermind :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look here you fricken allhose...
> 
> I think we all noticed that Tracy shut her pie hole. So maybe they aren't so idle... hehehe
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


Big Red (Tracy) has been notified that Shayne is talking smack. :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm first threat in this thread was on April 19th!
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Tracy... you know its on now right????????
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> You keep making idle threats and no one will take you seri....um nevermind :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look here you fricken allhose...
> 
> I think we all noticed that Tracy shut her pie hole. So maybe they aren't so idle... hehehe
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Red (Tracy) has been notified that Shayne is talking smack. :shock:
Click to expand...

allhose


----------



## Steve Amrein

BTW have you updated that list yet?


----------



## fetchitgold

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Look here you fricken allhose...
> 
> I think we all noticed that Tracy shut her pie hole. So maybe they aren't so idle... hehehe
> 
> Shayne


EXCUSE ME, oh swishy one?!? I have most certainly NOT quieted down... I'm just gone from the computer during my week off. And dream on that I would succumb to those idle threats!! :twisted: 


Tracy


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look here you fricken allhose...
> 
> I think we all noticed that Tracy shut her pie hole. So maybe they aren't so idle... hehehe
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME, oh swishy one?!? I have most certainly NOT quieted down... I'm just gone from the computer during my week off. And dream on that I would succumb to those idle threats!! :twisted:
> 
> 
> Tracy
Click to expand...


Been nice knowing you Shayne. :lol:


----------



## Bubba

Shayne,

Always trying to help out in the worst way. 

Here are some fashion tips for you to help avoid this kind of thing in the future (and if you keep messing with Tracy, she WILL truncate that among other things   )

So here are some fashion guidelines...note that the following combinations DO NOT go together and thus should be avoided:

1. A nose ring and bifocals

2. Spiked hair and bald spots

3. A pierced tongue and dentures

4. Miniskirts and support hose

5. Ankle bracelets and corn pads

6. Speedo's and cellulite

7. A belly button ring and a gall bladder surgery scar

8. Unbuttoned disco shirts and a heart monitor

9. Midriff shirts and a midriff bulge

10. Bikinis and liver spots

11. Short shorts and varicose veins

12. In-line skates and a walker

And the ultimate "bad taste" in fashion for the "older population"...

13. Pierced nipples that hang below the waist

Please keep these basic guidelines foremost in your mind when you shop.

Bubba


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*oops..*

 got all the way to bottom of page........Looks like I just made # 1 on Shayne's list.............LOL

Hope you are feeling better........


----------



## DKR

Look what I found on page two.

Len 
Patrick
Russ

Which one of you is supposed to be on duty.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

DKR said:


> Look what I found on page two.


Well aren't you F-ing special!

shayne


----------



## DKR

Shayne Mehringer said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found on page two.
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you F-ing special!
> 
> shayne
Click to expand...

Help me out here people was this a compliment? :twisted:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found on page two.
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you F-ing special!
> 
> shayne
Click to expand...


Shayne, may I refer you to this thread: :lol: 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11323


----------



## Len

Shayne Mehringer said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I found on page two.
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you F-ing special!
> 
> shayne
Click to expand...

I'm sure Shayne was just a bit pressed for time and therefore unable to completely type the intended term... :? No, that's not going to work. 


Probably just a horrible typing error gone terribly awry?

Oh well, I tried...

Len


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> 12. In-line skates and a walker


Uh-oh.

Somebody warn Miriam! :shock: 

Lisa - still thinks M's walker needs a hemi


----------



## Steve Amrein

I think we need to improve the postings on this thread. No offense to those keeping it alive and at the top.

Shayne are you up having insults to your method of dressing? I think everyone is feeling guilty given your cuurent state of health. I do miss the pictures and witty? comments. :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Steve Amrein said:


> I think everyone is feeling guilty given your cuurent state of health.



I don't feel guilty for kicking Shayne when he is down....who are you talking about Steve? :wink:


----------



## Steve Amrein

My only concern is all that free time he has to seek revenge.


----------



## meleagris

What a great thread this has been--poor Shayne. Although it looks like Shayne is the major contributor to this thread. Here is the rundown of the major contributors (10+ posts on this thread):

*Shayne Mehringer 91 posts*
Patrick Johndrow 53
Lisa Van Loo 39
Achiro 36
Meleagris 32
Cat Squirrel 21
KJB 20
Steve Amrein 19
Ed Aycock 18
Fetchitgold 17
Jerry 17
Jet4613 12
DKR 11
________
Fix Ps3


----------



## john fallon

Reminds me of the _Rocky Horror Picture Show_ With Shayne playing the lead :wink:
That $h!t is still playing somewhere :roll: 
john


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Meleagris said:


> What a great thread this has been--poor Shayne. Although it looks like Shayne is the major contributor to this thread. Here is the rundown of the major contributors (10+ posts on this thread):
> 
> *Shayne Mehringer 91 posts*
> Patrick Johndrow 53
> Lisa Van Loo 39
> Achiro 36
> Meleagris 32
> Cat Squirrel 21
> KJB 20
> Steve Amrein 19
> Ed Aycock 18
> Fetchitgold 17
> Jerry 17
> Jet4613 12
> DKR 11



make that 54...


Hey John...Now where did we get the original picture that started this thread? :?:


----------



## meleagris

From ME!!!!!!    

John

33 for me
________
Shaved Pussy Cams


----------



## Polock

bump


----------



## Polock

bump


----------



## Polock

bump


----------



## Polock

bump


----------



## Polock

bump........how's that ARKIE Boy................


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Polock said:


> bump........how's that ARKIE Boy................


Quit trying to take heat off yourself for that glove crap! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Shayne


----------



## Polock

Bump............you know I don't give a good crap what the he!! is said, I judge the way I see fit and that's it.........................since when do HT handlers need to look like Michael Jackson anyway, he's never in camo,........still haven't figured out what cast represents grabin' yer crouch.............maybe a come in signal.......toot-toot, toot-toot works with most dawgs......dawg to the line........................


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I think we should add John and Tina's posts together. Same household rule should apply. I just don't want to be 3rd on that list (2nd really, Shayne doesn't count!).

That makes an even 40 for me.

Lisa - thinks if we are down to counting posts, this thread is just about toast. :roll:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Hey Polock it looks like your just padding your #s 

BTW :lol: 20


----------



## Polock

Thanks Steve, you're on to me!
Just tryin' to have some fun with Shayne.......................


----------



## Steve Amrein

Polocks gone just keeping near the top. Maybe losing steam.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Steve Amrein said:


> Polocks gone just keeping near the top. Maybe losing steam.


Now way...just it is just getting it's second wind.


----------



## Steve Amrein

Sounds like Shayne is pretty PO ed 
Now I hope he get all serious..........yeah riiight


----------



## Steve Amrein

WTF gone one day and look what i found on page 2 

BUMP


----------



## Miriam Wade

Come back Shayne!! RTF is like a lil' ol' ladies afternoon social withoutcha!!  
M


----------



## MelissaM

This was way too far down on the page!! 

MelissaL ... glad Shayne is back!


----------



## Kurt-MO

Can't stand to see it losing steam...

:roll: :roll: :roll: 

Kurt


----------



## Kurt-MO

No sir, you're wrong this time Shayne 'O. It ain't gonna go away!!!

Kurt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JET4

We hadn't had a picture in a while....here ya go Shayne








Way to be a rebel with your Bush sticker


----------



## Ozpa

Jet,

I've seen some pretty offensive stuff posted about Shayne on the RTF, most of which, if not all of which, he deserved.

This, however, goes beyond the bounds of human decency.

Shame on you!

Todd


----------



## JET4

Ozpa said:


> Jet,
> 
> I've seen some pretty offensive stuff posted about Shayne on the RTF, most of which, if not all of which, he deserved.
> 
> This, however, goes beyond the bounds of human decency.
> 
> Shame on you!
> 
> Todd


Oh Todd...it's all in good fun. Sorry to offend you (not really) but "beyond the bounds of human decency" :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: Perhaps if I had pasted Shayne's head to Hitler's body, or maybe pasted a turban on his head and called him Shanye Bin Laden but come on....

Get over it

Shayne, if I have a offended you I will immediately delete this post (or you can)

:roll: 

JET


----------



## Ozpa

Jet....

Post him handling a "labradoodle", or getting caught in a compromising position with Richard Simons and the cast of "Kids in the Hall"...but don't slap him in a photo with Kerry...its just too much...

BTW, wouldn't be surprised if W. didn't have the SS look into just how Shayne got ahold of a Bush/Cheney sticker...those Texans don't take well to defectors that run to Arkansas...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jet4613 said:


> We hadn't had a picture in a while....here ya go Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to be a rebel with your Bush sticker


That is the meanest thing anyone has ever done/said to me on here.

Shayne - would pimpslap Kerry if i got that close to him


----------



## JET4

Ozpa said:


> Jet....
> 
> Post him handling a "labradoodle", or getting caught in a compromising position with Richard Simons and the cast of "Kids in the Hall"...but don't slap him in a photo with Kerry...its just too much...
> 
> BTW, wouldn't be surprised if W. didn't have the SS look into just how Shayne got ahold of a Bush/Cheney sticker...those Texans don't take well to defectors that run to Arkansas...


Here ya go Todd....maybe you and I can both appreciate this one.










JET


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Jet4613 said:


> Ozpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jet....
> 
> Post him handling a "labradoodle", or getting caught in a compromising position with Richard Simons and the cast of "Kids in the Hall"...but don't slap him in a photo with Kerry...its just too much...
> 
> BTW, wouldn't be surprised if W. didn't have the SS look into just how Shayne got ahold of a Bush/Cheney sticker...those Texans don't take well to defectors that run to Arkansas...
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Todd....maybe you and I can both appreciate this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JET
Click to expand...

Ok, that is the most diversity I have seen in a long time. :lol: 

How is that for PC Chris?!


----------



## Steve Bean

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blklab

Is there really any topic to this thread? :shock: 

Or are we just helping our post counts :wink:


----------



## JET4

Blklab said:


> Is there really any topic to this thread? :shock:
> 
> Or are we just helping our post counts :wink:


I don't even remember what this thread is about :shock: 

JET


----------



## KJB

This thread is the ultimate homage to Shayne. 

Posters identify themselves as Shayne's "flunkies" or "yes men/yes women" :wink: 

It's primary purpose is to 1 - amuse the flunkies.... but also to annoy and tickle Shayne.

Like dust bunnies and casserole leftovers, it has taken on a life of it's own.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

KJB said:


> Posters identify themselves as Shayne's "flunkies" or "yes men/yes women" :wink:


I'll never "identify" myself as a Shayne "flunkie or "yes woman"... hehehehe

But I do admit to being amused :wink: 

Just can't believe that someone, not gonna mention any names, would have the audacity to post a picture of Shayne with Kerry. (Does this keep me off of your "list", Shayne?)

Vicky


----------



## KJB

Vicky Trainor said:


> Just can't believe that someone, not gonna mention any names, would have the audacity to post a picture of Shayne with Kerry. (Does this keep me off of your "list", Shayne?)
> 
> Vicky


HA! Caught ya red-handed, cozying up to Shayne  :lol: 

(for those who are wondering where the heck the "flunky"/yes 'man thing came from, ya gotta wade through the Centennial thread I think it was)


----------



## Vicky Trainor

KJBHA said:


> Caught ya red-handed, cozying up to Shayne  :lol:


neener, neener  

Who??????? Me????????

 

Vicky


----------



## JET4

So that all of the people who got in such a tizzy about my previous picture I offer you a picture that was taken a few days before the one of Shayne posing with Kerry. 










JET--equal opportunity offender


----------



## Kurt-MO

Now that's just too much!! I danged near fell over when I saw that pic of Shayne, swishing down the walk at the White House.

Although, I can see that conversation taking place just about like that, although it would be in Texas and GW would have a cold beer too.....

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Kurt


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

KJB said:



> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't believe that someone, not gonna mention any names, would have the audacity to post a picture of Shayne with Kerry. (Does this keep me off of your "list", Shayne?)
> 
> Vicky
> 
> 
> 
> HA! Caught ya red-handed, cozying up to Shayne  :lol:
Click to expand...

That is really sad Vicky...what are you thinking?


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Patrick Johndrow said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just can't believe that someone, not gonna mention any names, would have the audacity to post a picture of Shayne with Kerry. (Does this keep me off of your "list", Shayne?)
> 
> Vicky
> 
> 
> 
> HA! Caught ya red-handed, cozying up to Shayne  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is really sad Vicky...what are you thinking?
Click to expand...

Geez Patrick......guess I wasn't "thinking"!!!! 

Vicky


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Posters identify themselves as Shayne's "flunkies" or "yes men/yes women"


I prefer the term "bobble head" myself.

Which reminds me, can someone point ouit to Mr. Atkinson that we definitely need a bobble-head smiley on here?

Lisa


----------



## KJB

I've noticed that Achiro and JET often have emoticons not available on the offical list. Can one of you 'splain to the rest of us bobble-heads how to do that?


----------



## meleagris

Very close to 40 pages...

John
________
DOUBLE EAGLE M82 AIRSOFT ELECTRIC


----------



## Len

Yes, very, very close :lol: 

And getting closer........

Len


----------



## Blklab

Getting closer by the minute!


----------



## meleagris

Shayne should post so he could be the one to make 40 turn over---

Come on Shayne.

John
________
Lovely Wendie99


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Forget the page count!

WHERE"S THE DARNED BOBBLE-HEAD EMOTICONS????

Lisa :?


----------



## JET4

KJB said:


> I've noticed that Achiro and JET often have emoticons not available on the offical list. Can one of you 'splain to the rest of us bobble-heads how to do that?


Should I give up my secret?.......ahhhh why not. I use http://www2.netdoor.com/~duckmen/smiles/ . Russ may be nice and give us some other sites.

click on the one you want, copy the URL and paste it into your message. Highlight the link and hit the IMG button. 

But be careful of what you use---------->









JET


----------



## KJB

Lemme see if this works....










Yep it works. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Bobble-head mission accomplished.

Now if Shayne luvz me, he will show me how to make it my avatar, movement and all.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Bobble-head mission accomplished.
> 
> Now if Shayne luvz me, he will show me how to make it my avatar, movement and all.
> 
> Lisa


Just change your avatar to point that the URL of the emoticon. It will be really small though.

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

...or, I could use this one. Appropriately titled "groupies".

Lisa


----------



## meleagris

It's just not fair--Lisa got 40!!!

John
________
RAM (DISAMBIGUATION)


----------



## Steve Amrein

Shayne you know they will use it against you :twisted:


----------



## meleagris

There you go Kevin---









________
LovelyWendie99


----------



## AmiableLabs

Meleagris said:


> There you go Kevin---


Thanks, but you know it really is for Shayne, not me. :wink:


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

look what I found on bottom of page...........LOL


----------



## Pasquatch

Sorry, I just felt compelled to do this..


----------



## Miriam Wade

Pasquatch said:


> Sorry, I just felt compelled to do this..



Either I've had too much wine or that's really funny! :shock: 
M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> Either I've had too much wine or that's really funny! :shock:
> M


You prolly have had to much wine... but it is pretty funny. A lot better than that stupid RTF Sh!t Truck picture. :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

I am just waiting for the picture with Shayne on top of the World Trade Center.


----------



## Bubba

Dang, this almost slipped off the bottom of the page. Chris can we make this thread a sticky?


Bubba

Always trying to help out in the worst way.


----------



## kjrice

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Bubba said:


> Dang, this almost slipped off the bottom of the page. Chris can we make this thread a sticky?
> 
> 
> Bubba
> 
> Always trying to help out in the worst way.


Atkinson might can make it a sticky, and i can un-sticky it just as fast!!! hehehe

Shayne


----------



## JusticeDog

Pasquatch said:


> Sorry, I just felt compelled to do this..


Oh, I love this...... can you give me lessons so I can make fun of Shayne, too?


----------



## Kurt-MO

But ya can't keep it from rolling to the top once or twice a day... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

What is the record for the longest post on RTF?


----------



## Len

I know this must be the longest one dedicated to abusing a moderator!


----------



## achiro

Geez, this one has taken on some life again!
Like a BIG PARTY!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Now, those are some groupies, Russ.

Or are they flunkies? Yes men/women? Bobble-heads?

I can't tell.

Lisa


----------



## achiro




----------



## Andy Carlson

HAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Len! what was this doing on the second page?! :evil:


----------



## achiro




----------



## achiro

Here ya go LVL, I'll keep looking


----------



## Len

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Len! what was this doing on the second page?! :evil:


My bad, I was over in Shreveport for training from 4- till around 8:30; nice catch though!

Len


----------



## Kurt-MO

WOW!!!

Caught this at the very bottom of page 1. Almost slipped to 2.

Are we slacking or what???? :roll: :roll: 

Kurt


----------



## Steve Amrein

Bump


Bottom of page :shock:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Crew, I am going to be out of pocket for the rest of the month so I expect you all to keep this thread alive while I am gone.


----------



## Howard N

> I am going to be out of pocket for the rest of the month


Have fun fishing. Leave the bears alone, bring skeeter dope.


----------



## MelissaM

Found this on Page 2 :shock:


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Yep MelissaL.......I "put" it there 

Was online earlier today, saw that this thread was at the very bottom of the page and just needed one new thread started to push it to the second page........so I started the "Where will our sport be" thread.

Had figured it would be Otey that would "resurrect" this thread back to page one  Hadn't figured on someone with only 26 posts would have brought it back to the first page. 

Oh well....

I tried :wink: 

Vicky


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*this thread.......*

 Vicki, I am waiting to get this thread to the 50th page..................LOL. Shame so many folks here don't LIKE Shayne........JUST KIDDING ...........Shayne.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Why won't this dam thread just DIE??!!??? :shock: 

Oh. 

I get it.  

Lisa


----------



## Len

Thanks to Gerard for posting about "Art's swishy moderator thread"; almost slipped off. 


Len


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Think Art can get 42 pages with his thread?

Enquiring minds want to know!

Lisa


----------



## FOM

Ummm....figured I'd get in on this...found it on page 2!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I'm almost _positive_ Shayne slipped Ed a few bucks to expedite the publishing of Honcho Part 2 in order to distract our attention.

Lisa - thinks that is probably the longest sentence posted here today


----------



## Steve Amrein

I wonder if we should do a poll as to how many times a day this thread gets looked at and who has the most amount of posts. Or is this kept alive by those of us who should get a life and move onto more important issues like what color gloves to wear depending on the season.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> Or is this kept alive by those of us who should get a life and move onto more important issues like what color gloves to wear depending on the season.


Motion seconded! :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Kurt-MO

Reasonable motion, justly considered and easily


*DENIED!!*


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> more important issues like what color gloves to wear depending on the season.


Look at my avatar to see what Shayne thinks about gloves.

 

Lisa


----------



## Steve Amrein

So you are saying the gloves need to match the tights. :wink: 
Whats that in his belt?
Never saw a pirate from Arkansas before.
Maybe one of the lost boys from Peter Pan


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I'm not sure how Polock would judge this attire.

Lisa


----------



## achiro

Lisa Van Loo said:


> more important issues like what color gloves to wear depending on the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my avatar to see what Shayne thinks about gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Dressing in all green like that, he must have separated himself from his "friends"


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

No, no, Russ! 

_Your_ picture is his FT getup. _My_ picture is his idea of appropriate HT gear. Totally different games.

Still not sure how Polock would judge the white hat and glove (just ONE glove Russ).

Lisa


----------



## Steve Amrein

Kinda looks like the guy that never made it with the village people


----------



## Steve Amrein

1 from bottom pg1 :shock:


----------



## Kurt-MO

Thanks for keepin an eye on it Steve!!
:lol:


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

OOPS just 2 from the bottom........How are you doing Shayne? feeling any better?.........Hope so...


----------



## Steve Amrein

Bump to the top before we leave for the day


----------



## Kurt-MO

Too close to the bottom!!

Who luvs ya Shayne'O?

Kurt


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Kurt-MO said:


> Too close to the bottom!!
> 
> Who luvs ya Shayne'O?
> 
> Kurt


I was actually watching it today... the forum has been slow, so i figured no one would notice it slip to Page 2.

Shayne


----------



## Kurt-MO

Wow, 4 months of picking on Shayne.

Who thinks we ought to let it die?

Think he's lived out his sentence?


----------



## DKR

Kurt-MO said:


> Wow, 4 months of picking on Shayne.
> 
> Who thinks we ought to let it die?
> 
> Think he's lived out his sentence?


Oh! It did die then Lisa breathed life back into it and it has been going and going and going.

Lisa must have special breath.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

BUMP


----------



## Steve Amrein

BUMP :lol:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Oh, hey!

This was a good idea. 

Forget all the differences between US and UK. We can all get our digs in on Shayne, regardless of whether we spell humor (humour) with one U or two.

Lisa


----------



## EdA

my turn to BUMP


----------



## achiro

Ed Aycock said:


> my turn to BUMP


HAHAHAHA, somehow coming from ED makes it even funnier!


----------



## EdA

I can feel it, we're gonna make 50 pages :roll:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Easy as cake


----------



## Latisha

Who wants to start a pool on who makes the 50th page and when?

My money's on Achiro. He seems to have the most GDG time on his hands.  He will roll to 50 pages on Sept 7th. (My lucky day)


Latisha


----------



## achiro

caliber said:


> Who wants to start a pool on who makes the 50th page and when?
> 
> My money's on Achiro. He seems to have the most GDG time on his hands.  He will roll to 50 pages on Sept 7th. (My lucky day)
> 
> 
> Latisha


I don't know, a big holiday weekend just efore that and MY BIRTHDAY IS SEPTEMBER 6TH!!!!  I think its gonna be a little longer than that before we get there.


----------



## Kurt-MO

You just never know how long it will take.

If

You 

Keep 

Plenty 

of 

Space 

in

it
:roll: 
:roll: 
:roll: 
:roll:


----------



## MelissaM

Just trying to help get our *Shrine to the Fancy One *up to 50 pages!! :lol:

MelissaL


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

MelissaL said:


> Just trying to help get our *Shrine to the Fancy One *up to 50 pages!! :lol:
> 
> MelissaL


I dig it that chicks have a shrine for me... but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol:Shayne


yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:


----------



## KJB

Ed Aycock said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol:Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh man, I just spit diet coke all over this computer! Thankfully it isn't mine! :lol:


----------



## Len

Ed Aycock said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol:Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: 

I think you've been Punk'd!

Len


----------



## achiro

Len said:


> Ed Aycock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol:Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think you've been Punk'd!
> 
> Len
Click to expand...

Crap, I can't even come up with a response to that one! :shock: 
The best I can do is that bailey was spooning me and he was in between us the whole time...wait that doesn't sound right either!


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

Ed Aycock said:


> yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:


Dr. Ed is da man!!!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> bailey was spooning me and he was in between us the whole time...wait that doesn't sound right either!


Yeah, 'cause we know all _about_ Bailey! :twisted: 

Lisa - if Russ starts talkin' about Shayne's "beaver", I am outta here!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ed Aycock said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol:Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that is the worst i've ever been busted. Harsh, very very harsh.  

Shayne


----------



## Len

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Ed Aycock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol:Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is the worst i've ever been busted. Harsh, very very harsh.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

I'm very, very impressed with Dr. Ed. He came out of the woodwork and scored a first round KO :grab: !


----------



## achiro

Len said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Aycock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i worry about the man-crush that Kurt, Russ, and Patrick seem to have. :lol:Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but Russ is the only one you've slept with :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is the worst i've ever been busted. Harsh, very very harsh.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very, very impressed with Dr. Ed. He came out of the woodwork and scored a first round KO :grab: !
Click to expand...

Yep, outa nowhere!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Yep, outa nowhere!


Didn't someone say earlier that South Dakota was "nowhere"?

I thought Ed was in Texas!

Maybe SD pheasant season opened early?

Lisa - seeking enlightenment


----------



## Len

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Lisa - seeking enlightenment


 :silly: 
Try some LSD :smilecolros:


----------



## EdA

Oops, it's slipping down the page :shock:

50 pages or bust


----------



## dixidawg

> 50 pages or bust



You guys have low ambitions. This thing has only been going for 4 months. I say 100 pages by Christmas!


----------



## EdA

dixidawg said:


> 50 pages or bust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have low ambitions. This thing has only been going for 4 months. I say 100 pages by Christmas!
Click to expand...

we're just goal oriented, first we reach 50, then we go for double


----------



## rjouben

here's another goal ... 1000 posts to this thread by the new year!


----------



## EdA

rjouben said:


> here's another goal ... 1000 posts to this thread by the new year!


I like it, what's the current total???????


----------



## rjouben

667 counting this one


----------



## EdA

rjouben said:


> 667 counting this one


make it 668 8)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Ed Aycock said:


> rjouben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 667 counting this one
> 
> 
> 
> make it 668 8)
Click to expand...


669!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

670  I think we can do it.....................


----------



## Andy Carlson

I like to think of myself as a team player ..... 671  

Andy


----------



## achiro

Someone needs to get 'hold of someone in CO and have them take pics for new material. :lol:


----------



## Vicky Trainor

achiro said:


> Someone needs to get 'hold of someone in CO and have them take pics for new material. :lol:


NEW material is definitely needed!!!

Vicky
- also a "team player" 673 :wink:


----------



## AChandler

How can someone pass up on being part of history. 674


----------



## Steve Amrein

I would like to see some new stuff as well. Not wanting to be a lemming675


----------



## Uncle Bill

I've never been one to 'pile on', but what the hey!!! If it's good enough for Ed, who am I to decline? :roll: 

Sorry old judging partner. I didn't want you to think I'd forgotten about you and your pain and misery wearing that truss. :wink: 

UB


----------



## Latisha

And Achiro thought we'd never hit 50 pages by Labor Day. Ahhh... the power of GDG. 

Hate to break out the math on ya, but this is post 678 (677 replies plus original). :twisted: 

Latisha


----------



## Bubba

Lookee what I found WAAAAYYYYY down the page.

Over the net and back to Texas. 

Bubba

Thinking Shayne is somehow involved in the Volvo picture.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Bubba;

Have I mentioned lately how disturbing your avatar is?

Lisa


----------



## EdA

I'm going out of town for the weekend......

sure don't want this to get lost in all the gobbledygook

681 8)


----------



## Len

682


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Just checking to see if this will start another page 

683

Vicky
-who really hopes that somebody in CO gets us some new "ammo" :wink:


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Shucks  It didn't start a new page.

684

Vicky


----------



## Polock

Nope......................


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

How long is this thread going to run? :?


----------



## Scott Adams

I want to wade in as the 1000 th post.
DOH!
Never mind.


----------



## meleagris

688 for me.

I hadn't participated in a while and figured I should  

John
________
ASIAN PETITE


----------



## DKR

[quote="Shayne Mehringer" HERE... THIS is me....before I moved to Arkansas]








[/quote]

and me after I had been there a few months









I think ShaYne likes Arkansas! :shock:


----------



## Anthony Heath

> Nope......................


Maybe now?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Ok, I'll help....

"Are we there yet, Daddy?" 

It's not the destination that is important, its the trip......


----------



## DKR

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> It's not the destination that is important, its the trip......


and what a trip it's been.


----------



## WingshooterMN

Is this what you do when you are bored at work?
Because that's what I am...


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

DKR see the family resemblence in our avatars?


----------



## EdA

tag, you're it....695


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

696


----------



## Steve Amrein

Any swishey pics from CO. yet?


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Nope...haven't seen any new pics yet;

nor have I seen nor heard anything from Shayne or Miriam!!!!!!!!!!!

:shock: :shock: 

Vicky


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Vicky Trainor said:


> Nope...haven't seen any new pics yet;
> 
> nor have I seen nor heard anything from Shayne or Miriam!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :shock: :shock:
> 
> Vicky



Why did you let the two of those run around together Vicky? You know nothing good can come from it. :wink:


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Why did you let the two of those run around together Vicky? You know nothing good can come from it. :wink:


Well, it wasn't my idea!!!! Come to think of it......they didn't even invite me to tag along 

:roll: 

Vicky
- who thinks it's probably LVL's fault :wink:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Vicky Trainor said:


> Vicky
> - who thinks it's probably LVL's fault :wink:


You?re right....she is an instigator of mayhem and civil unrest.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Hey.....wait a minute!!! Come to think of it.....when was the last time LVL posted on RTF???????? Did she skip out and go to CO too??????

Vicky


----------



## KJB

It's nearly 10 pm - does anyone know where our Shayne and Miriam are?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> It's nearly 10 pm - does anyone know where our Shayne and Miriam are?


I got home about 2am this morning. Alive and well. Miriam and i even went to the airport together -* I DROVE THIS TIME!*

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> *I DROVE THIS TIME!*


Bwaaak! Bwaaaaak! Bwaaaaaaak!

Lisa - instigator of all things mayhem-like


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> *I DROVE THIS TIME!*
> 
> 
> 
> Bwaaak! Bwaaaaak! Bwaaaaaaak!
> 
> Lisa - instigator of all things mahem-like
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you be at a feminist meeting or something? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

Did you have the Shayne cam with you?


----------



## Steve Amrein

BTW Shayne you missed some aa umm err.... lively discussion on friday

LVL not the only instigator


----------



## achiro

Steve Amrein said:


> BTW Shayne you missed some aa umm err.... lively discussion on friday
> 
> LVL not the only instigator


I know what you're thinking Shayne...but I had nothing to do with it. :lilangel:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> BTW Shayne you missed some aa umm err.... lively discussion on friday
> 
> LVL not the only instigator


Was it the stuff about chicks being bad drivers??????? I saw it.

Shayne - thinkin everyone knows chicks are sucky drivers. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Shouldn't you be at a feminist meeting or something?


No, the "Feminazi" meetings conflict with my "Bad Spellers Anonymous" meetings.

Lisa - did I spell "anonymous" right?


----------



## Steve Amrein

prolly skipped skool the day they tawt spelling :lol:


----------



## DKR

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> DKR see the family resemblence in our avatars?


Haha look at grandma she's beautiful. 
Raider's at Jeff Chesnuts now we'll be running him this fall in HRC hoping to put a HR title on him. He's pretty hard headed, I think he gets that from the sires side.

I also picked up another pup from Bart this summer who is out of Jazz and Reverend Reggie. We'll run him this fall in started. He has lots of drive but is also a real sweet even tempered pup.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

I wondered how that new pup was doing. Jazz is such a sweet dog, but full of it at the same time. She is supposed to be getting her HRCH soon. I think I remember that she just lacks 1 more finished pass.

We have a brother to Jazz, Jive, Jr. made it to the 5th series at the Grand last spring. He'll be working on getting some more master passes this fall.

Unfortunately we won't be at Big D this year. We are judging at Rose Country and this year it is the same weekend.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

THREAD HIJACK ATTEMPT ALERT!!!!

Looks like DKR and Lady Duck Hunter are trying to hijack this thread into something "meaningful" and dog related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wink: 

Vicky


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Vicky Trainor said:


> THREAD HIJACK ATTEMPT ALERT!!!!
> 
> Looks like DKR and Lady Duck Hunter are trying to hijack this thread into something "meaningful" and dog related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Vicky


Now that aint right....what are you guys thinking?! :shock:


----------



## achiro

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> THREAD HIJACK ATTEMPT ALERT!!!!
> 
> Looks like DKR and Lady Duck Hunter are trying to hijack this thread into something "meaningful" and dog related!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Vicky
> 
> 
> 
> Now that aint right....what are you guys thinking?! :shock:
Click to expand...

No kidding, go somewhere that is ok with that type of thing!


----------



## Margo Ellis

Really ladies lets hijack this thing to justify its huge bandwidth it is taking up. 8) 

Dogs people lets get back to dogs on this one!! 

Shayne couldn't possibly be that great that he justifies almost 50 pages of garbage! :twisted: 

Margo
Thinking it is high time this thread went bye bye.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> Really ladies lets hijack this thing to justify its huge bandwidth it is taking up. 8)
> 
> Dogs people lets get back to dogs on this one!!
> 
> Shayne couldn't possibly be that great that he justifies almost 50 pages of garbage! :twisted:
> 
> Margo
> Thinking it is high time this thread went bye bye.


Margo... be careful about hanging around in this thread. You never know when someone might mix in some beaver talk.  

This thread reserves the right to talk smack about chicks and beavers - and the issues associated wherein.

Shayne


----------



## Margo Ellis

> Margo... be careful about hanging around in this thread. You never know when someone might mix in some beaver talk.
> 
> This thread reserves the right to talk smack about chicks and beavers - and the issues associated wherein.



Shayne, I don't think so , if you will look Mr. Bora realize the error of his ways, maybe you should too :wink: just sayin

Margo


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> Margo... be careful about hanging around in this thread. You never know when someone might mix in some beaver talk.
> 
> This thread reserves the right to talk smack about chicks and beavers - and the issues associated wherein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne, I don't think so , if you will look Mr. Bora realize the error of his ways, maybe you should too :wink: just sayin
> 
> Margo
Click to expand...


Just because Bora is a wuss, doesn't mean i can't talk Beaver in my swishy thread. You never know when i'm gonna swish out on some beaver. You don't want to be a casualty. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just sayin'

Shayne


----------



## Margo Ellis

Is that a weak theat Mr FANCY moderator? The women on RTF are truely sick of the way most posts end up going here, and last I knew we still had a say in what we like and dislike. 

As to your experience the fur bearing animals..... Well only you know and truely are the only to care for that matter.

The beaver issue is old try a new approach at offending me if you feel that is truely where you want to spend your time. I don't think you fall under that catagory though. 8) 

Margo

P.S. I don't think Ken is a wuss.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> The women on RTF are truely sick of the way most posts end up going here, and last I knew we still had a say in what we like and dislike.


Does that mean that the chicks here don't like me any more?   



Margo Ellis said:


> As to your experience the fur bearing animals.....


Are gerbals fur bearing? :shock: 

Shayne


----------



## Margo Ellis

I don't know if they don't like you anymore, does that really matter to you???

As for gerbals :shock: don't know and don't really care buddy.

Lets get back to dogs, that is something that you almost to appear to know something about.

Margo


----------



## Bubba

> Are gerbals fur bearing?



ALLLLLLLLRRRIIIIIGGGGGHHHHHHTTTTTTTTYYYYYYY Then.

I knew we would get this thread diverted to Gerbils sooner or later.

Mister Gere where ever you are, this thread is for you

Bubba


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Margo Ellis said:


> Lets get back to dogs, that is something that you almost to appear to know something about.
> 
> Margo


I know a lot more about beaver. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA oh damn that cracked me up... to early in the morning to laugh that hard.

I'm going to get ready for work.

Shayne


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Hey Shayne,

Well, I won't speak for Ms Ellis, but I bet most of the RTFettes still like you.

This is YOUR THREAD. If someone doesn't like the contents, they don't have to click on it to read it.

Vicky
- who still hasn't figured out why somebody was upset about Ken's beaver story. Maybe I didn't have my mind in the gutter and I read it as a true animal hunting story


----------



## Len

Vicky Trainor said:


> This is YOUR THREAD. If someone doesn't like the contents, they don't have to click on it to read it.
> 
> Vicky


Amen!


----------



## KJB

Len said:


> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is YOUR THREAD.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!
Click to expand...

Well, in the spirit of inclusiveness inspired by election year insanity, I think this should be "our" thread.....There are not 2 RTF's. We are all united in our love of the dogs...it's all about the dogs...and other animals...
GROUP HUG!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba

Ahhh dang,

Just had this steered over to Gerbils and then POOF.......went all Hallmarky on me. OH WELL, guess I'll go see what Ted has to say, sure hope he is able to keep that thread alive.

Bubba


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Just remember, YOU brought up the subject of gerbils...










Lisa


----------



## Margo Ellis

> Vicky
> - who still hasn't figured out why somebody was upset about Ken's beaver story. Maybe I didn't have my mind in the gutter and I read it as a true animal hunting story


Maybe if your name had been all over that story you might have felt differently. I took offense and that is the end of it. 

And you are right if I don't like the content of a thread I don't have to click on it, but with all problems Chris is having with bandwidth I would think our threads about dog training would be more constructive than 50 pages of Shayne looking gay. JMHO.


----------



## achiro

Margo Ellis said:


> Shayne looking gay. JMHO.


 :shock:


----------



## KJB

achiro said:


> Margo Ellis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne looking gay. JMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

Bwhahahaha! 

Margo - if Chris gets tired of this thread, he has the option of deleting it, since it is his site and he pays for it. It amuses us, and as long as it continues to do so, it will live on. 

Since you brought it back up, I'll submit my opinion - you started that thread, Ken took it over the top - yall shoulda hashed that out in private. Like Vicky, I didn't think it was that bad, but then, I've lived in a male dominated field (wildlife biology) my entire adult life so I don't offended easily, and when I do, I deal with that person swiftly, definitively, and preferably in private. 
JMHO,
Tina


----------



## Margo Ellis

Tina 
You see I didn't bring it back up. And I really don't care what other people opinons are on this, they are not me. I did deal with it in private and that is all I will say on it. 

As for this thread you are correct Chris will pull it if he feels it is worthy of being taken off. As you will note up until this a.m. I hadn't posted on it as I would like to see it go away, it was funny to start with but like a joke you have heard a hundred times it is losing something everytime someone feels the need to rescue it from the second page. 

And truely it has lost the effect of upsetting Shayne with it's Swishy pictures. So as of this post I will no longer be one of those people keeping this stupid thread alive by posting on it. 

Margo


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Margo Ellis said:


> 50 pages of Shayne looking gay. JMHO.


Now just stop and really think about that Margo! 50 pages about Shayne looking Metro-sexual and not one complaint from him. One paragraph about the decline of fur prices and you are in an uproar. What does that tell me. Shayne is a little more secure in his masculinity than some give him credit for and you take offence way to easily. Now like I said I did not intend to offend you at all BUT take some responsibility for your own thread and basically just grow up. Remember you used to end your posts with "train, don't complain"? Well you be doin' lots of complaining!!!!
Ken Bora


----------



## KJB

Margo Ellis said:


> So as of this post I will no longer be one of those people keeping this stupid thread alive by posting on it.
> 
> Margo


Well, that's a relief! :lol:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Margo Ellis said:


> Tina I did deal with it in private and that is all I will say on it.
> 
> Margo


That is not true, Margo did not contact me at all in private
Ken Bora


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Vicky Trainor said:


> Vicky
> - who still hasn't figured out why somebody was upset about Ken's beaver story. Maybe I didn't have my mind in the gutter and I read it as a true animal hunting story


Thank You Vicky!!!!
This is a lot like the double standard about the "N" word. A young African-American male will use the "N" word at length. It will be in music, art work and casual speech. Yet if anyone else uses the "N" word in the presents of the young man in question he will "pop a cap in your ass with his 9" So, I am unable to reference any aquatic rodents in earshot of any RTF "Ladies" yet a thread that originally started two months ago about Shayne not looking like the Logger/Construction worker type. But instead something a little softer is fine. Hypocrisy has reared it's ugly head here! Pure Beaver hypocrisy!!!!

Ken Bora


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Yall quit muckin up my swishy thread. 

I can't believe Margo's bitching put it over the 50 page mark. HAHAHAHA

Shayne


----------



## achiro

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Yall quit muckin up my swishy thread.
> 
> I can't believe Margo's bitching put it over the 50 page mark. HAHAHAHA
> 
> Shayne


I was thinking it! 
Margo, do you really think Shayne looks gay? :lol:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Yall quit muckin up my swishy thread.


No kidding! All the fuss distracted Shayne from commenting about my picture of Lemmiwinks.

Lisa


----------



## KJB

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Yall quit muckin up my swishy thread.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding! All the fuss distracted Shayne from commenting about my picture of Lemmiwinks.
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Dunno about Shayne, but it got that awful Lemmiwinks song stuck in my head....


----------



## Miriam Wade

> Margo Ellis wrote:
> 50 pages of Shayne looking gay. JMHO.


Ken Bora wrote:



> Now just stop and really think about that Margo! 50 pages about Shayne looking Metro-sexual and not one complaint from him.


Oooo baby oooo you should see Mr. Fancy/Swishy one signal for his birds when he's judging. Quite the wrist action going!

KJB wrote:


> Margo Ellis wrote:
> So as of this post I will no longer be one of those people keeping this stupid thread alive by posting on it.
> 
> Margo
> 
> 
> Well, that's a relief!


       

M
Who thinks it's a wee bit amusing that no one can say beaver, but Margo can say "lookin' gay" :roll:


----------



## KJB

Miriam Wade said:


> Who thinks it's a wee bit amusing that no one can say beaver, but Margo can say "lookin' gay" :roll:


 :lol: Shayne can take it...... :twisted: 

Now that I am the instructor of record for a college class, I must admit I have become a bit more conscious of my rather colorful vocabulary...Thank goodness I am in west Texas, where saying "bull$3!+" didn't ruffle too many feathers! Tomorrow I have to talk about the decline of furbearers during the late 1800's and the example of a wildlife success story is ol' _Castor canadensis_ himself....


----------



## Latisha

And Achiro never thought this thread would hit 50 pages before Labor Day! *HAH!* I _almost_ posted before the end of the month and I would have been ohhhh so close. The power of GDG 

#746

Latisha


----------



## meleagris

Hey Lisa:

Thanks a bunch--I now have that danged song stuck in my head too!!! Truly disturbing!!!!!!

#747
________
DIGITAL VAPORIZER


----------



## Anthony Heath

Thanks to all who have posted on pages 48-50. That is some entertaining scat. Best stuff on the Swishy thread in 30 pages.

Anthony - who can't believe that Margo called Shayne Gay


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Did I tell you guys that I have a dog that's missing a leg?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Chris Atkinson said:


> Did I tell you guys that I have a dog that's missing a leg?



No you didn't....When did that happen?


----------



## Joe S.

Chris Atkinson said:


> Did I tell you guys that I have a dog that's missing a leg?


Chris -

I think I heard something about your dogs missing a leg but still running some tests and doing some hunting? Is this true?

While you're at it, I heard a rumor that *VICKY WORTHINGTON *now posts on RTF? Is this true?

If it's true *VICKY WORTHINGTON *does post on the forum, I'd like to be the first to say *"WELCOME TO RTF, VICKY WORTHINGTON."*

In Search of Truthful Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Len

Chris Atkinson said:


> Did I tell you guys that I have a dog that's missing a leg?


Best thing to do is to trace your steps until you figure out where you left it.

Len


----------



## wutadog

Len said:


> Best thing to do is to trace your steps until you figure out where you left it.



Oh Len....that is so......."LAME"
:wink: 
Dave


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

wutadog said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is to trace your steps until you figure out where you left it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Len....that is so......."LAME"
> :wink:
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hey...Len is a police officer...so he knows how to locate lost items.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Joe S. said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell you guys that I have a dog that's missing a leg?
> 
> 
> 
> Chris -
> 
> I think I heard something about your dogs missing a leg but still running some tests and doing some hunting? Is this true?
> 
> While you're at it, I heard a rumor that *VICKY WORTHINGTON *now posts on RTF? Is this true?
> 
> If it's true *VICKY WORTHINGTON *does post on the forum, I'd like to be the first to say *"WELCOME TO RTF, VICKY WORTHINGTON."*
> 
> In Search of Truthful Regards,
> 
> Joe S.
Click to expand...

Vicky-

So glad to see you post here after watching your dog Petey smack the Derby. Amazing lil' dog!!

To echo Joe:

*Welcome to RTF Vicky Worthington!!*
M


----------



## Pasquatch

This post just won't DIE!!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Hey Pasquatch.....

Do you think you could use that spike and hammer to get the piece of glass out of Shayne's hand????? 

Vicky


----------



## Pasquatch

I am in New York. Send me the hand (Fed ex) , I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

well I miss a few days and come back and this thread has blown by the 50 page mark. UNBELIEVEABLE>........ but so is Shayne....... hahahaha 
Hope you finally get all the aches and pains under control........and the glass out of your hand.....  LOL


----------



## Andy Carlson

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Hope you finally get all the aches and pains under control........and the glass out of your hand.....  LOL



Now you're making it sound like Shayne has a drinkin' problem! :wink: 

Andy - thinkin' this is how rumors get started!! :wink:


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Andy Carlson said:


> [Now you're making it sound like Shayne has a drinkin' problem! :wink:
> 
> Andy - thinkin' this is how rumors get started!! :wink:


What rumor?????? :? Thought that was a given :wink: 

Vicky


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Vicky Trainor said:


> Andy Carlson said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Now you're making it sound like Shayne has a drinkin' problem! :wink:
> 
> Andy - thinkin' this is how rumors get started!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What rumor?????? :? Thought that was a given :wink:
> 
> Vicky
Click to expand...

I know he drinks a lot but when did that become a problem? :wink:


----------



## DKR

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Vicky Trainor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Carlson said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Now you're making it sound like Shayne has a drinkin' problem! :wink:
> 
> Andy - thinkin' this is how rumors get started!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> What rumor?????? :? Thought that was a given :wink:
> 
> Vicky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know he drinks a lot but when did that become a problem? :wink:
Click to expand...

The man has his own rita machine, is in complete touch with his fiminan side (Help Lisa, how do you spell feminine) and is consumed with fur bearing animals. Not to mention he moved from Texas to Arkansas. I think drinking is low on the list of ShaYne's problems.


----------



## Ozpa

Pasquatch said:


> This post just won't DIE!!!!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> I think drinking is low on the list of ShaYne's problems.


I strongly disagree.

Anyone who has to have SURGERY to remove the glass from his hand has a serious, _serious_ problem. 

Lisa


----------



## achiro

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I think drinking is low on the list of ShaYne's problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree.
> 
> Anyone who has to have SURGERY to remove the glass from his hand has a serious, _serious_ problem.
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Problem? Judge for yourself, the hat is different but notice the necklace.


----------



## Steve Amrein

A long time ago my friends and I were having a couple or six beers and ran out at the same time a commercial for alcohol problems. We called and said we had a problem and can they deliver. They were not amused


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think drinking is low on the list of ShaYne's problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree.
> 
> Anyone who has to have SURGERY to remove the glass from his hand has a serious, _serious_ problem.
> 
> Lisa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem? Judge for yourself, the hat is different but notice the necklace.
Click to expand...

I don't remember that.... but that doesn't mean it didn't happen. :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*one from the bottom.......*

 needs to go to the top.........Hi Shayne.............


----------



## Ozpa

If you just made this sticky, nobody would ever post on it again.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ozpa said:


> If you just made this sticky, nobody would ever post on it again.


Or if i just deleted it, it would die a peaceful death!  

Shayne


----------



## Ozpa

Can you imagine what pictures these people would come up with if you deleted this?

Better to just put it at the top....


----------



## Joe S.

Hey...LVL...

Did I post on this thread yet?

Forgetful Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Ozpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you just made this sticky, nobody would ever post on it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if i just deleted it, it would die a peaceful death!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

That's not right Shayne.


----------



## Steve Amrein

Getting close to the bottom. Bumpety bump


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> Getting close to the bottom. Bumpety bump


Are you running under me in a couple weeks????????

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

No Young dog not ready and golden in AA stakes I will be bring beer and I'm judgeing the wc/wcx they would not let use judge together. I woluld have choosen the show me or hooters girls to marshall for us maybe next time. When the internet bus runs me over I want it to be BIG :twisted:


----------



## dmccarty

bump


----------



## captdan

Why doesn't this go away????

Dan


----------



## Andy Carlson

captaindan said:


> Why doesn't this go away????
> 
> Dan


Because people like you Dan have to ask a silly question!! And since we are such a helpful bunch here at RTF you deserved an answer!! :wink: :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Kurt-MO

Haven't been here for awhile, but glad to see this is alive and well.

Kurt-MO


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Shayne*

 How are you doing? Haven't heard any reports lately. How is Chopper doing?.........


----------



## Aussie

http://fun.from.hell.pl/2003-11-24/bubblewrap.swf

Link added for fun. Shayne I hope your hand is all better.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

My hand is all better... got the stitches out yesterday. Scarring should be minimal.

Chopper is doing good. He's got a great personality and he's very affectionate. Should know shortly whether or not he can mark. He's very smart and very stylish. I have high hopes, but if he don't make it he'll always have a place in my house.

Shayne


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*well*

 good to hear the DAWG is doing good. Glad to hear you are too......... :lol:


----------



## Aussie

Got another one for you Shayne. 

Spot the differences game. Take you time and wait. Look very closely with your speakers on. Sorry for the Dutch introduction. 

http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Can't believe this thing is still alive. 



> Scarring should be minimal.


That's too bad. You could show chicks the scar and say you got it in a knife-fight. Chicks dig knife-fight scars. 8) 

Lisa :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bill

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Can't believe this thing is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarring should be minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. You could show chicks the scar and say you got it in a knife-fight. Chicks dig knife-fight scars. 8)
> 
> Lisa :lol:
Click to expand...

Well THAT'S a crock. I recall showing you mine, but you wouldn't show me yours. :roll: 

UB


----------



## Steve Amrein

OK thats it I give up I will not bump this forward again and allow it to die.

Good bye swishy


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Steve Amrein said:


> OK thats it I give up I will not bump this forward again and allow it to die.
> 
> Good bye swishy



Steve

why are you going to let it die?


----------



## Uncle Bill

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK thats it I give up I will not bump this forward again and allow it to die.
> 
> Good bye swishy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> why are you going to let it die?
Click to expand...


Hey PJ,

Loved that reply to Miriam. Oh-Oh, is this the wrong thread to be answering that? 

I mean't to say...Yeh Steve, WHY????

UB


----------



## Steve Amrein

OK I will come back kicking and scre.......... yeah yeah fine I keep at it.

Going to go watch his Swishyness judge this weekend I will bring camera so I can get some fashion tips. hehehe


----------



## Terry Britton

Did someone say they were going to let this go? :shock:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

TerryBritton said:


> Did someone say they were going to let this go? :shock:



No...why would we do that Terry?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I, for one, _refuse_ to respond to this thread any longer, because I'm getting _sick_ of seeing it coming back to life!

:shock: 

Oops. 

Lisa


----------



## AmiableLabs

What Lisa said.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Post a reply on theis thread..............NAWWWWWWWWW never........LOL


----------



## Uncle Bill

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Post a reply on theis thread..............NAWWWWWWWWW never........LOL


SOOOOooo Otey, what happened at that HRC HT you were planning on running. If you made a report I missed it, and as badly as this thread has been hijacked and maligned, it seems like the thread on which to ask.

UB...Ed would have approved. :wink: Better than just a bump. :roll:


----------



## Latisha

I wanna know what happens when we get to 1000 posts. I got an email saying Bill Gates will send me a $1,000,000 dollars. :twisted: 

(799)

Latisha


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Uncle Bill.......*

I did not report anything cause wasn't nothing good to report.....  well a little ...My big ol yeller dawg got a Pass on Saturday and came apart after being brought to the line 3 different times on Sunday. Once because a bird boy got up and hollered he didn't have a bird, 2nd time for lunches showing up and by then he was so high was a lost cause. ..........stuff happens.........


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Igot 800....yeah....


----------



## Miriam Wade

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Igot 800....yeah....


Otey-I don't know which is more sad...
...that you're excited that you got 800 or that I'm reading this & know it! :roll:
M


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

How about the GOOD time..............Miriam


----------



## Miriam Wade

Hey!! First  of the morning, but...
..I'll have you know I've shed a few pounds since that picture! It was\a fun weeken... uh... Saturday!!  
M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I've gained a few pounds. Gyms and broke backs don't mix.  

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> How about the GOOD time..............Miriam



Ok, I recognize some of the people in the picture but not all…Can you help me out?


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> I've gained a few pounds. Gyms and broke backs don't mix.


Start walking. 

I fell on ice 2 1/2 years ago, and fractured 3 vertebrae in my neck and 5 in my back. Ouch.

Have not been able to use weights since. But walking helps. I try to get in 5 miles a day. You'd be amazed at how many miles you can eat up just pacing in your cube. Try it!

I've lost 20 lbs since you guys saw me last.

Lisa - is it OK to bump this thread up if we're giving Shayne advice?


----------



## Miriam Wade

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the GOOD time..............Miriam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I recognize some of the people in the picture but not all…Can you help me out?
Click to expand...

Ok-Polock's wife-Wendy is on the left in white-next to her is Vicky Trainor-Shayne (duh!?!)-the token blonde that Shayne requested (I truly don't know who she is!) & me w/ my extra appendage (I can now appear in circus acts!)

Shayne-
You're 6' 2" - you can handle a few extra pounds. We short people are the ones it shows on!! :wink: 
M


----------



## Uncle Bill

Miriam Wade said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the GOOD time..............Miriam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I recognize some of the people in the picture but not all?Can you help me out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok-Polock's wife-Wendy is on the left in white-next to her is Vicky Trainor-Shayne (duh!?!)-the token blonde that Shayne requested (I truly don't know who she is!) & me w/ my extra appendage (I can now appear in circus acts!)
> 
> Shayne-
> You're 6' 2" - you can handle a few extra pounds. We short people are the ones it shows on!! :wink:
> M
Click to expand...

PJ,

The dude in the camo hat and glasses with the grey muzzle is Wendy's husband Dan...Da Polock, talking with Chris Payne. Additional FYI.

UB


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Uncle Bill said:


> PJ,
> 
> The dude in the camo hat and glasses with the grey muzzle is Wendy's husband Dan...Da Polock, talking with Chris Payne. Additional FYI.
> 
> UB



Yeah I know those two goobers. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the token blonde that Shayne requested
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... i take 5 days off and fly all the way to NY to judge, that is the least a club could do for me.
> 
> Much better than a Cabela's gift certificate!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Miriam Wade

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown49 aka Otey B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the token blonde that Shayne requested
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... i take 5 days off and fly all the way to NY to judge, that is the least a club could do for me.
> 
> Much better than a Cabela's gift certificate!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> And they say judging is a thankless job!
> M
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I think this thread has gotten off topic again. Time for another reminder about what the topic is.










Shayne, which one are you?

Lisa


----------



## Latisha

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I think this thread has gotten off topic again. Time for another reminder about what the topic is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne, which one are you?
> 
> Lisa


Hmm... I can't tell. None of them are wearing a puka shell necklace.  


Latisha


----------



## John Gassner

Latisha

Don't you think after this weekend we should call him the "dusty" moderator?


----------



## Latisha

Jeesh! Shayne just had to sit in a chair all day. Everybody else running from stake to stake (to stake to stake...) fared a lot worse. The inside of my Expedition will never fully recover. :shock: 

Latisha


----------



## JusticeDog

1000 posts of GDG, 1000 posts, the goal... add one on, pass it along, 1000 posts of GDG (sung to the tune of 100 bottle of beer on the wall)....


BUMP!!!!!






Any "good" pictures of His Swishyness from the weekend?


----------



## achiro

JusticeDog said:


> Any "good" pictures of His Swishyness from the weekend?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

caliber said:


> The inside of my Expedition will never fully recover. :shock:
> 
> Latisha


My bad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

Sorry I missed his swishyness last week end worked all day Sat. and judged the WC/WCX for the Golden club Sun. Gasner says he could not find my Ph. # to go to dinner :? How come he can find it when its time to work? I have now judged it all and now consider myself a expert. 
I have Judge Labs, goldens & CBR. Adding to my list Flat coats and Standard and Mini Poodles. The mini almost made WC but would not bring back the 2nd duck in WATER. We even were able to use Latishas Toller as test dog.  You were gone before we were done  would have made the weekend complete hehehe


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Shayne Mehringer said:


> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of my Expedition will never fully recover. :shock:
> 
> Latisha
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

I can't believe i got nothing on this... it was genius!

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> Sorry I missed his swishyness last week end worked all day Sat. and judged the WC/WCX for the Golden club Sun. Gasner says he could not find my Ph. # to go to dinner :? How come he can find it when its time to work? I have now judged it all and now consider myself a expert.
> I have Judge Labs, goldens & CBR. Adding to my list Flat coats and Standard and Mini Poodles. The mini almost made WC but would not bring back the 2nd duck in WATER. We even were able to use Latishas Toller as test dog.  You were gone before we were done  would have made the weekend complete hehehe


At least you weren't judging the "other" derby. HAHAHAHA

Shayne


----------



## Steve Amrein

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of my Expedition will never fully recover. :shock:
> 
> Latisha
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe i got nothing on this... it was genius!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


I am not going down that road :wink:


----------



## Latisha

Steve Amrein said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of my Expedition will never fully recover. :shock:
> 
> Latisha
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe i got nothing on this... it was genius!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not going down that road :wink:
Click to expand...

HAHA. Shayne, I think your attempt to start a rumor completely flopped. Good try, tho. 

Latisha


----------



## Latisha

Almost forgot! That was post 824. 

(825)

Latisha


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

caliber said:


> HAHA. Shayne, I think your attempt to start a rumor completely flopped. Good try, tho.
> 
> Latisha


I'm pretty sure that got started when we left the restaurant. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## John Gassner

If you two need any help spreading a rumor just ask! I've been telling everyone that Latisha drove you back to the motel when your Ford wouldn't start, and the reason you were running a little behind on Sunday was because you picked a service with a long winded preacher.

BTW I rode with Latisha too! I agree, her Expedition got abused at the trial.

Latisha I identified one of the pictures. The one with a long-haired Choco-pup being held by a swishy moderator. It's coat looked a little Flat. The dog's I mean.


John


----------



## Kurt-MO

Wow....still going.

So what do you all think...should I find another avatar? Or just let Shayne O continue to get gored?????

Kurt


----------



## Latisha

Kurt-MO said:


> Wow....still going.
> 
> So what do you all think...should I find another avatar? Or just let Shayne O continue to get gored?????
> 
> Kurt


Yes. PLEASE find another one. That thing makes ME squirm and I don't even have the right equipment to empathize properly!

Latisha


----------



## DKR

Kurt-MO said:


> Wow....still going.
> 
> So what do you all think...should I find another avatar? Or just let Shayne O continue to get gored?????
> 
> Kurt


I think in another thread Guthrie put a bid in on that! :shock:


----------



## Kurt-MO

Never saw the bid...what bid was that????

I'm gone for the weekend and this slips to page two...

SLACKERS!!!

Kurt


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*well I have a bit of news Shayne.........*

MR Atkinson was using a PINK lead at the Gateway HT this weekend........that should take some of the heat off you for a while.........LOL
:evil: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DKR

Kurt-MO said:


> Never saw the bid...what bid was that????
> 
> I'm gone for the weekend and this slips to page two...
> 
> SLACKERS!!!
> 
> Kurt



Here you go Kurt, Hail call to Shayne & Noah

I kinda hate bumping this when it is so close to the top but, what can you do?


----------



## JusticeDog

DKR said:


> I kinda hate bumping this when it is so close to the top but, what can you do?


You can wait until it slips to the next page..... didn't any of you take any pics of Shayne judging? Or in compromising positions? Or something?


----------



## Vicky Trainor

JusticeDog said:


> You can wait until it slips to the next page..... didn't any of you take any pics of Shayne judging? Or in compromising positions? Or something?


I kept waiting for the "compromising positions".......I guess a "compromising position" could be it's position where I found this thread....ON PAGE 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wink: 

Vicky


----------



## KJB

Vicky Trainor said:


> JusticeDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can wait until it slips to the next page..... didn't any of you take any pics of Shayne judging? Or in compromising positions? Or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for the "compromising positions".......I guess a "compromising position" could be it's position where I found this thread....ON PAGE 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Vicky
Click to expand...

I prolly won't see the swishy one until the National - but I'll see what I can photograph then :twisted: 

Surely somebody's going to the Metro trial - Yo Russ!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> I prolly won't see the swishy one until the National - but I'll see what I can photograph then :twisted:
> 
> Surely somebody's going to the Metro trial - Yo Russ!


I'm running Sooner and Tulsa too! Hopefully taking my second set of blue ribbon pictures! The first was with you, when you ran the macho dawg. You will always be my first, no one can take that away from us.  

Shayne


----------



## KJB

I cannot even come up with a suitably witty reply. All I can think is "ug".


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly won't see the swishy one until the National - but I'll see what I can photograph then :twisted:
> 
> Surely somebody's going to the Metro trial - Yo Russ!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running Sooner and Tulsa too! Hopefully taking my second set of blue ribbon pictures! The first was with you, when you ran the macho dawg. You will always be my first, no one can take that away from us.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Tina....I felt so dirty when I read that I had to take a shower. :?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> pics of Shayne judging compromising positions


Why do I have no trouble believing this?

Lisa


----------



## JusticeDog

I think some "compromising position" photos involving Shayne could fetch some big money for that raffle......


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

JusticeDog said:


> I think some "compromising position" photos involving Shayne could fetch some big money for that raffle......


No...Photos of Shayne in "compromising positions" are a dime a dozen....now a legitimate photo....well now that is a horse of a different color. :wink:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Saw this on page 2 sorry I ve been working the MVRC trial Took 2 days off work so I had to work twice as hard b4 and after. Anyone who thinks adding days to a trial can kiss my.......

Well anyway Im back


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


>



NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL SWISHY! :lol:


----------



## meleagris

I still laugh every time I see it. What a great photographer I am    . One of the greatest parts of the picture is Dr Ed's whimpy little bottle of water. He was so proud of those little bottles  .

John
________
Xxx videos


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Shayne,

Are you ever going to lock this thing down? You have the power....


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I'm thinking Shayne is operating under the "no such thing as bad publicity" philosophy...

Lisa - thinks the water should be Photoshopped into some kind of pink wine-spritzer thing...


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Chris Atkinson said:


> Shayne,
> 
> Are you ever going to lock this thing down? You have the power....


That would be so wrong Chris....an abuse of power...kind of like Kerry and trying to keep the swiftboat ads off the air.


----------



## meleagris

Chris Atkinson said:


> Shayne,
> 
> Are you ever going to lock this thing down? You have the power....


Of course Chris, you have the power to make it a sticky it as well 8) 8) 

John
________
Injury Cover Forum


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Chris Atkinson said:


> Shayne,
> 
> Are you ever going to lock this thing down? You have the power....


I fear the wrath of the RTF lynch mob!!!!

Shayne


----------



## JusticeDog

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne,
> 
> Are you ever going to lock this thing down? You have the power....
> 
> 
> 
> I fear the wrath of the RTF lynch mob!!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

It would seem to be an abuse of such power! Besides, another one can always be started, and it could get even swishier!


----------



## dmccarty

Uppsy- Daisy!


----------



## Uncle Bill

Speaking of...what the hayell has happened to Tracy? She drops this bombshell...or pucca shell...beauty on all the loyals, and then skedaddles?

But then, it's hard to top oneself when you open with a best seller from the getgo. hehhehhehheh! :wink: 

UB...thinkin' Tracy'll be the first to be voted into the Poster's Hall of Fame. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Polock

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne,
> 
> Are you ever going to lock this thing down? You have the power....
> 
> 
> 
> I fear the wrath of the RTF lynch mob!!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Ya even be thinkin' about it, an ya be swimmin' with da fishees'................swishy...........


----------



## Steve Amrein

A four letter word things that go ____ in the night.

____er on the back of my truck.

_____ed into an old friend yesterday.

the answer is BUMP !!


----------



## Howard N

I can't believe that the Swishy One was running two dogs at what must have been close to his first all age stake and nobody snapped a picture of him on the line. I wanted to see if he had the same intense look of apprehension, terror, fear and pucker factor that Guthrie had when Dozer crept on the honor. 

How about it, who took a picture?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Howard N said:


> I can't believe that the Swishy One was running two dogs at what must have been close to his first all age stake and nobody snapped a picture of him on the line. I wanted to see if he had the same intense look of apprehension, terror, fear and pucker factor that Guthrie had when Dozer crept on the honor.
> 
> How about it, who took a picture?


Wasn't my first All-Age stake, but it was close... it was definitely my first time at the end of one!!!!!

But alas, I'm pretty cocky about my handling abilities and i've ran a lot of all-age dogs on all-age setups..... so i wasn't scared or nervous... but i was VERY excited and i had butterflies that i haven't had in about 4 years and i had to pee-pee like a mofo. It was WAY WAY cool. 

I did look pretty friggin cool in my new EntryExpress handler's jacket.

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I did look pretty friggin cool in my new EntryExpress handler's jacket.
> 
> Shayne


WE WILL BE THE JUDGE OF THAT O Swishiest. Now who's got a picture?


----------



## Howard N

> so i wasn't scared or nervous... but i was VERY excited and i had butterflies that i haven't had in about 4 years and i had to pee-pee like a mofo


Neither one of those feelings go away. Happens every time I'm waiting in the holding blind. On the line I'm totally concentrating on my dog and the test, I don't have time to feel much until the dog is on the way back in with the last bird. I've damn near collapsed from the release of mental pressure when the dog is coming back from the water blind.  

It's kinda like training but waaay more so. I hope it never goes away.



> Now who's got a picture?


----------



## Bubba

> Speaking of...what the hayell has happened to Tracy? She drops this bombshell...or pucca shell...beauty on all the loyals, and then skedaddles?


Uh, Tracy might be a bit scarce for a while, she is on a full time project as a "Seatcover". Purty sure that is going to get me a whop upside the head.

Someone MUST have pictures of the swishy one on line so we can compare wedgies with the famous "Snake-It's all about the dogs" Guthrie. 

Bubba


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Howard N said:


> Neither one of those feelings go away.


They went away for me... running hunt tests and Quals. That's why i pretty much quit running the macho dawg.

They are back!

Shayne


----------



## Arturo

Page 3 .... bumer.
Talk about time consuming. I just read most of this thread. I didn't know it was beaver stuff and women driver stuff here. I missed a lot of humor. Not women driver stuff humor. No. Not me. I don't think thats funny at all. 




Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can just hear the conversation:
> 
> 
> Co judge: That damned dog just broke??..
> 
> Shayne: You mean she was running a dog? :shock:
> 
> Co judge: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Since that was her only dog, i'm pretty sure i was more upset about it breaking than she was (since i wouldn't see her again).
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Shayne
If you had only known what you know now....... You could have given her one of those new "green consolation ribbons"(maybe 2). By giving her a greenie and just being your suave and deboner self who knows what could have happened!


WAH - My first tribute to the Swishmiieester, the Swisharooooni, the Swishterrrrrrrrr, the SwishitOlaaa's thread.


----------



## captdan

Dayuuuum, I wish his would go away. Why does it keep reappearing???

Dan


----------



## KJB

captaindan said:


> Dayuuuum, I wish his would go away. Why does it keep reappearing???
> 
> Dan


Um, cuz people keep posting on it? :roll: 

Just sayin'


----------



## Vicky Trainor

KJB said:


> captaindan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayuuuum, I wish his would go away. Why does it keep reappearing???Dan
> 
> 
> 
> Um, cuz people keep posting on it? :roll: Just sayin'
Click to expand...

Ummm, because it's the only way some people can "crack" on Shayne and get away with it???


----------



## meleagris

Ok folks--getting close to 60 pages here. Need to get to 60  

John
________
INTERCEPTOR


----------



## captdan

Who needs to crack on Shayne?? Sixty, huh?

Dan


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

WOW...danged near 60 pages now


----------



## Arturo

bumped by annonymouse


----------



## Kurt-MO

Jus doin ma part!! :lol:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Here he is, all dressed in his official National Marshall uniform. 










Lisa


----------



## Howard N

You folks at Metro please get some swishy pictures of Shayne this weekend. I'd bet he's checking out someone's butt sometime. When he does it snap the pic and post it here. Any other compromising pic would be good too.


----------



## Steve Amrein

Wait till the party everyone including myself will do something worthy of a picture posting. Put on some tunes and its a gauratee.


----------



## Mud Diver

I can't believe this thread is still going. Y'all must be real infatuated with Shayne :?:


----------



## Kenny Broussard

WHO IS SHAYNE????


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


>



This is Shayne...the SWISHY ONE! :wink:


----------



## Uncle Bill

Patrick Johndrow said:


> fetchitgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Shayne...the SWISHY ONE! :wink:
Click to expand...

Yo P.J.,

Have I told you I really enjoy your latest sig line. What a perfect Hemmingway to recall. :wink: :wink: 

Of course I could have stated this on a different thread...but why???

UB...just watching those pigs flying by.


----------



## Andy Carlson

Maybe I'm just tired and my eyes are playing tricks on me, but The Swishy One's legs look awfully smooth - Shayne doesn't shave his legs does he?????? :shock: 

Just askin'.

Andy


----------



## Latisha

Wow. Almost at 60 pages.....

So Shayne, do you wax, or is it nair?

Latisha


----------



## Jerry

You should see the little blond things in his hair now!!!

Not too sure about that boy!!!

Jerry


----------



## captdan

Sixty, 60, 6T

This is my final shot at killing this thread--unless we stay at 59.

Dan


----------



## captdan

Sixty





60





6T








Six TEE









LX








Me-?


Dan


----------



## captdan

Help







me







,







I'm









stuck 






in 





a





drain












pipe!!!


Dan


----------



## JET4

Mine

mine 


mine


i wanna be the one who scrolls to 60 pages


















whoo hoo


JET


----------



## Steve Amrein

Its me 



all
me


memememe

60 pages


----------



## JET4

<-----------d'oh


----------



## Vicky Trainor

CaptainDan,

It won't stop at 60 pages......next thing you'll see is someone calling for 75 pages.....and then 100 pages.......before you know it, it will have a life of its own!!!!!

:wink: 

Vicky


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Uncle Bill said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fetchitgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Shayne...the SWISHY ONE! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo P.J.,
> 
> Have I told you I really enjoy your latest sig line. What a perfect Hemmingway to recall. :wink: :wink:
> 
> Of course I could have stated this on a different thread...but why???
> 
> UB...just watching those pigs flying by.
Click to expand...


Hell have lived it U.B......learned a lesson a few years ago about popping off when I was drunk....ask Richard C about it....he was there :wink:


----------



## BillyA

Has anyone thought to take up a collection so that Shayne may purchase a new straw hat to replace the one that the GREAT DANE did a number on. And while we are collecting , might as well throw in a little more for a truck detailing and shampoo. LMFAO :roll:


----------



## Latisha

BillyA said:


> Has anyone thought to take up a collection so that Shayne may purchase a new straw hat to replace the one that the GREAT DANE did a number on. And while we are collecting , might as well throw in a little more for a truck detailing and shampoo. LMFAO :roll:


Looks like Pin Oak beat ya to it.












Latisha


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Someone needs to tell Shayne that straw is not worn after Labor Day.  

Boy just has _no_ fashion sense!



> before you know it, it will have a life of its own!!!!!


WOW! Hey, we wouldn't want that to happen. :shock: 

Lisa


----------



## Ozpa

Shayne: Two-fisted and spilling drinks on the ladies! What a great way to spend an evening....


----------



## DKR

Middle of page two 


Russ are you paying attention.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

DKR said:


> Middle of page two
> 
> 
> Russ are you paying attention.



That would be Len's fault...he is on watch this week.


----------



## Howard N

I still wanna know where the swishy pix of the fancy one are for last weekend. Jeez, it's not as if he wasn't party'in or anything. Someone has to have an embaressing pic or two of him.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Howard N said:


> I still wanna know where the swishy pix of the fancy one are for last weekend. Jeez, it's not as if he wasn't party'in or anything. Someone has to have an embaressing pic or two of him.


I posted the Metro pictures. It was a normal trial... We all got blasted and Russ checked out a few dude's asses.

Shayne


----------



## DKR

DKR said:


> Middle of page two
> 
> 
> Russ are you paying attention.




I might want to reword that to 


*"Russ what are you paying attention to?"*


----------



## DKR

Patrick Johndrow said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of page two
> 
> 
> Russ are you paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Len's fault...he is on watch this week.
Click to expand...


*LEN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uncle Bill

I hate just typing a bump on this, so I thought I'dpass along something the FM would appreciate. :wink: 

UB

Carnival Cruise Lines


IMPORTANT NOTICE FROM YOUR FRIENDS AT CARNIVAL CRUISE LINES

Afghanistan Cruise

We at Carnival Cruise Lines have not forgotten

those entertainers who promised to leave the country

if George W. Bush became President.

With that in mind we have a Special Offer

for those who want to keep their promise.


Would ...

Alec Baldwin

Rosie O'Donnell

Ed Asner

Whoppi Goldberg

Cher

Phil Donahue

Rob Reiner

Barbara Streisand

Michael Moore

Jane Fonda

and anyone else who made that promise, please report to Florida for
the

sailing of the

Funship Cruise, "Elation" which has been commissioned to take you to
your

new vacation

homes in Afghanistan.

You may opt at no extra charge to be dropped off in Somalia or Iraq.


The Florida Supreme Court will sponsor a Farewell Parade in your honor

through Palm Beach,

Broward, and Miami-Dade counties prior to your cruise.


Please pack for an extended stay . . . at least four more years.


Note:

Since you advocate strict gun control you may not bring any!


Staffing your voyage is:



Bill Clinton

Captain, of all he surveys.


Al Gore

Anger Management Director, Pharmacist Consultant



Monica Lewinsky

Recreation Director, Cigar Vendor


Ted Kennedy

Lifeguard / Beverage Consultant



Ex-Congressman Gary Condit, intern Coordinator, Search & Rescue
Director


If you have any questions about making arrangements for your homes,

friends, and loved ones, please direct your comments to Senator
Hillary

Clinton.

Her village can raise your children while you're gone, and she can
watch

over all your

money and your furnishings until you return.

Bon Voyage!


Is this a great country or what! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DKR

Do I hear a 61!

Calling 61 

Going once

Going twice

Sold to UB for a great post.


Len was supposed to do this but he is busy at the moment.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Page 61 and 901 post!


----------



## Howard N

And you guys at the nationals are going to get some swishy pictures of the fancy one and post them here right???


----------



## Trainwreck

Can we close this thread, 'cause I really need to get some work done. Instead, I get sucked back into this thread :lol: 

In the words of the Godfather: "Just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in!"


----------



## JohnS

HOLY CRAP....this is still going on......


----------



## KJB

Howard N said:


> And you guys at the nationals are going to get some swishy pictures of the fancy one and post them here right???


Dang skippy! :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys at the nationals are going to get some swishy pictures of the fancy one and post them here right???
> 
> 
> 
> Dang skippy! :wink:
Click to expand...

Don't forget the pictures of Tina in her EntryExpress wife beater.

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Don't forget the pictures of Tina in her EntryExpress wife beater.
> Shayne


Doh! :shock: Those will not be pretty.


----------



## Kurt-MO

Made it to page two..but only for a little while!!

Bump

Bump

Bump

Wasn't that a dance when I was a kid? The bump? Now it's the bump and grind??? :roll: 

Kurt


----------



## Kurt-MO

nope, it ain't dyin yet....

bump!!

Kurt


----------



## Steve Amrein

I think I smell a race to a 1000 :lol:


----------



## Latisha

Second page. Tsk, tsk, tsk....

Latisha


----------



## wutadog

Never saw this post...when did Shayne look "_SWISHY_"
:wink: 
Page 62


----------



## msdaisey

Not only did he look swishy in the first picture, now he's worried about how soft his bedding should be. Maybe that was not really Mike (Kennel Boy) running his gun dog in our Junior test with a PINK collar and a PURPLE lead (male dog, of course). Gives new meaning to by-dog. Or is that bi dog. . . :lol:


----------



## Howard N

> The fancy one reporting live from the gallery.





> Shayne thinks he is cool, but is still a geek through and through


From looking at the picture I'd say Gerard Rozas has it nailed. Tina is a babe though.

So the fancy one is both swishy and geeky!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Howard N said:


> Tina is a babe though.


Watch out John.....

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Howard is cool! :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

KJB said:


> Howard is cool! :lol:



A couple of point worth noting: 

1) Howard lives in Alaska
2) Howard is two months into another hard winter. :wink:


----------



## KJB

Patrick Johndrow is NOT cool.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Tina;

You have my permission to give PJ a good swift kick in the hiney next time you see him.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Patrick Johndrow is NOT cool.


I think your a babe!!! 

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Johndrow is NOT cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your a babe!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...



Shayne...that is NOT cool.... why would you say that about me? :shock:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Tina;
> 
> You have my permission to give PJ a good swift kick in the hiney next time you see him.
> 
> Lisa



I am just stating facts not passing judgment.


----------



## KJB

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tina;
> 
> You have my permission to give PJ a good swift kick in the hiney next time you see him.
> 
> Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just stating facts not passing judgment.
Click to expand...

You've now graduated to a whopping. :evil: Keep digging.... :evil: 


Shayne's cool too.  despite what Gerard sez....


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Patrick Johndrow said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howard is cool! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of point worth noting:
> 
> 1) Howard lives in Alaska
> 2) Howard is two months into another hard winter. :wink:
Click to expand...



Those are just facts Tina....I dont even think Howard would argue those points with me. :lol:


Where is Joe S. when I need him...now this is an injustice!


----------



## KJB

Dearest Patrick,
Why do I suspect you either A) spend a lot of time in the "doghouse" or B) buy a lot of flowers?
:wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> Dearest Patrick,
> Why do I suspect you either A) spend a lot of time in the "doghouse" or B) buy a lot of flowers?
> :wink:


You forgot C) gets his ass kicked a lot.

Shayne


----------



## Joe S.

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Where is Joe S. when I need him...now this is an injustice!


Patrick,

I'm behind you on this one...in fact, I'm so far behind you on this one, one might suggest I'm well out of the blast area so when Tina rolls the RTFette's in on you, I'm able to call for help for you. 

Hey...I'm a helper, what can I say!!!

KJB Want A Bigger Shovel Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Patrick,
> Why do I suspect you either A) spend a lot of time in the "doghouse" or B) buy a lot of flowers?
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot C) gets his ass kicked a lot.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

This is sure a TREMENDOUS amount of hostility considering my comments. Ya’ll are being kind of touchy to day. 

What’s wrong Tina are you still sore about John rubbing that other chick’s feet? 


And Shayne, are you still conflicted over the thread count of your doilies or whatever you were talking about? 

I think you both need to address those issues and direct your anger in the appropriate direction. I am not the problem here.


And Joe S. ...thanks for nothing!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> What?s wrong Tina are you still sore about John rubbing that other chick?s feet?


HAHAHAHA I forgot about that. To make it worse, they were UGLY feet. Chick had cankles.

Shayne


----------



## Jerry

Don't be messin with Tina!!!! She loaned me a lead!!!!

She's not only pretty but more importantly, she's nice!!!!

Ain't too sure about John.

Jerry


----------



## Polock

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s wrong Tina are you still sore about John rubbing that other chick’s feet?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA I forgot about that. To make it worse, they were UGLY feet. Chick had cankles.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Word on the street is they were hoofs........................ :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?s wrong Tina are you still sore about John rubbing that other chick?s feet?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA I forgot about that. To make it worse, they were UGLY feet. Chick had cankles.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Are cankles and thing like scankles? :shock: If so what the hell was John thinking? :shock:


----------



## Polock

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s wrong Tina are you still sore about John rubbing that other chick’s feet?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA I forgot about that. To make it worse, they were UGLY feet. Chick had cankles.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are cankles and thing like scankles? :shock: If so what the hell was John thinking? :shock:
Click to expand...

John may have been thinkin' of da up comin' auction or rodeo......... :?


----------



## KJB

Ok, Patrick, let it not be said that I am not merciful...let me make it clear for ya...

when someone tells a chick that she is a babe, she is not going to be pleased when someone else points out that the 1st someone is in all likelihood not too picky cuz of his geographic isolation. 

Still fuzzy? 

Lemme try again - you basically shot down Howard's lovely compliment. Ergo, while Howard is cool, you, sir, are a lout. 

Even Jerry and Joe S could see what you could not.

You hurted my feelings.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

KJB said:


> You hurted my feelings.



Ok...I smells some coaching going on from Mrs Mills.


----------



## Becky Mills

*swishy*

Tina,
Goodness girl, you had me worried. You being from Georgia and a PhD and all, I thought you knew how to handle Patrick but you waited 'til the last line to deliver the blow that brings him to his knees. You might have been a little too subtle, though, when you told him he hurted your feelings. To be really effective you're supposed to say, "Patrick, I'm not mad I'm hurt." It'll get him everytime.
BTW, you might want to try that on John, too, cause of the foot rubbing episode.
Glad to help,
Becky


----------



## KJB

*Re: swishy*



Becky Mills said:


> the blow that brings him to his knees. You might have been a little too subtle, though, when you told him he hurted your feelings. To be really effective you're supposed to say, "Patrick, I'm not mad I'm hurt." It'll get him everytime.


My friend Karen calls it "emotional leveling". :lol: 



> BTW, you might want to try that on John, too, cause of the foot rubbing episode.
> Glad to help,
> Becky


That mythical foot rubbing episode shall pay dividends for days and weeks to come :twisted: :wink: 


Oh, and Patrick, there was no coaching needed. You did hurt my feelin's. Just remember, hell hath no fury.... :2gunfire:


----------



## Polock

TISK, TISK, TISK, PJ, ya know to stay out of the things ya don't understand.............................


----------



## KNorman

Uummmmm.....I'd rub ya feet Tina (don't tell John though cause we is settin' up a fishin' trip)  


:twisted: 


Can ya tell that Mrs. Cat Squirrel is outta town 

Hooflex....... :wink:


----------



## Jerry

Tina is a Sweet Thing, Educated , Lovely and most importantly, one of my wimmen!!!!!

Now get off her ass or I will hurt you!!!!!!! comprende?????

Jerry


----------



## Andy Carlson

Jerry you are a true gentleman - not like a certain lout who shall remain nameless and who needs to remember what Ms. Mills says to him. :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Joe S.

KJB said:


> *Even* Jerry and Joe S could see what you could not.


KJB -

Just for my own edification, please help me to better understand what you are really saying here.

Being Clear Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Joe S. said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Even* Jerry and Joe S could see what you could not.
> 
> 
> 
> KJB -
> 
> Just for my own edification, please help me to better understand what you are really saying here.
> 
> Being Clear Regards,
> 
> Joe S.
Click to expand...



I think that is what we call in the west SHOTGUN JUSTICE?.think she got all three of us in one shot.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I don't see what the big deal is. So what if the guy rubbed some random drunk chick's feet in a bar???? Tina rubbed my back during the 10th series! hahahahaHAHAHAHA

Shayne


----------



## meleagris

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?s wrong Tina are you still sore about John rubbing that other chick?s feet?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA I forgot about that. To make it worse, they were UGLY feet. Chick had cankles.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are cankles and thing like scankles? :shock: If so what the hell was John thinking? :shock:
Click to expand...

I will say it again---I didn't touch no chick's feet!!!!! I didn't touch no feet!!!!!

You gotta love my supposed friends Shayne, Greg and Rodney running to my beloved wife (and Yes she is a BABE!!!!) and telling her I was rubbing some strange girl's feet. Besides--all that girl wanted was Rodney!!!!

Non-foot rubbin regards,

John
________
Upskirt flashing


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


> I will say it again---I didn't touch no chick's feet!!!!! I didn't touch no feet!!!!!
> 
> John


John.... do you deny having had a random drunk bar chick's feet in your lap at anytime during the night?

A simpe Yes or No will do.

Shayne


----------



## meleagris

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say it again---I didn't touch no chick's feet!!!!! I didn't touch no feet!!!!!
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> John.... do you deny having had a random drunk bar chick's feet in your lap at anytime during the night?
> 
> A simpe Yes or No will do.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Shayne:

I never touched her feet!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)
________
Vaporite Vaporizer


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Meleagris said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say it again---I didn't touch no chick's feet!!!!! I didn't touch no feet!!!!!
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> John.... do you deny having had a random drunk bar chick's feet in your lap at anytime during the night?
> 
> A simpe Yes or No will do.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shayne:
> 
> I never touched her feet!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Howard N

> my beloved wife (and *Yes she is a BABE!!!! *)


Pretty good recovery for a guy who didn't do anything


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Meleagris said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say it again---I didn't touch no chick's feet!!!!! I didn't touch no feet!!!!!
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> John.... do you deny having had a random drunk bar chick's feet in your lap at anytime during the night?
> 
> A simpe Yes or No will do.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shayne:
> 
> I never touched her feet!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)
Click to expand...


You are in so much trouble....by the way...I think Tina is a babe as well. :wink:


----------



## KNorman

Define "touch" :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> You are in so much trouble....by the way...I think Tina is a babe as well. :wink:


Yep.... those there know that he would have had a full on fling if it weren't for the wisdom of myself and other's discouraging the obvious progression of sexual chemistry between them.

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in so much trouble....by the way...I think Tina is a babe as well. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.... those there know that he would have had a full on fling if it weren't for the wisdom of myself and other's discouraging the obvious progression of sexual chemistry between them.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


Are you talking about me or Tina? :?


----------



## KJB

Dang yall are too funny! :lol: 

Dearest Joe, 
My words typed out all wrong. What I meant was that you and Jer are much wiser to the ways of women that Patrick is.



Patrick Johndrow said:


> by the way...I think Tina is a babe as well.


But he's catching on fast! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

John;



> I never touched her _feet_!!!!!!!


Did you learn how to say stuff like this at The Bill Clinton School of Spin?

Lisa - wonderin' what he _did_ touch


----------



## meleagris

Lisa Van Loo said:


> John;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never touched her _feet_!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you learn how to say stuff like this at The Bill Clinton School of Spin?
> 
> Lisa - wonderin' what he _did_ touch
Click to expand...

My dearest Lisa:

Let me pose this question to you. Do you think that if I was rubbing some girl's feet (or any other part of her) in everybody's presence that Shayne wouldn't have taken a picture???? Come on--He'd have taken it an posted it up in minutes  .

Non foot rubbin regards,

John
________
Black Bbw


----------



## Ozpa

Meleagris said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> John;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never touched her _feet_!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you learn how to say stuff like this at The Bill Clinton School of Spin?
> 
> Lisa - wonderin' what he _did_ touch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dearest Lisa:
> 
> Let me pose this question to you. Do you think that if I was rubbing some girl's feet (or any other part of her) in everybody's presence that Shayne wouldn't have taken a picture???? Come on--He'd have taken it an posted it up in minutes  .
> 
> Non foot rubbin regards,
> 
> John
Click to expand...


Unless he was rubbin' something else...


----------



## achiro

John, only one reason a guy won't back up a buddy. That reason is if he's after the first guys wife/girlfriend. You might need to ask Shayne whats up with the foot stories!?!?!?! :wink: 

Russ
Who won't EVER tell things he knows about Shayne. :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> John, only one reason a guy won't back up a buddy. That reason is if he's after the first guys wife/girlfriend. You might need to ask Shayne whats up with the foot stories!?!?!?! :wink:
> 
> Russ
> Who won't EVER tell things he knows about Shayne. :lol:


We only sold him out because Tina was running her mouth about how there was NO WAY John would ever do anything... and we were like "oh really???" and she was like "nope, no way in hell"... and we were like "is that right???" So she kept on until we had to lay it out for her.

I would dedicate my life to ruining yours if you EVER told any part of any of the things you know about me.  

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> We only sold him out because Tina was running her mouth about how there was NO WAY John would ever do anything... and we were like "oh really???" and she was like "nope, no way in hell"... and we were like "is that right???" So she kept on until we had to lay it out for her.


What in the heck are you talking about? That conversation came after you 3 stooges told the foot story. Now, if you'd said shoulders, I mighta had doubts, but knowing how JB feels about feet (or more specifically, DOESN'T feel about feet), your story never had a chance. But it was still a great chance to razz JB. :wink: 



> I would dedicate my life to ruining yours if you EVER told any part of any of the things you know about me.


Ummm, you guys have shared a motel room several times. Unless you want us to let our imagininations run wild, you might oughta let Russ set the record straight. 

Just sayin' :lilangel:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> What in the heck are you talking about? That conversation came after you 3 stooges told the foot story. Now, if you'd said shoulders, I mighta had doubts, but knowing how JB feels about feet (or more specifically, DOESN'T feel about feet), your story never had a chance. But it was still a great chance to razz JB. :wink:


AND YOUR STILL DENYING IT!!! That's why we laid out the facts. That random bar chick had her feet damn near on his package, we all saw it - and you are the only one saying it didn't happen. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this is the funniest thing ever.

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Shayne Mehringer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this is the funniest thing ever.
> 
> Shayne


Says you. My poor husband now knows what it feels like to be you. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I don't think anyone could _possibly_ know what this feels like...










There is only one Swishy Moderator. All others are imitators.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> My poor husband now knows what it feels like to be you. :wink: :lol:


Tell him the itching will go away, but he'll need medication for the rash.

Shayne


----------



## KJB

Lisa, 
I'd never let JB leave the house looking all swishy like that. So sad I didn't get a pic of Sha-ney-ney Thursday night, wearing jean shorts, white sport socks, and brown leather slip on shoes. 
Tina


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

KJB said:


> Lisa,
> I'd never let JB leave the house looking all swishy like that. So sad I didn't get a pic of Sha-ney-ney Thursday night, wearing jean shorts, white sport socks, and brown leather slip on shoes.
> Tina



Tina, are you talking white foot socks and loafers all while wearing shorts?



BTW, lets get this puppy to 1000 post by Thanksgiving!


----------



## msdaisey

Did I find this on page 2??? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## MikeBoley

I havent scanned the whole post, but at HOTRC I saw Angie B sporting the offical Shayne Laynard. It was quite swishy.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

wtexas said:


> I havent scanned the whole post, but at HOTRC I saw Angie B sporting the offical Shayne Laynard. It was quite swishy.


Oh really? Do tell. What was the leggy one wearing????

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> wtexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent scanned the whole post, but at HOTRC I saw Angie B sporting the offical Shayne Laynard. It was quite swishy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Do tell. What was the leggy one wearing????
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

We need some pictures


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent scanned the whole post, but at HOTRC I saw Angie B sporting the offical Shayne Laynard. It was quite swishy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Do tell. What was the leggy one wearing????
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need some pictures
Click to expand...

I've got plenty of pictures of her, wearing everything from dog training attire to only a smile.... but none wearing a necklace.

Shayne


----------



## MikeBoley

She said you inspired her laynard Shayne. Alas I didnt have time to snap a pic. Maybe we can get her to post one up.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent scanned the whole post, but at HOTRC I saw Angie B sporting the offical Shayne Laynard. It was quite swishy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Do tell. What was the leggy one wearing????
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need some pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got plenty of pictures of her, wearing everything from dog training attire to only a smile.... but none wearing a necklace.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


Where are they?


----------



## Miriam Wade

Anybody else seen the movie "Shallow Hal"?!? :roll: 
M


----------



## Martha Lancaster

"Angie B sporting the offical Shayne Laynard"

Hey, Wtexas, are you talking about the macrame whistle lanyard Angie wears? Straight out of the '60s? That's groovy, not swishy!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Miriam Wade said:


> Anybody else seen the movie "Shallow Hal"?!? :roll:
> M



What are you trying to say Miriam?


----------



## Miriam Wade

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else seen the movie "Shallow Hal"?!? :roll:
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say Miriam?
Click to expand...

You can do the math on this one Patrick! :wink: 
M
(but maybe Shayne can dance)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Miriam Wade said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else seen the movie "Shallow Hal"?!? :roll:
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to say Miriam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do the math on this one Patrick! :wink:
> M
> (but maybe Shayne can dance)
Click to expand...

Ok....I'm lost AGAIN.


----------



## MikeBoley

no, its a jeweled and shelled. Very swishy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

wtexas said:


> no, its a jeweled and shelled. Very swishy


Sounds extremely swishy!!!!

Shayne


----------



## Angie B

You guys will be bidding on it someday on ebay. Eat your hearts out. It comes complete with GREAT mojo.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Angie B said:


> You guys will be bidding on it someday on ebay. Eat your hearts out. It comes complete with GREAT mojo.


Man... how great would it be to be tied up with that!!!

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys will be bidding on it someday on ebay. Eat your hearts out. It comes complete with GREAT mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man... how great would it be to be tied up with that!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


The lanyard or the Chica? :wink:


----------



## MikeBoley

Its feels great to be tied up with :lol:


----------



## AmiableLabs

RE: Angie's Lanyard

A lot of you do not pay a whole lot of attention -- my wife Sherri makes those and donated one to the Camee/Sampson Raffle. She also does the same design for collars, leashes, and slip-leads.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

AmiableLabs said:


> A lot of you do not pay a whole lot of attention -- .



First my wife tells me that this morning and now Kevin....I guess it must be true.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of you do not pay a whole lot of attention -- .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First my wife tells me that this morning and now Kevin....I guess it must be true.
Click to expand...

Tells you what? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of you do not pay a whole lot of attention -- .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First my wife tells me that this morning and now Kevin....I guess it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tells you what? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...


I am not sure...wasnt really paying attention. :wink:


----------



## DKR

989 bottles of beer on the wall, 989 bottles of beer...


----------



## achiro

AmiableLabs said:


> RE: Angie's Lanyard
> 
> A lot of you do not pay a whole lot of attention -- my wife Sherri makes those and donated one to the Camee/Sampson Raffle. She also does the same design for collars, leashes, and slip-leads.


Shayne, have you got these on your Christmas list? I'm sure you could get away with it, just tell everybody that Abby is a girl so she has a girly lead! :wink:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

So, after this thing hits 1000 posts, what's the next goal? 70 pages?:roll: 

Lisa


----------



## Bubba

Just doing my part to help out the King of Swish 

Bubba


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Angie's Lanyard
> 
> A lot of you do not pay a whole lot of attention -- my wife Sherri makes those and donated one to the Camee/Sampson Raffle. She also does the same design for collars, leashes, and slip-leads.
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne, have you got these on your Christmas list? I'm sure you could get away with it, just tell everybody that Abby is a girl so she has a girly lead! :wink:
Click to expand...

No... but i do need a cool short snap leather lead. I have a leather slip lead, but prefer the short lead and choke chain.

Shayne


----------



## Joe S.

Lisa Van Loo said:


> So, after this thing hits 1000 posts, what's the next goal? 70 pages?:roll:
> 
> Lisa


Why does it matter? :wink: 

Don't be such a stuffed shirt scientist...just go with it! :shock: 

Flexible Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Joe S. said:


> Don't be such a stuffed shirt scientist...


I KNEW those were not real!!!!!!!!!

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Dude...

It ain't stuffed. It's all me.

No Nip-Tuck Required Regards,

Lisa


----------



## Joe S.

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a stuffed shirt scientist...
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW those were not real!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Yo...Your Swishiness...

B,TF,O...I seem to be able to get myself into enough scrapes without your "help."

Innocently Suggested Regards, :angel: 

Joe S.


----------



## achiro

Shayne Mehringer said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Angie's Lanyard
> 
> A lot of you do not pay a whole lot of attention -- my wife Sherri makes those and donated one to the Camee/Sampson Raffle. She also does the same design for collars, leashes, and slip-leads.
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne, have you got these on your Christmas list? I'm sure you could get away with it, just tell everybody that Abby is a girl so she has a girly lead! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... but i do need a cool short snap leather lead. I have a leather slip lead, but prefer the short lead and choke chain.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

When you find a good one, let me know, I need one too.


----------



## achiro

wonder who's gonna get 1000?


----------



## achiro

me?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


> me?



no way


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Who else thinks it sucks that Russ got 1000?

Then again, given his predelections, maybe it is fitting.

Lisa


----------



## achiro

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Who else thinks it sucks that Russ got 1000?
> 
> Then again, given his *predelections*, maybe it is fitting.
> 
> Lisa


Wait until I get my dictionary, I might have to kick your arse! :evil: :wink:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> Wait until I get my dictionary


Better hurry, the bookstore closes in an hour.

Lisa


----------



## Angie B

I just got the kewlest braided leather leash for tests. Very Mod!!!! Looks great with a herringbone choke chain. I did a general search on the web and it's a guy in Texas that custom makes 'em. I'll have to dig out my receipt.

My lanyard came from a fellow Dave Rorem client. She's from Canada and makes them for kicks. She doesn't do the macrame thing, she uses a picece of leather to sting the beads on. So very retro......

If it didn't have such good mojo and make me the envy of everyone I know I wouldn't wear it. It weighs a TON! Kinda like a boat anchor.

Angie


----------



## achiro

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Who else thinks it sucks that Russ got 1000?
> 
> Then again, given his *predelections*, maybe it is fitting.
> 
> Lisa


HEEEEEYYYYY!!!!!! :x


----------



## Steve Amrein

...predelections? :?  Do I have to get a dictionary or is this a new RTF word?

See what the finest public skools we get ya.


----------



## KJB

predilection: preference or inclination, as in ....

I started to use it in a sentence that started with "Russ" and ended in "of males", but it was too harsh even for picking on Russ! :shock: 
Tina - who's puzzled that Russ turned down another FT weekend shacking up with Shayne.... :twisted:


----------



## achiro

KJB said:


> predilection: preference or inclination, as in ....
> 
> I started to use it in a sentence that started with "Russ" and ended in "of males", but it was too harsh even for picking on Russ! :shock:
> Tina - who's puzzled that Russ turned down another FT weekend shacking up with Shayne.... :twisted:


Man the line of arse kicking is getting longer! :lol:


----------



## KJB

Had I posted that sentence, I think I'd be first not only on your list, but also Chris A's when he gets back!


----------



## Steve Amrein

I have a predilection  that I dont want to see this on page 2 nor replaced by talk about pillows, thread count or other swishyness


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Page 2? _Page 2???_ *PAGE 2?????*

Howard dredges some chick-fight up from page 10, but the rest of you slackers can't keep the Swishy thread on page 1.

Man, what is this wo*R*ld coming to.

Lisa :lol:


----------



## Angie B

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Page 2? _Page 2???_ *PAGE 2?????*
> 
> Howard dredges some chick-fight up from page 10, but the rest of you slackers can't keep the Swishy thread on page 1.
> 
> Man, what is this wold coming to.
> 
> Lisa :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh, check the spelling on world, girlfriend........

Angie


----------



## KJB

If we could turn the swishy thread into a chick-fight, I bet Shayne would "sticky" it for us so it would never again fall off the 1st page. :twisted:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

There, ya happy now?

Lisa - thinkin' if they had RTFette mud rasslin' at the NRC, they wouldn't need to sell hats and stuff to raise funds...


----------



## KJB

Lisa Van Loo said:


> There, ya happy now?
> 
> Lisa - thinkin' if they had RTFette mud rasslin' at the NRC, they wouldn't need to sell hats and stuff to raise funds...


Hmmm, it'd give whole new meaning to the hostess committee.... :twisted:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

wrong thread


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

KJB said:


> If we could turn the swishy thread into a chick-fight, I bet Shayne would "sticky" it for us so it would never again fall off the 1st page. :twisted:


YES!! There is something sooooo hot about chicks pulling each other's hair and ripping clothes off.

Shayne


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Whatever happened to mud wrestling? You go to the bar and theres two girls in bikinis in a baby pool filled with choclate pudding going at each other. I miss those days of innosence :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Tulsa Slim said:


> I miss those days of innosence :lol:



Paul, what would you know about innocence? You can't even spell it! :lol:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

What i ment to say was hadnosence.


----------



## Angie B

Shayne Mehringer said:


> KJB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could turn the swishy thread into a chick-fight, I bet Shayne would "sticky" it for us so it would never again fall off the 1st page. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! There is something sooooo hot about chicks pulling each other's hair and ripping clothes off.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Shayneeee,,,,,,

You are sooooo easy!!!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Polock

OH Shayne..........And the page number is...............................................
Well how bout dat.....the same number ya drew at Montgomery..............


----------



## KJB

Polock said:


> OH Shayne..........And the page number is...............................................
> Well how bout dat.....the same number ya drew at Montgomery..............


Shayne'll prolly lock the thread now, cuz it's the only time he's ever had...um....well, you know....  

:twisted: :lol:


----------



## MelissaM

Found this on _page 3_... I think it deserves to be on *#1*! :lol: 

MelissaM


----------



## Ozpa

70?


----------



## Guest

Longest topic I have ever seen.


----------



## MelissaM

Deadeye said:


> Longest "topic" I have ever seen.


 :lol: 

MelissaM - wondering if Shayne has ever heard THAT before!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

MelissaM said:


> Deadeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Longest "topic" I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> MelissaM - wondering if Shayne has ever heard THAT before!
Click to expand...

It's not the length of the topic that counts, it's how you post in it!  

Shayne


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Shayne Mehringer said:


> It's not the length of the topic that counts, it's how you post in it!
> 
> Shayne


Is this Shayne stating that size doesn't matter?

/Paul


----------



## achiro

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the length of the topic that counts, it's how you post in it!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Shayne stating that size doesn't matter?
> 
> /Paul
Click to expand...

Heck, he's been trying to convince the women in his life of this for years!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Gun_Dog2002 said:
 

> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the length of the topic that counts, it's how you post in it!
> 
> Shayne
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Shayne stating that size doesn't matter?
> 
> /Paul
Click to expand...


Sorry to burst your bubble Shayne....size DOES matter.


----------



## Uncle Bill

I wouldn't think of offering this drivel, that's an oldie but goodie, in a seperate thread. But this one has been so garbaged up, how could it hurt? Read and weep.

UB

WHAT LIFE IS ALL ABOUT...

On the first day God created the dog. 

God said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. I will give you a life span of twenty years." 

The dog said,"That's too long to be barking. Give me ten years and I'll give you back the other ten." So God agreed. 

On the second day God created the monkey. 

God said, "Entertain people, do monkey tricks, make them laugh. I will give you a twenty-year life span." The monkey said, "How boring, monkey tricks for twenty years? I don't think so. Dog gave you back ten, so that's what I'll do too, okay?" And God agreed. 

On the third day God created the cow. 

God said, "You must go to the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer. I will give you a life span of sixty years." The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years. Let me have twenty and I'll give back the other forty." And God agreed again. 

On the forth day God created man. 

God said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. I'll give you twenty years." Man said, "What? Only twenty years! Tell you what, I'll take my twenty, and the forty the cow gave back and the ten the monkey gave back and the ten the dog gave back, that makes eighty, okay?" "Okay," said God, "you've got a deal." 

So that is why the first twenty years we eat, sleep, play, and enjoy ourselves; for the next forty years we slave in the sun to support our family; for the next ten years we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren; and for the last ten years we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone. 

Now Life has now been explained to you.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> size DOES matter


You know this _how_?

Lisa


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Lisa Van Loo said:


> size DOES matter
> 
> 
> 
> You know this _how_?
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...


Why are you picking on me today?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Patrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> size DOES matter
> 
> 
> 
> You know this _how_?
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

I guess he likes em big Lisa.

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> he likes em big Lisa.


You know this _how_?

(Hey, look! 70 pages!)

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> he likes em big Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> You know this _how_?
> 
> (Hey, look! 70 pages!)
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Let's just say he talks a lot when he's been drinkin. :shock: 

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

I will admit it.....

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Just doing my part to extend the thread, and get the 'largess' outa the conversation. It's been a long time since any '****' talk was enjoyed by me... Billy Crystal in _Soap_ was about all I could stomach.

Here's some more filler:

UB


You know you're living in 2004 when...

1. You accidentally enter your password on the microwave.

2. You haven't played solitaire with real cards in years.

3. You have a list of 15 phone numbers to reach your family of 3.

4. You e-mail the person who works at the desk next to you.

5. Your reason for not staying in touch with friends and family is that they don't have e-mail addresses.

6. You go home after a long day at work you still answer the phone in a business manner

7. You make phone calls from home, you accidentally dial "9" to get an outside line.

8. You've sat at the same desk for four years and worked for three different companies.

10. You learn about your redundancy on the 11 o'clock news.

11. Your boss doesn't have the ability to do your job.

12. You pull up in your own driveway and use your cell phone to see if anyone is home.

13. Every commercial on television has a website at the bottom of the screen.

14. Leaving the house without your cell phone, which you didn't have the
first 20 or 30 (or 60) years of your life, is now a cause for panic
and you turn around to go and get it.

15. You get up in the morning and go online before getting your coffee.

16. You start tilting your head sideways to smile. 

17. You're reading this and nodding and laughing.

18. Even worse, you know exactly to whom you are going to forward this message.

19. You are too busy to notice there was no #9 on this list.

20. You actually scrolled back up to check that there wasn't a #9 on this list.

AND NOW U R LAUGHING AT YOURSELF.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I will admit it.....
> 
> I like big butts and I cannot lie.


Prolly a good thing Guthrie didn't go on this pheasant hunt


Bubba

Always trying to help out in the worst way


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Bubba said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit it.....
> 
> I like big butts and I cannot lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly a good thing Guthrie didn't go on this pheasant hunt
> 
> 
> Bubba
> 
> Always trying to help out in the worst way
Click to expand...


Forgive me for forgetting my audience. I like big (female) butts and I cannot lie. :lol:


----------



## Polock

And Sharon is aware of this BIG BUTT FETISH? :shocked!:


----------



## Uncle Bill

Polock said:


> And Sharon is aware of this BIG BUTT FETISH? :shocked!:


OOPS...you may have 'socked it to him' good there Dan. Wendy has you well conditioned. Hehhehhehheh :wink: 

UB...note to self: Send the Polock some pepper sticks when the geese come down.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

> I like big (female) butts and I cannot lie.


2 questions:

Are you judging anywhere any time soon?

...and...

What color bluejeans should I wear?

Lisa - gonna take advantage of my ASSets wherever I can


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I like big (female) butts and I cannot lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Are you judging anywhere any time soon?
> 
> ...and...
> 
> What color bluejeans should I wear?
> 
> Lisa - gonna take advantage of my ASSets wherever I can
Click to expand...



Yes, derby/qual at the fall 2005 Tulsa trial and I prefer black or khaki. :wink:


----------



## Uncle Bill

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like big (female) butts and I cannot lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Are you judging anywhere any time soon?
> 
> ...and...
> 
> What color bluejeans should I wear?
> 
> Lisa - gonna take advantage of my ASSets wherever I can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, derby/qual at the fall 2005 Tulsa trial and I prefer black or khaki. :wink:
Click to expand...


Yo PJ...You quote that Hemmingway statement for what reason?

UB


----------



## Polock

PJ................never realized you were a GM loyalist.............WIDE TRACK PONTIAC......................................

As they say, 'da bigger the cushion, da easier da.............oh hell, never mind.........................I'll just e-mail Sha.....................oh hell, never mind........ :roll:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Uncle Bill said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like big (female) butts and I cannot lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Are you judging anywhere any time soon?
> 
> ...and...
> 
> What color bluejeans should I wear?
> 
> Lisa - gonna take advantage of my ASSets wherever I can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, derby/qual at the fall 2005 Tulsa trial and I prefer black or khaki. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo PJ...You quote that Hemmingway statement for what reason?
> 
> UB
Click to expand...

I live the quote...EVERY DAY. :?


----------



## Trainwreck

Uncle Bill said:


> Just doing my part to extend the thread, and get the 'largess' outa the conversation. It's been a long time since any '****' talk was enjoyed by me... Billy Crystal in _Soap_ was about all I could stomach.
> 
> Here's some more filler:
> 
> UB
> 
> 
> You know you're living in 2004 when...
> 
> 1. You accidentally enter your password on the microwave.
> 
> 2. You haven't played solitaire with real cards in years.
> 
> 3. You have a list of 15 phone numbers to reach your family of 3.
> 
> 4. You e-mail the person who works at the desk next to you.
> 
> 5. Your reason for not staying in touch with friends and family is that they don't have e-mail addresses.
> 
> 6. You go home after a long day at work you still answer the phone in a business manner
> 
> 7. You make phone calls from home, you accidentally dial "9" to get an outside line.
> 
> 8. You've sat at the same desk for four years and worked for three different companies.
> 
> 10. You learn about your redundancy on the 11 o'clock news.
> 
> 11. Your boss doesn't have the ability to do your job.
> 
> 12. You pull up in your own driveway and use your cell phone to see if anyone is home.
> 
> 13. Every commercial on television has a website at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 14. Leaving the house without your cell phone, which you didn't have the
> first 20 or 30 (or 60) years of your life, is now a cause for panic
> and you turn around to go and get it.
> 
> 15. You get up in the morning and go online before getting your coffee.
> 
> 16. You start tilting your head sideways to smile.
> 
> 17. You're reading this and nodding and laughing.
> 
> 18. Even worse, you know exactly to whom you are going to forward this message.
> 
> 19. You are too busy to notice there was no #9 on this list.
> 
> 20. You actually scrolled back up to check that there wasn't a #9 on this list.
> 
> AND NOW U R LAUGHING AT YOURSELF.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I hope it's a good sign that I can laugh at myself.


----------



## John Gassner

Steve

What the heck is this swishy thread doing almost at the end of page 2? The only reason I told you about RTF was so that you would keep this thread solidly on page 1!!!!! Not to be out chasing ducks, or taking care of Miriams puppy, or starting some stupid thread about paying your dues.

Listen up newbie.......pay your dues by keeping his swishiness on page one. :2gunfire: 

Your friend John


----------



## Bubba

Bada Bing - Right to the top.

Mr Jondrow - you have the watch, I stand relieved.

Mr. Jondrow has the deck and the conn

Bubba


----------



## Howard N

> Mr. Jondrow has the deck and the conn


Is he talking squid talk to a jarhead?


----------



## Jerry

I would love to see this thread just slip away into the darkness. Just takes up bandwidth with NO purpose.

The Swishy one provides us with enough fodder anyway.

Jerry


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Jerry said:


> I would love to see this thread just slip away into the darkness. Just takes up bandwidth with NO purpose.
> 
> The Swishy one provides us with enough fodder anyway.
> 
> Jerry



You have to stop posting to it Jerry or it will never go away. :wink:


----------



## Polock

Shayne....................................and ya thought we forgot....................slippin' to page four..............................not......... :grab:


----------



## MelissaM

It's so good to see this back on page 1!! :lol: 

Happy Holidays everyone!

Melissa


----------



## Miriam Wade

Did he run off & marry some foreign tennis player over the holidays or is he in seclusion because she turned him down? :roll: 

M


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Miriam Wade said:


> Did he run off & marry some foreign tennis player over the holidays or is he in seclusion because she turned him down? :roll:
> 
> M


No, he has been out making the Holiday family circuit.


----------



## Polock

The Swishy One tryin' to slip slide away on page 3.............................................NOT........................................ :grab: Gotcha!


----------



## achiro

Shaynes "takin the old records off the shelf"


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Shaynes "takin the old records off the shelf"


Ok thats funny.


----------



## achiro

Of course it is! :lol:


----------



## Ozpa

Bottom of page 1.

I'm afraid the new picture just isn't getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## msdaisey

HOLD ME BACK!!! :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

msdaisey said:


> HOLD ME BACK!!! :shock:


No no... turn her loose!!!

Shayne


----------



## achiro

achiro said:


> Shaynes "takin the old records off the shelf"


You know a thread is about dead when you add a pic like this and it gets so little love! :shock:


----------



## msdaisey

Honey, if I turned me loose, I'd just want to make sure you could handle it!! 8) 8)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

msdaisey said:


> Honey, if I turned me loose, I'd just want to make sure you could handle it!! 8) 8)


I can't say for sure, but i would go down tryin.

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

achiro said:


> Shaynes "takin the old records off the shelf"



Russ...you worry me...what chat rooms do you hangout in find pictures like that?


----------



## kjrice

Reply #1071 ^


----------



## Steve Amrein

I could not help myself :wink:


----------



## meleagris

Steve:

We needed something to lighten things up a little. Thanks!!!!
________
Easy vape digital temperature


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I just realized i have proof that's not me in the dancing picture!!!!

no necklace.










Puka courtesy of Tina Brunjes.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make. Shayne has 8 days to forget about Anna & buy something sparkly in a little box. :wink: 
But are we ready for little Swishy Moderators running around?!? :shock: 

M


----------



## Uncle Bill

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I just realized i have proof that's not me in the dancing picture!!!!
> 
> no necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puka courtesy of Tina Brunjes.


OK...I'll bite. What motel was she working at?  

UB...thinking those front desk babes are getting hotter all the time. :wink:


----------



## Vicky Trainor

> I just realized i have proof that's not me in the dancing picture!!!!
> 
> no necklace.


Well....."it depends". Could have been you AFTER the accident  Who knows what all you did while on morphine!!!!! :wink: 

Vicky


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Uncle Bill said:


> OK...I'll bite. What motel was she working at?
> 
> UB...thinking those front desk babes are getting hotter all the time. :wink:


HAHAHA... i'm soooo glad she doesn't read the forum. You people would get me in so much trouble!!!

Shayne


----------



## Tracy Sutherland

OMG I love this forum.

I've been gone for months (and I mean months - over 5 according to my login) and this thread is STILL on the front page.

You all kill me.

:shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Miriam Wade said:


> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.


Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.  

Shayne


----------



## Miriam Wade

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

It's amazing how a lack of alcohol in one's system changes your perspective!! :twisted: 

M


----------



## Latisha

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

You are SO making that up!! :x 

Latisha


----------



## Uncle Bill

caliber said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO making that up!! :x
> 
> Latisha
Click to expand...

Awww Latisha, I'm so happy to see your 'yummy' avatar back on the screen. Grrrrrrrrrrr.... 8) :wink: 

UB


----------



## Jerry

And UB, this one thread consumes 25% of all the pages posted.

Chunk it.

Jerry


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Uncle Bill said:


> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO making that up!! :x
> 
> Latisha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww Latisha, I'm so happy to see your 'yummy' avatar back on the screen. Grrrrrrrrrrr.... 8) :wink:
> 
> UB
Click to expand...

For some reason... that M&M is very sexy.

Shayne


----------



## achiro

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Uncle Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO making that up!! :x
> 
> Latisha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww Latisha, I'm so happy to see your 'yummy' avatar back on the screen. Grrrrrrrrrrr.... 8) :wink:
> 
> UB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason... that M&M is very sexy.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

I think it has something to do th the whole melts in your mouth, not in your hands thing.
Besides, we know its Latisha underneath that yummy outer shell. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

achiro said:


> Besides, we know its Latisha underneath that yummy outer shell. :wink:


Latisha has her own yummy outer shell!

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Miriam Wade said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how a lack of alcohol in one's system changes your perspective!! :twisted:
> 
> M
Click to expand...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Latisha

Uncle Bill said:


> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow-not one post about what a great looking couple they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha (caliber) PMed me and told me i was ugly.
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO making that up!! :x
> 
> Latisha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww Latisha, I'm so happy to see your 'yummy' avatar back on the screen. Grrrrrrrrrrr.... 8) :wink:
> 
> UB
Click to expand...

Anything for you, UB.









Latisha


----------



## Latisha

Shayne Mehringer said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, we know its Latisha underneath that yummy outer shell. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Latisha has her own yummy outer shell!
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

To quote my other favorite 2D gal, "I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way."
:lilangel:

Latisha


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Where is Shayne ?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Where is Shayne ?


I'm here.

Shayne


----------



## Terry Britton

I found this on Page 3.


----------



## Polock

Thanks for the reminder Kristie, just happen to find this little gem on page 14......................long live the pooka necklace................


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


Is that a "relief" vocalization or pain and agony?

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Definitely the latter. 

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Definitely the latter.
> 
> Lisa


Sometimes a little pain makes it better.  

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

You hush, or I'll _spank_ you.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> You hush, or I'll _spank_ you.
> 
> Lisa


Exactly


----------



## FOM

Reply 1101! :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Latisha

Can't stop, so close to 75 pages now.... :wink:


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Not to mention it's been almost a year since the original post to this thread.

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Not to mention it's been almost a year since the original post to this thread.
> 
> Lisa


I may have to wear that same outfit to N. Texas again this spring.

Shayne


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

That would be soooo Cute!!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

[QuoteI may have to wear that same outfit to N. Texas again this spring[/Quote]

But Shayne, that outfit is sooooo _last year_!

You need to get with Ed Aycock, resident FT clothing stylist. He'll pimp you up proper. And get better bling than those dam puka shells. 

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> [QuoteI may have to wear that same outfit to N. Texas again this spring


But Shayne, that outfit is sooooo _last year_!

You need to get with Ed Aycock, resident FT clothing stylist. He'll pimp you up proper. And get better bling than those dam puka shells. 

Lisa[/quote]

The puka shells are the ultimate bling. John's wife and my girlfriend, Tina, sent them to me.  

Shayne


----------



## Howard N

> The puka shells are the ultimate bling. John's wife and my girlfriend, Tina, sent them to me.


Yeah, as a joke.


----------



## Terry Britton

caliber said:


> Can't stop, so close to 75 pages now.... :wink:


It always seems like my posts always go to the next page.








Does this one start page 75?











:lol:


----------



## Howard N

Uh Shayne, Anna's much cuter!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Howard N said:


> Uh Shayne, Anna's much cuter!


I'm trying to portray a more professional image these days. :lol: 

Shayne


----------



## Latisha

Well, replacing Anna with Abby is an improvement anyway....   

Latisha


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

caliber said:


> Well, replacing Anna with Abby is an improvement anyway....
> 
> Latisha


I got a PM from someone that said "Who's the good looking bitch in your avatar?"

Don't know if that was before or after i switched them.

Shayne


----------



## Latisha

Shayne Mehringer said:


> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, replacing Anna with Abby is an improvement anyway....
> 
> Latisha
> 
> 
> 
> I got a PM from someone that said "Who's the good looking bitch in your avatar?"
Click to expand...

But you don't have a picture of me up there. 8) 

Latisha


----------



## Howard N

> I got a PM from someone that said "Who's the good looking bitch in your avatar?"
> 
> Don't know if that was before or after i switched them.
> 
> Shayne


Was this from a guy that had recently gotten out of prison? :shock:


----------



## Miriam Wade

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Shayne, Anna's much cuter!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to portray a more professional image these days. :lol:
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Translation: Either his mother or his girlfriend are now visiting RTF :wink: 

M


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

caliber said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, replacing Anna with Abby is an improvement anyway....
> 
> Latisha
> 
> 
> 
> I got a PM from someone that said "Who's the good looking bitch in your avatar?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you don't have a picture of me up there. 8)
> 
> Latisha
Click to expand...

I COULD... and you know it! I have a good un too!

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Shayne, Anna's much cuter!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to portray a more professional image these days. :lol:
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

Which "profession"?

Lisa


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lisa Van Loo said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Shayne, Anna's much cuter!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to portray a more professional image these days. :lol:
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "profession"?
> 
> Lisa
Click to expand...

Abby's pimp.

Shayne


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Lisa Van Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Shayne, Anna's much cuter!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to portray a more professional image these days. :lol:
> 
> Shayne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which "profession"?
> 
> Lisa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abby's pimp.
> 
> Shayne
Click to expand...

That's about right, then.

Lisa


----------



## John Gassner

Found on page 4

He's still swishy and fancy (Even though he's not a moderator).

I think we should all tell our favorite "Shayneisms", Chris A. first!


John


----------



## Ben Hucks

some rainy day when there is nothing to do i'm going to sit down and read all 75 pages of this!!!!!


----------



## Jerry

Don't waste your time. I's all BS from start to finish.

And takes up about 25% of the bandwidth.


Jerry


----------



## kjrice

:twisted:


----------



## Polock

:shock:


----------



## John Gassner

:roll:


----------



## Steve Amrein

:?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Hello,

...

Is this thing on?

:?: 

Testing, ....


----------



## Andy Carlson

Here we go again......... :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Pasquatch

This must be the beginning of the  Apocalypse


----------



## achiro

I am not gonna post in this thread...oops :shock:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/swishy


----------



## North Mountain

Um, where's the picture for those who haven't seen it? The thread just isn't right without the orignal photo!

Laura


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

North Mountain said:


> Um, where's the picture for those who haven't seen it? The thread just isn't right without the orignal photo!
> 
> Laura


It must have been deleted from the server. Here it is again.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Shayne Mehringer said:


> North Mountain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, where's the picture for those who haven't seen it? The thread just isn't right without the orignal photo!
> 
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> It must have been deleted from the server. Here it is again.
Click to expand...

Whew! Thanks for finding it Shayne!

I just checked your image properties and see your photo is hosted at "cox.net". What's your affiliation with "cox"?


----------



## North Mountain

Yes, Thanks!  but where is the hat and the necklace?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Chris Atkinson said:


> I just checked your image properties and see your photo is hosted at "cox.net". What's your affiliation with "cox"?


I'm not a big fan of cox. But i think achiro likes them.

SM


----------



## achiro

Shayne?


----------



## 3blackdogs

Chris Atkinson said:


> [
> I just checked your image properties and see your photo is hosted at "cox.net". What's your affiliation with "cox"?



Chris!!! 

Bad Dog! 


Sit nick Sit!


----------



## JusticeDog

3blackdogs said:


> Sit nick Sit!


Nope, that would be Sit BURN Sit (level 6, all buttons down!) 



But, Shayne, did you really delete that classic photo? Shame on you!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Hey now, wait a minute. 

You're not supposed to TEACH with indirect pressure are you? 

Confused about why he's being "stimulated" regards.... Chris


----------



## Howard N

> Confused about why he's being "stimulated" regards.... Chris


Ya knew better and did it anyway!

Double button continuous six regards,


----------



## JusticeDog

Chris Atkinson said:


> Confused about why he's being "stimulated" regards.... Chris


No pun intended...... :lol:


----------



## 3blackdogs

Howard N said:


> Confused about why he's being "stimulated" regards.... Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Ya knew better and did it anyway!
> 
> Double button continuous six regards,
Click to expand...

Yep, you betcha, Howard.

Amish-smamish!


Negative reinforcement regards, Lydia (with fingers on the TriTronics G2, ready to 'correct'...you look nice in an orange collar, Chris :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## KJB

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Steve Amrein

Whats up Chris come into some money and thought you would spend it on more space on the server.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> Whats up Chris come into some money and thought you would spend it on more space on the server.


Any space spent on me and my six-pack is space well spent!!!!!!

SM


----------



## DKR

130 views away from 40,000


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

So while we are here wasting time and money....what's happening on the house building, Shayne? aren't we going to get any updates?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> So while we are here wasting time and money....what's happening on the house building, Shayne? aren't we going to get any updates?


I should have a slab tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The rough plumbing was done last week. Plumbers and electicians are finishing their stuff right now. My steel/poly package just arrived on site and they should finish the prep work this afternoon! Concrete in the morning.

You can see some of the plumbing in this pic....










SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie

My bet is no slab tomorrow.

Thursday at best. :wink: 

Shayne, see what time it's supposed to pour and I will call that company and see if it's on the books. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ken Guthrie said:


> My bet is no slab tomorrow.


I tried to get my builder to make that same bet with me. He said no. HAHA

All the crews necessary to finish are in the neighborhood... the only delay will be them not finishing and moving on to mine like they are supposed to.

The only "time" i've gotten is tomorrow morning... which probably means around 2pm.

SM


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Shayne said, "The only "time" i've gotten is tomorrow morning... which probably means around 2pm. "

We should start a pool....what time will the slab crew start pouring the slab?

I'll guess 3:35 p.m.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> We should start a pool....what time will the slab crew start pouring the slab?
> 
> I'll guess 3:35 p.m.


Yeah, but which DAY at 3:35pm????????

SM


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Wednesday :lol: September 27, 2006, 3:35 p.m.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Wednesday :lol: September 27, 2006, 3:35 p.m.


I'll take Thursday at 2:30pm!

SM


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Not fair  , you probably have insider information. :roll:


----------



## Pasquatch

Seems like a good place for a random question.............

Does anybody else watch Prison Break on Mondays @ 8pm :?:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Pasquatch said:


> Seems like a good place for a random question.............
> 
> Does anybody else watch Prison Break on Mondays @ 8pm :?:


No... but Gilmore Girls came on tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO

SM


----------



## Steve Amrein

Gilmore Girls :shock: Thats beyond swishy and racing down the road to buying May Kay products and hosting a pampered chef party. Please dont start talking about color swatches and curtains for the new house.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Steve Amrein said:


> Please dont start talking about color swatches and curtains for the new house.


I was with ya up til the last sentence! 

I fully expect Shayne to talk about color swatches and curtain, along with furniture and what to plant in his new garden in the front yard!!! :wink: 

Vicky


----------



## EdA

Vicky Trainor said:


> I fully expect Shayne to talk about color swatches and curtain, along with furniture and what to plant in his new garden in the front yard!!!


and potpourri, scented bath oils, scented candles, bathroom accents, linens, and towels.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Steve Amrein said:


> Gilmore Girls :shock: Thats beyond swishy...


A show about a hot mom and a hot daughter is NOT swishy!!!

Vicky/Ed.... Staci is fully in charge of decorations and landscaping. As long as everything meets my approval.

SM


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Now repeat after me, "Yes, Dear." :wink:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Steve Amrein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilmore Girls :shock: Thats beyond swishy...
> 
> 
> 
> A show about a hot mom and a hot daughter is NOT swishy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SM
Click to expand...

Do you turn the sound off?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Hey, where's the slab?


----------



## EdA

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Hey, where's the slab?


they're putting the teal tint in the concrete before they pour it


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Ed said:


> Lady Duck Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, where's the slab?
> 
> 
> 
> they're putting the teal tint in the concrete before they pour it
Click to expand...

Oh....I thought it was "pearlized" to match his puka shell necklace. :wink: 

Picking on Shayne regards, 

Vicky


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ed said:


> they're putting the teal tint in the concrete before they pour it


I put up with a lot of unnecessary crap from you, but THIS, coming from the king of questionable 1980s pastel fashion wear... is bullcrap.

The slab WAS NOT poured today. They did not get the right steel cable package, should be here in the morning... set up, prep, inspection... MAYBE pour tomorrow afternoon, prolly Friday morning.

If anyone could mail me a couple months worth of Zoloft i would be most appreciative.

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> They did not get the right steel cable package, should be here in the morning... set up, prep, inspection... MAYBE pour tomorrow afternoon, prolly Friday morning.
> 
> SM


 that's what they told you and you believe them? :lol: 


I would suggest you go down to the local pharmacy and get you a Prozac salt lick, tuck it under your left arm and go to lickin?


----------



## Steve Amrein

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're putting the teal tint in the concrete before they pour it
> 
> 
> 
> I put up with a lot of unnecessary crap from you, but THIS, coming from the king of questionable 1980s pastel fashion wear... is bullcrap.
> 
> The slab WAS NOT poured today. They did not get the right steel cable package, should be here in the morning... set up, prep, inspection... MAYBE pour tomorrow afternoon, prolly Friday morning.
> 
> If anyone could mail me a couple months worth of Zoloft i would be most appreciative.
> 
> SM
Click to expand...

Dont freak out this is only the begining. I will start looking on ebay for a used straight jacket. What color would you prefer :wink:


----------



## DKR

If it's not to late to get in on the pool for the teal slab pour I'd like to put in for OCTOBER, sorry Ed the only choice was Cyan

if I need to be specific I?ll say mid October. :twisted:


----------



## lynette

If concreters work over there like they do over here..I'll go 5th October...then it'll probably rain :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not get the right steel cable package, should be here in the morning... set up, prep, inspection... MAYBE pour tomorrow afternoon, prolly Friday morning.
> 
> SM
> 
> 
> 
> that's what they told you and you believe them? :lol:
> 
> 
> I would suggest you go down to the local pharmacy and get you a Prozac salt lick, tuck it under your left arm and go to lickin?
Click to expand...

Everything these "builders" do is subbed out to the least english speaking bidder/subcontractor. My builder has 5 different slabs being poured this week in other locations... and this is how the "slab process" happens.... builder schedules dirt work, form boards, form board inspection, plumbing, electrical, inspections. From there, the concrete sub handles steel/poly prep, ordering the concrete, and the work crews. So the concrete sub is the only one that knows exactly when things are going to happen. Props to Guthrie, my inside guy, that knows all of the builders and subs in our area... if he hadn't confirmed that the concrete sub was reputable, i would be even more freaked out.

Is there a Dr on the forum that will call me in a prescription for Prozac or Zoloft? Please. i'm being soooo serious.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

DKR said:


> If it's not to late to get in on the pool for the teal slab pour I'd like to put in for OCTOBER, sorry Ed the only choice was Cyan
> 
> if I need to be specific I?ll say mid October. :twisted:


See, i know about Cyan... i'm a computer guy. But teal? Well, while most of us consider teal our first shot at duck season.......... Ed considers it the entire left half of his closet.

SM


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Is there a Dr on the forum that will call me in a prescription for Prozac or Zoloft? Please. i'm being soooo serious.


Dang, if you're about to have a nervous breakdown over tinted concrete what in the heck are you going to do when it's time for cabinets, trim, and paint :shock:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Time to call "Queer Eye for the Entry Guy"


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ed said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Dr on the forum that will call me in a prescription for Prozac or Zoloft? Please. i'm being soooo serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, if you're about to have a nervous breakdown over tinted concrete what in the heck are you going to do when it's time for cabinets, trim, and paint :shock:
Click to expand...

Once the slab is poured and the framing is up... i'm gonna stay away from there for 2 weeks!!!

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Tulsa Slim said:


> Time to call "Queer Eye for the Entry Guy"


Thats actually pretty funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SM


----------



## DKR

Tulsa Slim said:


> Time to call "Queer Eye for the Entry Guy"



Paul we need a definition would you use ENTRY in a sentence please.


----------



## meleagris

What an awesome thread!!!!
________
WENDIE 99


----------



## meleagris

Look what I found on page 2    
________
BIG WOMEN LIVE


----------



## Gun_Dog2002




----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

So, I went to California for the MasterNational meeting, did soem sight-seeing, visited some friends whose 12 acre ranch adjoins George Lucas's place and came home...what did I miss?

Do we have a slab yet or can they not get the shade of teal correct??


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

No slab, he's homeless.

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Ken Bora's proud of all the RTF'ers for making a 12 page discussion on a mark is a mark without anyone attacking anyone.

I'm proud too...but had to remind Ken that to be the longest thread on RTF, it's got some ground to make up!

:wink:


----------



## Angie B

Chris Atkinson said:


> Ken Bora's proud of all the RTF'ers for making a 12 page discussion on a mark is a mark without anyone attacking anyone.
> 
> I'm proud too...but had to remind Ken that to be the longest thread on RTF, it's got some ground to make up!
> 
> :wink:


Amen,,, Chris,,,, Amen!

Angie


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

the original swishy photo on the first page is gone. :?


----------



## ksubigbuck

Ken Bora said:



> the original swishy photo on the first page is gone. :?


I know, I want to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Andy Carlson

Ken Bora said:


> the original swishy photo on the first page is gone. :?


And this is a bad thing?? Now at least people can sleep at night without nightmares from looking at that picture!! :wink: I do admit it was not quite as unsettling as those pictures that surfaced of Gooser but I think the swishy photo was what inspired Gooser to be the "model" he is today!! :wink: :wink:  

Andy


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

ksubigbuck said:


> Ken Bora said:
> 
> 
> 
> the original swishy photo on the first page is gone. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I want to see what all the fuss is about.
Click to expand...

somebody still has the original swishy photo and uses it as their avatar, I've seen it, but who?


----------



## Polock

Meleagris still maintains the original swishy photo............and I'm sure John will use it as he sees fit......................... :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I'll email Tracy and see if she still has a copy...


/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Here it is....and it's back on the main post too!


----------



## Guest

Kind of scary that this thread is almost THREE YEARS old... Would have never guessed. We'll have to bring it up in April for it's birthday...


----------



## EdA

The Polo jacket does not go with the rest of the outfit :? 

Ralph Lauren would be horrified :shock:


----------



## Miriam Wade

Chris Atkinson said:


> Here it is....and it's back on the main post too!


A sight to send chills down the spine of desk clerks everywhere!! :shock: :wink: 

M


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Miriam Wade said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is....and it's back on the main post too!
> 
> 
> 
> A sight to send chills down the spine of desk clerks everywhere!! :shock: :wink:
> 
> M
Click to expand...

Actually, I've heard that the male clerks at the Red Roof Inn find this look quite attractive.

But I won't tell which brother of mine passed that little tidbit on. 8) 

BWAAAAA HA HA HA HA!!!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Shayne is such an amature *******...

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Shayne is such an amature *******...
> 
> /Paul


I better hit this before Fallon...

A M A T E U R

"May I hear it in a sentence?"......


----------



## DKR

I don't think this was the original pic, take a look at John's (Melagris) avatar. Vicky is asking about the bus in the first few posts and it's in that pic.


In that one he looks like he is skipping.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Chris Atkinson said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne is such an amature *******...
> 
> /Paul
> 
> 
> 
> I better hit this before Fallon...
> 
> A M A T E U R
> 
> "May I hear it in a sentence?"......
Click to expand...

I had to spell it so Shayne could sound it out.....:lol:

/Paul


----------



## K G

And that little bitty one-drink bottle of water................ :roll: .................

What_ever_ regards,

kg


----------



## Chris Atkinson

K G said:


> And that little bitty one-drink bottle of water................ :roll: .................
> 
> What_ever_ regards,
> 
> kg


Brother Keith...

That's called a "sssssss ip"

(emphasize the ssss part at the beginning.... a little lisp is perfectly acceptable)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Yall *SUCK SUCK SUCK!!!*


----------



## Angie B

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Yall *SUCK SUCK SUCK!!!*


Yaaa, but you love it..... 8) Cause it's all about you!!! :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Yall *SUCK SUCK SUCK!!!*


Are you sure you don't want to spell it out phoenetically?

I think it would go something like this:

"th thth..sssuuuck"

Then again, I've never been good with diction and pronunciation.


----------



## Polock

DKR said:


> I don't think this was the original pic, take a look at John's (Melagris) avatar. Vicky is asking about the bus in the first few posts and it's in that pic.
> 
> 
> In that one he looks like he is skipping.


Exactly correct, this is only a close up......................doesn't show the bus load of motel clerk groupies and hospital nurses clammering to wash Shayne back.................................. :shock: :roll: :roll:

And to think.........I rescued that puka necklace................ :roll:


----------



## Latisha

This thread just doesn't want to die does it? :lol:


----------



## ErinsEdge

What happened to Fetchitgold who started the thread?


----------



## meleagris

You are right...it is not the first one that was posted. In all my moves in the last year, the first one posted is buried in a file somewhere. The one posted now is just one I could without a lot of effort. I'll find the first one posted sometime.

Now as far as the little water bottle goes...I'll defend Shayne on that one. Our forum's other swishy poster (Dr Pink Plaid and wine coolers himself) bought those whimpy little things so no water would go to waste!!!!
________
CHEAP AIRSOFT AIR RIFLE


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

ErinsEdge said:


> What happened to Fetchitgold who started the thread?


Tracy has found true love, or Tellus as I have a hard time thinking of him as true love. They live in Sacramento CA where Tellus trains full time and Tracy pursues her nursing profession. Here's a pic of them in Montana 2 summers ago when we went up there to see her family and run dogs...









http://sutterbayretrievers.com/

/Paul


----------



## meleagris

Who let this tread get to page 2?????
________
Heat gun


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

meleagris said:


> Who let this tread get to page 2?????


Some guy named meleagris....guys slackin or something...

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Polock said:


> .... and hospital nurses clammering to wash Shayne back.................................. :shock: :roll: :roll:


I can assure you that they washed more than that!

They told me i was the only patient that ever got bathed by two nurses at the same time..... and actually the only one to ever request it.... good times, good times.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

DKR said:


> In that one he looks like he is skipping.


Got somethin against skipping??????

SM


----------



## Uncle Bill

Shayne Mehringer said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that one he looks like he is skipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Got somethin against skipping??????
> 
> SM
Click to expand...

It's great to have this old thread back on page one. 

I especially enjoy your new sig line, Shayne. Spoken like a former student, and subsequent dropout, of the coyote ugly school. hehhehhehheh

UB


----------



## Andy Carlson

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and hospital nurses clammering to wash Shayne back.................................. :shock: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you that they washed more than that!
> 
> They told me i was the only patient that ever got bathed by two nurses at the same time.....
> SM
Click to expand...

I remember hearin' something about "safety in numbers"!! :wink: 

Andy


----------



## DKR

Shayne Mehringer said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that one he looks like he is skipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Got somethin against skipping??????
> 
> SM
Click to expand...


I'm sorry did I hurt your feelings Skippy!


----------



## Polock

Vicky T...................you still got dat pic of Shayne black & blue arse wit the gravel and dirt scrapes all over it...................or did ya retire that one to the motel clerks art museum........................... :twisted:


----------



## Gina

WOW!!! :lol: :lol: I'm finally able to see the famous (or infamous) picture of the almighty Swishy one!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Gina said:


> WOW!!! :lol: :lol: I'm finally able to see the famous (or infamous) picture of the almighty Swishy one!
































/Paul


----------



## Boondux

Same here, Gina!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Hey Uncle Bill.........*

Check out you and swishey........


----------



## lablover

You would think that swishy would have gotten rid of that wimpy necklace by now. :shock: 
I'm not too sure about those wimpy sandals either.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

lablover said:


> You would think that swishy would have gotten rid of that wimpy necklace by now. :shock:
> I'm not too sure about those wimpy sandals either.


Um, those are Reef flip flops.... and that was like 4 necklaces ago.

But you would think i would have friggin sucked in my gut.

SM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Shayne Mehringer said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that swishy would have gotten rid of that wimpy necklace by now. :shock:
> I'm not too sure about those wimpy sandals either.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, those are Reef flip flops.... and that was like 4 necklaces ago.
> 
> But you would think i would have friggin sucked in my gut.
> 
> SM
Click to expand...

You were. Otherwise we wouldn't have seen those fairy sandals your wearing...

/Paul


----------



## Uncle Bill

I'm thinking the dude standing next to you shoulda sucked in HIS gut...but then, he'd done all the impressing he was gonna do with LVL and Miriam by that time.

One thing that is rather obvious from the picture...you can tell who was doing the walking through the wet grass, and setting out the decoys.

If you are still able to stand that straight today, young man, I salute you. It's always important to keep things strongly upright.

UB...wondering if the 'necklace' may have worked for him? :roll:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

/Paul


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

*Hey Shayne...........*

 Remember this???


----------



## Uncle Bill

I know Wendy, Vickie, (or is it Vicky...I can say it better than spell it :roll: )and Miriam. But who's the other gal?

UB...thinking Shayne is really proud of those sandals...AND that necklace. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Polock

UB ......that was Josh's girl friend............now his X-girlfriend


Polock...............wandering if he'll have goose sticks for the Super Bowl.........


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

You can't keep a big buck down.....











/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> You can't keep a big buck down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Paul


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA thank goodness the rut is not in.

SM


----------



## Uncle Bill

Polock said:


> UB ......that was Josh's girl friend............now his X-girlfriend
> 
> 
> Polock...............wandering if he'll have goose sticks for the Super Bowl.........


Not to worry...they are in the mail...yesterday! Enjoy.

UB


----------



## Polock

Uncle Bill said:


> Polock said:
> 
> 
> 
> UB ......that was Josh's girl friend............now his X-girlfriend
> 
> 
> Polock...............wandering if he'll have goose sticks for the Super Bowl.........
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry...they are in the mail...yesterday! Enjoy.
> 
> UB
Click to expand...

I am once again in your debt..................thanks my friend............ 

Polock........knowin' UB's word is as good as gold............ :wink:


----------



## meleagris

It's just not right not to have this on the first page!!!!
________
Homemade Volcano Vaporizer


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Hey, the search is definitely working now....










/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Yall are such good friends!

SM


----------



## Boondux

I can't believe how frequently this post comes back...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Boondux said:


> I can't believe how frequently this post comes back...


I can't believe anyone still looks at it.

SM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I can't believe anyone still looks at it.
> 
> SM


Well Shayne its all about priorities...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










/Paul


----------



## TxFig

I'm glad it's back - I was missing it....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

/Paul


----------



## Jason Gillette

Now That's Funny!


----------



## captdan

Wow!!

It is amazing that the catalog seems to be bleeding onto Shayne's underwear, but more importantly, it is amazing how much he has aged in the last few years. BTW, what ever happened to Anna?

Dan Rice


----------



## Trevor Toberny

*.*

hey, where is his wedding ring in the picture?


----------



## Jason Gillette

Wonder if he wrote off the expense of replacing those stained jean shorts?


----------



## TxFig

captaindan said:


> Wow!!
> 
> It is amazing that the catalog seems to be bleeding onto Shayne's underwear,



He wears underwear? :shock:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jason Gillette said:


> Wonder if he wrote off the expense of replacing those stained jean shorts?


Of course!

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

CNBarnes said:


> captaindan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> It is amazing that the catalog seems to be bleeding onto Shayne's underwear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wears underwear? :shock:
Click to expand...

Ask Angie! :shock: 

SM


----------



## Uncle Bill

Shayne Mehringer said:


> CNBarnes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captaindan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> It is amazing that the catalog seems to be bleeding onto Shayne's underwear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wears underwear? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask Angie! :shock:
> 
> SM
Click to expand...


No wonder you are falling outa favor, "Tellall". Ya know how blonds hate thet. :roll: 

UB


----------



## adonika

Mister Swishy, lookin' phishy, 
what sets your field days aglow?

Why anklets and hats and petite water vats,
and seating on ducks in a row!

Anon Y. Mouse


----------



## EdA

captaindan said:


> it is amazing how much he has aged in the last few years.


he's put on a few pounds too :wink:


----------



## Richard Halstead

My dog has a necklace like that, too.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I think we're in need of the swishy thread this week. Everbody start on page 1 and start reading.

/Paul


----------



## Uncle Bill

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I think we're in need of the swishy thread this week. Everbody start on page 1 and start reading.
> 
> /Paul


Good thinking, /Paul. Always felt this could and should be the RTF's one and only 100 pager. :wink: :lol: :lol: 

UB...thinkin' ol' Jer must be proud of us, and how we're heppin' eh?


----------



## DEDEYE

I personally like his outfit. Camping clothes, cammo and white coats can get kinda boring.. After awhile.


----------



## EdA

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I think we're in need of the swishy thread this week.


I think he's in Mexico trying to find himself :shock:


----------



## Ken Guthrie

He could be laying naked with his island friends :shock: , but in all seriousness Shayne has come up with a rare skin condition.

Something that is stress related will pop up every now and then. I don't know the medical term for it, but I know he is concerned.

Maybe Shayne will shed more light.

I sure miss having him around. He was good for a few laughs. :lol:


----------



## achiro

Ken Guthrie said:


> He could be laying naked with his island friends :shock: , but in all seriousness Shayne has come up with a rare skin condition.
> 
> Something that is stress related will pop up every now and then. I don't know the medical term for it, but I know he is concerned.
> 
> Maybe Shayne will shed more light.
> 
> I sure miss having him around. He was good for a few laughs. :lol:


It is rosacea. This is a post from him a month ago:



Shayne Mehringer said:


> I am here... still not married... still maintaining scene control!
> 
> I've been out of it for the last few weeks. Found out I have serious rosacea. My face has felt like its been on fire and my eyes have watered/burned like welders burn for a few weeks now. I haven't really talked to anyone and have only been on the computer long enough to do EE stuff. I've got some good medicine now and it seems to be much much better the last few days. Hopefully it won't be cronic and won't affect my vision (it can cause blindness).
> 
> Getting old sucks...
> 
> SM


----------



## captdan

*Moderator*

Rosacea causes blindness??   :twisted: and a red face?? :shock: 

DJR


----------



## spaightlabs

*Re: Moderator*



captdan said:


> Rosacea causes blindness??   :twisted: and a red face?? :shock:
> 
> DJR


There are several differnt 'grades' of rosacea, and it can be quite severe...certainly nothing to laugh about...


----------



## badbullgator

What has become of the swishy one?? Very long time no see. You would think Paul’s expression of man love for Ken would be enough to draw him out of hiding. 

:?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*con*

*Hope you get to feeling better and have more computer time Shayne!! Sure miss his insight 8) 

Aaron

PS How about some more House pics if your feeling up to it!*


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

badbullgator said:


> What has become of the swishy one?? Very long time no see. You would think Paul’s expression of man love for Ken would be enough to draw him out of hiding.
> 
> :?: :?: :?: :?:


Point of order. I have made no expressions of man love for Ken. I have no interest in a bare chested, cowboy hat wearing, baseball player in pink fluffy boots.

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I'm here, alive and well. Not 100% better, but a million times better than i was a month ago. Got some good script meds and Dr Russ got me taking fish oil. EE was slow for the national and needed to burn some airline miles, so we took a trip to Mexico. Got home about 1am this morning, 3.5 hour flight delay in mexico city. The 10lbs i gained in mexico is hard to notice with a bronze tan bod and splotchy red face. hehe

SM


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm here, alive and well. Not 100% better, but a million times better than i was a month ago. Got some good script meds and Dr Russ got me taking fish oil. EE was slow for the national and needed to burn some airline miles, so we took a trip to Mexico. Got home about 1am this morning, 3.5 hour flight delay in mexico city. The 10lbs i gained in mexico is hard to notice with a bronze tan bod and splotchy red face. hehe
> 
> SM


*Glad to hear your feeling better....good news is with the 10lbs if you get Montezuma's revenge it will be gone in no time and no need to head to the gym...... 8) 

Aaron*


----------



## Uncle Bill

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm here, alive and well. Not 100% better, but a million times better than i was a month ago. Got some good script meds and Dr Russ got me taking fish oil. EE was slow for the national and needed to burn some airline miles, so we took a trip to Mexico. Got home about 1am this morning, 3.5 hour flight delay in mexico city. The 10lbs i gained in mexico is hard to notice with a bronze tan bod and splotchy red face. hehe
> 
> SM



Prolly a good thang you had the 'splotchy red' complexion. What with the 'bronze tan bod', and the extra 10 lbs they may have mistook you for someone wanting to get back in for the melon harvest. Heh heh heh heh

Good to see yer moniker back on the RTF.

UB


----------



## MooseGooser

Shayne!!! Buddy!!!! Glad your back!!! :lol: 

I always miss you when your gone!!

Whys dont yas start a wardrobe thread??

Was there any critters on the beach in Mexico???

Gooser


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> with a bronze tan bod and splotchy red face. hehe


kinda makes you sound like a strawberry dipped in milk chocolate


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

EdA said:


> chocolate


Only from the waste down. :shock: 

SM


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> Only from the waste down.
Click to expand...

yep, in your case it is "WASTE" or perhaps wasted or maybe with an extra 10 you do not have a WAISTline :wink: 

Hoping It Is Is From Your Waist Down Regards


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Shayne Mehringer said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> Only from the waste down. :shock:
> 
> SM
Click to expand...

So about the size of a Hershey Kiss? :shock:


----------



## Bubba

Whew.... Dang good thing this one didn't get "pruned"- we are talking a piece of RTF history here.
I resurected it just for ya Bud.

Always trying to get along in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## TxFig

I was wondering how long it would be before this thread made an appearance in the new format. Glad to see it didn't take too long!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Very appropriate, too considering that he got married last week!

This thread should never die!


----------



## Boondux

I knew this thread would resurface...only a matter of time.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Shayne just said he was metro. Had to bring it back.....

/Paul


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Its baaack......


----------



## YardleyLabs

Doesn't this thread finally deserve a lock????


----------



## DUCK DGS

I must admit that I thought of this thread when Shayne said "metro"! 

Sue


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

DUCK DGS said:


> I must admit that I thought of this thread when Shayne said "metro"!
> 
> Sue


Yeah i did too.... bout 2 minutes after i posted it. 

SM


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Yeah i did too.... bout 2 minutes after i posted it.
> 
> SM


Are the Fab 5 Metro?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Swishy....



/Paul


----------



## DEDEYE

I would like to know what is so "swishy" about his outfit.....


----------



## Howard N

DEDEYE said:


> I would like to know what is so "swishy" about his outfit.....


 









You're kidding right? How about pedalpushers on a guy, funny socks, brokeback hat, such a dainty bottle of water (notice the pinky) and that oh so fab puka shell neckless for starters?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

What is so ultimately sad is he will spend the rest of his life just trying to get back to being this cool.....

Mr. "of mice and men" may never get there again....


/Paul


----------



## DEDEYE

Howard N said:


> You're kidding right? How about pedalpushers on a guy, funny socks, brokeback hat, such a dainty bottle of water (notice the pinky) and that oh so fab puka shell neckless for starters?


Wello Howard, I guess I have been in the beauty industry too long if I don't see the swishyness. I had a couple of boys working for me who many men thought were women. So, I reckon this particular swishy outfit looks pretty studly. Uh huh... You should see one of my fishing partners. His pedalpushers have fruit on them, and checkers, and chili peppers, and.....

Metromen and brokeback men pay my bills regards! You are a geek. See ya tonight!


----------



## Jimmy the Mick

Battle of the century Swishy vs. Mickey


----------



## DEDEYE

Due to the severe beating I took tonight by Howard and his cat-O-nine tails, I must apologize to the RTF world for calling Shaynes attire studly. It was just a terrible thing to say. Apologies from Alaska! Man those welts hurt...........:shock:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

DEDEYE said:


> Due to the severe beating I took tonight by Howard and his cat-O-nine tails, I must apologize to the RTF world for calling Shaynes attire studly. It was just a terrible thing to say. Apologies from Alaska! Man those welts hurt...........:shock:


Youve been a bad bad girl, Howard spank her some more for me.


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC

This is the funniest thing I have only half read in my entire life gonig to be an all nighter

Smitty


----------



## Richard Finch

Has this been resurrected???



Good Lord,



Richard


----------



## firehouselabs

Sorry, my bad. Shayne, looked kinda studly to me too. Must be that "dirty hot" thing that women go for.


----------



## Olds

Nice Jorts


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

firehouselabs said:


> Shayne, looked kinda studly to me too.


Best thing written on this forum in YEARS!



SM


----------



## Creek Retrievers

So Shayne did you 86 the hair off of your legs for that picture? Nice legs by the way.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers

This picture still confuses me, I would like to defend Shayne, but can't bring myself to do something like that. It appears he is going for several different looks at once. 

Is that a pearl snap under that members only jacket?


----------



## JusticeDog

Shayne is so lucky that someone nice actually married him!


----------



## meleagris

Definitely the greatest thread ever. Shayne....so glad I could have my part in it!!!


----------



## firehouselabs

Now if only someone would post a picture showing the backside....just so that we could definatively make the call on true "studliness" of course!


----------



## EdA

when the picture was taken he was 

1. single

2. younger

3. more than a few pounds lighter

and

4. he didn't have that funny little Hitler mustache on his lower lip

and the picture was taken in Southern Oklahoma, lordy, it's a wonder that boy made it back across the Red River.....


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

EdA said:


> and the picture was taken in Southern Oklahoma, lordy, it's a wonder that boy made it back across the Red River.....


NO WAY ED...that picture is IN TEXAS at Scott's place...there is NO WAY we let dudes dress like that in Oklahoma...only Texans dress like that.


----------



## EdA

Patrick Johndrow said:


> NO WAY ED...that picture is IN TEXAS at Scott's place...there is NO WAY we let dudes dress like that in Oklahoma...only Texans dress like that.


sorry PJ but that was in Springer Oklahoma 

and I've never dressed like that....and he ain't no TEXAN.....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

ShotGunWillie said:


> This picture still confuses me, I would like to defend Shayne, but can't bring myself to do something like that. It appears he is going for several different looks at once.
> 
> Is that a pearl snap under that members only jacket?


That's an Abercrombie shirt, Polo jacket, and Lucky shorts. That was also a LONG time ago.

Contrary to what Ed says, i am prolly 30lbs lighter today and i don't have a hitler mustache.

I have no idea what i was thinking with the hat. I went through a phase where i wore the "taco" hat. I was riding horses at Carruth's after that trial and the hat blew off and the horse behind me trampled it. I went back to normal caps after that.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Creek Retrievers said:


> So Shayne did you 86 the hair off of your legs for that picture? Nice legs by the way.


No. i'm just very light haired. My chicken legs have a nice coating of blonde peach fuzz.

SM


----------



## Peggy Snyder

OK?! 61540 views and the subject was?


----------



## Richard Halstead

Peggy Snyder said:


> OK?! 61540 views and the subject was?



It's like Shakespeare "Much Ado About Nothing"


----------



## TxFig

I have been retired from doggie games for a little more than a year now. I decided to re-emerge just long enough to ask:

Is Shayne still swishy?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Once swishy always swishy


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

fetchitgold said:


>


What are those freaking knots on your leg?


----------



## Leddyman

Dang! I bought that outfit at the Salvation Army thrift store. I was planning on wearing it to the ARC spring field trial!

Now I find out It's sooo last year,


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Patrick Johndrow said:


> What are those freaking knots on your leg?


Thats from being kicked by the motel 6 chicks.....

/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Wow! It's alive.....It's ALIVE!


----------



## Richard Halstead

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Thats from being kicked by the motel 6 chicks.....
> 
> /Paul


 
Preceaded by the statement, "Whip me, beat me, make me feel cheap..."


----------



## Leddyman

Where the heck has he been lately anyway? What is he working or something stupid like that?

I don't know which swishy TV shows I should be watching regards,


----------



## 1st retriever

Shayne you don't look that bad!


----------



## 2tall

And where has Patrick gone? Has Motel 6 called them both away?


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Richard Halstead said:


> Preceaded by the statement, "Whip me, beat me, make me feel cheap..."


Hmmmm, was this said by Shayne or the motel 6 chick?? Having seen the motel chick, I'm thinking it was said by Shayne!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

1st retriever said:


> Shayne you don't look that bad!


Comments like this can get you banned real quick!!!!! (Don't ever compliment Shayne....you don't know what you're asking for!!!) LOL You've only been on RTF long enough to have seen the "gentler, kinder Shayne"!!!! :0


----------



## 1st retriever

Vicky Trainor said:


> Comments like this can get you banned real quick!!!!! (Don't ever compliment Shayne....you don't know what you're asking for!!!) LOL You've only been on RTF long enough to have seen the "gentler, kinder Shayne"!!!! :0


I was just trying to be nice!lol My bad! Shayne what are you wearing??? Is that better?


----------



## BirdHntr

Patrick Johndrow said:


> What are those freaking knots on your leg?


Them there are "Pre-Populated chigger bites". 

Carl


----------



## MooseGooser

STEPH!!!!!


What are *YOU* wearing???????


Gooser


----------



## 1st retriever

MooseGooser said:


> STEPH!!!!!
> 
> 
> What are *YOU* wearing???????
> 
> 
> Gooser


Not approriate Gooser!:lol:


----------



## jgrammer

Chris, you are on vacation....and this comes back to haunt us. Wow, too much time on your hands for sure!


----------



## Polock

I saw his room after the fact...........just don't ask.......and it was the Micro-Tel............:shock:


----------



## kindakinky

*At least Shayne tries to give back to the sport through his various businesses!!!
*


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Polock said:


> I saw his room after the fact...........just don't ask.......and it was the Micro-Tel............:shock:


You just had to mention that, didn't you.  No frat house could top that mess!!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Steph... i thought i looked pretty damn good!

SM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Vicky Trainor said:


> Comments like this can get you banned real quick!!!!! (Don't ever compliment Shayne....you don't know what you're asking for!!!) LOL You've only been on RTF long enough to have seen the "gentler, kinder Shayne"!!!! :0



Amen sister.

/paul


----------



## 1st retriever

Shayne Mehringer said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Steph... i thought i looked pretty damn good!
> 
> SM


You are welcome but it may be the last compliment I give you!lol I found that is the worst thing I could have done!lol jk


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Polock, this old thread brings back some memories of the Swishy One when I came up yo NY..........Microtel it was,,,,,,,,,LOL


----------



## Polock

Otey, you're exactly right, was some great memories in NY. And I've seen Shayne quite a few times here in TX, and he's still the same.
I even threw a flyer for him when he was judgin' down here, and they wouldn't fly worth a damn, and he had the nerve to say I threw like a girl.

Un-appreciative swishy snob...........God Bless him though....the week wasn't pleasant for him and Miriam in NY.......he's still a shining star for the dawg games though......;-)


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Polock, I will never forget the feeling when I saw the car parts of Miriam's Jeep flying in the air from the force of that crash. I thought I had lost a couple of friends I had just made the day before. One thing I remember is Miriam teasing me about my trailer "looks like the Beverly Hillbillies.......LOL. Had everything but a sink on it.LOL. What a line up I met..Uncle Bill, Shayne, Miriam, LVL, Wendy, Paul Young, Chris Payne, Joseph McCann The Snows. I hit the jackpot.


----------



## Polock

Otey, we do get to meet some great folks in these dawg games....memories for everyone of them carry for sure......

The trailer was a sight to behold I will add........but even better the friendship and memories it provided.........;-)

Stay well my friend, until we meet again..........Thanks........


----------



## TxFig

Wow - my RTF radar must be working. I've been gone for another 7 months only to pop back in to see that Shayne is still being swishy. 


The more things change, the more they stay the same! :razz:


----------



## EdA

For those who think 5 pages is wasted bandwidth. ;-)

he is now a few pounds heavier and an expectant father


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

EdA said:


> For those who think 5 pages is wasted bandwidth. ;-)
> 
> he is now a few pounds heavier and an expectant father


....and still as swishy as ever!


----------



## Leddyman

And he has been absent quit a bit lately. I guess a pregnant wife has a tendency to cut into your wasted time allotment.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

This thread is like RTF herpes. HAHAHAHA

SM


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Creek Retrievers said:


> So Shayne did you 86 the hair off of your legs for that picture? Nice legs by the way.





Shayne Mehringer said:


> No. *i'm just very light haired*. My chicken legs have a nice coating of blonde peach fuzz.
> 
> SM


light haired...........   
I'm gonna use that ;-)


.


----------



## Losthwy

If this silly thread was a horse it would of been shot long ago. Seat on a Duck- another dead horse.


----------



## firehouselabs

Gee, can you tell that there has been a lot of "snow days" ???? I don't even have to work tomorrow! First time office has EVER been closed!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Losthwy said:


> If this silly thread was a horse it would of been shot long ago.


Understatement of the year...

SM


----------



## Brian Courser

Well I am glad it was not as this was my first chance at it. Shayne it must mean you are well liked for everyone to make such a fuss like this.


----------



## FOM

Brian Courser said:


> Well I am glad it was not as this was my first chance at it. Shayne it must mean you are well liked for everyone to make such a fuss like this.


You should of seen the picture of him on the side of a truck sitting on the crapper....God I wished I could find that picture...that's an RTF vintage picture, way better than the swishy one!

FOM


----------



## EdA

Brian Courser said:


> Shayne it must mean you are well liked for everyone to make such a fuss like this.


With the same level of affection one would have for a case of athlete's foot.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

EdA said:


> With the same level of affection one would have for a case of athlete's foot.


 GOOD ONE Dr. Ed......................LOLOLOLO


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

bump for the noobs


----------



## badbullgator

Keeping history alive


----------



## MooseGooser

I really miss Shayne. I used to love when he'd call me dumb ass!
Never met the guy in person.. But seems like He'd be a fun guy to hang around with

Where the he!! are you yodel boy?? To good to pay a visit once in a while??

Gooser


----------



## Howard N

> Where the he!! are you yodel boy??


See what happens you you gotta grow up and be a (hopefully) good example for your kids.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Howard N said:


> See what happens you you gotta grow up and be a (hopefully) good example for your kids.


If you saw how he's dressing that poor boy! Swishy junior...

/Paul


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

MooseGooser said:


> I really miss Shayne. I used to love when he'd call me dumb ass!
> Never met the guy in person.. But seems like He'd be a fun guy to hang around with
> 
> Where the he!! are you yodel boy?? To good to pay a visit once in a while??
> 
> Gooser


 Were oh were are you tonight?
Why did you leave me here all alone?
I searched the world over and thought I found
_(an electronic retriever event entry service)_
Someone else has your brainchild and poof you are gone!


----------



## twall

Bump.

Some good old names not seen on RTF anymore.

Tom


----------



## BJGatley

I remember the refuge forum was a good place to hang your hat. Even before it was a forum....Times change....


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

This thread is still alive after 10+ years....crazy


----------



## Terry Britton

Howard N said:


> See what happens you you gotta grow up and be a (hopefully) good example for your kids.


Yeah, I know. I disappeared since 2010 myself, but will be getting involved again as we will be replacing Ginger (RIP), and passing on the tradition to my son and hopefully daughter. My son is now 9 years old, and it will be good for him to be involved in training a new pup. Lindsey helped with Ginger when she as little, and some on her may remember me bringing her to training days as an infant in a stroller.


----------



## Peter Balzer

Terry, nice to meet you yesterday. Small world.


----------



## Terry Britton

Peter Balzer said:


> Terry, nice to meet you yesterday. Small world.


Yes, it was nice to meet you and your team as well.


----------



## msdaisey

http://www.dailyviralstuff.com/the-hilarious-story-of-shane-the-walmart-deli-guy-told-through-notes-from-his-boss/

This is what he's been doing with himself . . .


----------



## suepuff

msdaisey said:


> http://www.dailyviralstuff.com/the-hilarious-story-of-shane-the-walmart-deli-guy-told-through-notes-from-his-boss/
> 
> This is what he's been doing with himself . . .


OMG!!! That was hysterical!


----------



## EdA

It has been at least 3 years since there was a local dweeb sighting, he is terminally immersed in parenthood and bread winning. I miss his presence stirring the pot.


----------



## JusticeDog

EdA said:


> It has been at least 3 years since there was a local dweeb sighting, he is terminally immersed in parenthood and bread winning. I miss his presence stirring the pot.


A lot of people are missing from this thread. People have passed away, gone on, kicked off, etc. Miss them all.


----------



## John Gassner

Miss most of them, including the Swishy One. Some are so negative, they are not RTF worthy. Don't miss them.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

sure miss having him to pick on...............LOL


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> It has been at least 3 years since there was a local dweeb sighting, *he is terminally immersed in parenthood and bread winning.* I miss his presence stirring the pot.


I give him a lot of credit for that...


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Miss a lot of 'the old crew"

No Pheasants in KS Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## msdaisey

Aaaaaaaaarrrrroooonnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Classic posts never die ! 
SEAT THAT DUCK SWISHY !!


----------



## JusticeDog

John Gassner said:


> Miss most of them, including the Swishy One. Some are so negative, *they are not RTF worthy*. Don't miss them.


there is no such thing any more.


----------



## mjh345

JusticeDog said:


> there is no such thing any more.


Sad but true
If you have access to a dog and a video camera you can be an unquestioned authority on dog training!!!

If you correct any misinformation they put out then YOU are the bad guy!!


----------



## Buzz

JusticeDog said:


> A lot of people are missing from this thread. People have passed away, gone on, kicked off, etc. Miss them all.


I was thinking that when I saw Howard's post quoted. After I bought Mick from him as a puppy, Howard kept up with his exploits over the years. I miss those long phone conversations about dogs and dog training. He was a jewel.


----------



## mjh345

Howard was a Gem who is sorely missed
I hope Ms Love goes all the way next week with his dog


----------



## Buzz

mjh345 said:


> Howard was a Gem who is sorely missed
> I hope Ms Love goes all the way next week with his dog


I'll be rooting for her and Bam. I hope Howard will be watching!


----------



## Terry Britton

mjh345 said:


> Howard was a Gem who is sorely missed
> I hope Ms Love goes all the way next week with his dog


How did they do?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

This pic turns 15 years old tomorrow and the thread turns 15 on Friday


----------



## Rick Hall

"Those were the days..."


----------



## Gatzby

Rick Hall said:


> "Those were the days..."


And no pop ups!


----------



## lennie

*****Bump*****


----------



## Melanie Foster

Patrick Johndrow said:


> This pic turns 15 years old tomorrow and the thread turns 15 on Friday


What, did you have the anniversary set on your iPhone? :lol:


----------



## paul young

I wish Shane would stop in here. I miss him.-Paul


----------



## Marvin S

paul young said:


> I wish Shane would stop in here. I miss him.-Paul


The last thing I heard was he was trying to create his own FB team so he could coach it in the SEC.


----------



## twall

Which 'oldie but goodie' will resurface next?? 

Tom


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

15 years. Damn now I feel old. 

/Paul


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

I actually did recieve a anniversary notice....didnt even know I had the pic on my phone and I sure didnt have an iPhone 15 years ago...aint technology wonderful?


----------



## EdA

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I actually did recieve a anniversary notice....didnt even know I had the pic on my phone and I sure didnt have an iPhone 15 years ago...aint technology wonderful?


Have you found a new coaching gig since being fired at LSU or are you happy at ESPN?
For those confused Patrick and Les Miles were separated at birth. Both Okies for awhile when Les was HC at Okie Lite otherwise known as Oklahoma State University


----------



## Sabireley

The spammer resurrected a classic thread.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Sabireley said:


> The spammer resurrected a classic thread.


But the majority of the text is familiar is it from a movie?


----------



## Sabireley

Kenneth Niles Bora said:


> Sabireley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spammer resurrected a classic thread.
> 
> 
> 
> But the majority of the text is familiar is it from a movie?
Click to expand...

I googled it and nothing came up.


----------

